# ~ little girl--> BIG goals!!! ~



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

Ok new goals, new journal  
as most of you may have noticed I am such a strength junkie and get caught up in it so much.  ... Ive decided to attempt Westside style training right now to improve strength, and Im also looking to increase a bit of upper body density that I feel I lost from comp dieting this past winter.  
this should be interesting! 
will post new pics before the weekend- as 'befores' I suppose.


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

SF- questions for you carried over from my old journal.  

- so only 4 sets on the bench? I thought I should be aiming to make gradual increasments by sets of 3's? 
- I thought the 3rd movement on ME bench day was for lats?
-should I add in an extra supplemental tricep exercise at the end?
...those box squats are going to be tuff!  Ill let you know any more questions as I read and re-read that!


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Awesome new Journal! Awesome New Goals!! good luck sweetiepie!!


----------



## Riverdragon (May 11, 2004)

Good luck with your goals. There is no doubt in my mind that you will acheive what you set out to do.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Yeah   New Journal for Jen!!   Good luck hun, not that you need it    Your gonna rock!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

Awesome new journal AJ! I know you can and will do whatever you put your mind to.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Hey Beautiful!  I know you will do great!!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

> - so only 4 sets on the bench? I thought I should be aiming to make gradual increasments by sets of 3's?



You want to start with sets of 3 until you can't do 3, then you drop to sets of 1, but the weight should progress every set. This might mean you need to do something like:

95/3
105/3
115/3
125/1
135/1
145/1

and that would be fine. But keep those ideas in mind. 



> - I thought the 3rd movement on ME bench day was for lats?



Your ME Bench day will consist of lots of triceps work, followed by a little shoulders/lats work. Your DE Bench Day will have some triceps work, but will focus a bit more on shoulders and lats. And a general rule to follow starting out is that muscles get the following priority:

triceps, shoulders, lats.



> -should I add in an extra supplemental tricep exercise at the end?



Nope. In fact, the next post will be a sample westside routine that I'd like you to follow as you get used to the style of training. It's the same routine I used when I "cut my teeth" to powerlifting.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Good luck Jen, you'll do great.  You throw around some killer weight


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

*sample routine*

This should be a solid starting routine for you for 8-12 weeks. By then you'll have a real feel for the program and we can maybe expand a bit. You don't have to follow the days listed below, I never did, but it's a just a good guideline to get started. Also, we really need to find a way to get together and check out your form on the bench. 



> Monday-Max effort sq/dl day
> 
> 1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
> A) low or high box squat (can use a variety of bars, ie safety squat bar, manta ray, front squat harness, buffalo bar, and cambered squat bar)
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Yeah Jen! I like starting Journals from the beginning so here I am. Look forward to seeing you pump up the weight!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Noooo
Now you will be stronger than me! 

Good luck jen


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Hi.
Good luck.


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

> You want to start with sets of 3 until you can't do 3, then you drop to sets of 1, but the weight should progress every set. This might mean you need to do something like:
> 
> 95/3
> 105/3
> ...



ok I better understand that now. 



> Your ME Bench day will consist of lots of triceps work, followed by a little shoulders/lats work. Your DE Bench Day will have some triceps work, but will focus a bit more on shoulders and lats. And a general rule to follow starting out is that muscles get the following priority:
> 
> triceps, shoulders, lats



gotcha! 



> This should be a solid starting routine for you for 8-12 weeks. By then you'll have a real feel for the program and we can maybe expand a bit. You don't have to follow the days listed below, I never did, but it's a just a good guideline to get started. Also, we really need to find a way to get together and check out your form on the bench.



this looks better, a bit more detailed than the one I was trying to learn from! 
I still have a few questions on a couple things. 
oh... and bench.. well, somehow I could try to figure out how to do a video 



> 3)Pushdowns-3-4 sets of 8-10 reps


can I substitute something else for this? I dont havea pulldown machine here at home. I may be able to hit this once a week. will train at a gym 2X/week. but just in case. 



> 1)Box squat: do 8-12 doubles with 50-60 percent of your best contest squat or 65-75 percent of your box max


always box squats? I dont know how much I can box squat right now.. hmm should I figure my 1RM for this first?

neck work  



> 1) Speed benches: do 8-10 triples with 55% of your shirt max or 60% of your raw max.


shirt max? -clarify. lol 
speed, meaning pause on chest, explode back up right?!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

WooHoo !  Look at Jen go !   damn I would love to watch you workout !  But then i would have to tuck my tail and wimper off into the shadows in shame . 

You're amazing Jen !  Good Luck !


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

Hi Jen

What is Westside training? I have heard it mentioned before but never asked.

I am sure you will do great. Can't wait for those pics


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

Awww Gary you are always SO nice!  Thank you!!  

StaryStar- Westside is more powerlifting/strength oriented training. 


OK just a few pics from this evening. got playing with the camera.. will take better ones soon!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Your legs are insane.


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

dont laugh at how pale I am and how bad my posing sucks!


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

last one for tonite. 
I hate my back. needs work- much priority right now.


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

Jen you look AMAZING! 

We should all be so lucky to have our back look like yours!


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> last one for tonite.
> I hate my back. needs work- much priority right now.



Nice butt


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice butt



I so wanted to say that.. glad that you chimed in


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Looking great! And your posing is better than mine!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I love your abs, tummy and ass  

U look frickin awesome!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 11, 2004)

Youre looking sick Jen!  I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!! JEN! OMG!! Your Legs are INCREDIBLE!! Your Arms, abs, EVERYTHING... OMG! WOW!! I'm SOooooooooooo Jealous...but I KNOW HOW HARD you work!! 

FABULOUS WOMAN!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Jen you do look pretty damned amazing
Especially your legs!
Your just awesome

But I hate it when you do those teasing back pics


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

OK, first. You're absolutely gorgeous. Second, the replies. 



> I still have a few questions on a couple things.
> oh... and bench.. well, somehow I could try to figure out how to do a video



Ask anytime, I'll answer ASAP. And don't sweat videos. Show me pics of before you unrack the bar, after you unrack the bar, and halfway down with the bar. I can make changes with just those. Videos won't be necessary until you're tossing up 255. And only then to brag. 



> can I substitute something else for this? I dont havea pulldown machine here at home. I may be able to hit this once a week. will train at a gym 2X/week. but just in case.



If you can't do tricep pushdowns, any kind if similar exercise will do. I'll have a list of alternatives for you tomorrow.



> always box squats? I dont know how much I can box squat right now.. hmm should I figure my 1RM for this first?
> 
> neck work



Yeah, learn a 1RM on your first ME Sq/DL Day. Don't worry about neck work. It means shrugs mostly. At least similar stuff.



> shirt max? -clarify. lol
> speed, meaning pause on chest, explode back up right?!



Shirt max meaning if you used a bench shirt. Don't worry about that. And you're exactly right on the speed bench. Lower it to your chest, pause, fire it up as fast as possible. Be back tomorrow to discuss more.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2004)

geat pics jen!!


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

*BLUSH*
Thank you all so much!!  far far too kind! love you all!  

Mono/Pm- no lookin at my booty  

myCAT- sorry not meant to be a tease!   just so you know I took them with a timer on the digi cam! lol


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2004)

Jen.
You look beautiful. Great proportions and amazing legs. Your legs are going to be my new inspriration. Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

SF, thanks so much! 




> Ask anytime, I'll answer ASAP. And don't sweat videos. Show me pics of before you unrack the bar, after you unrack the bar, and halfway down with the bar. I can make changes with just those. Videos won't be necessary until you're tossing up 255. And only then to brag.



LOL, ok I wasnt really keen on vids much anyways! lol 
Ill see if I can get one of my parents to take some pics next bench day. 



> Yeah, learn a 1RM on your first ME Sq/DL Day. Don't worry about neck work. It means shrugs mostly. At least similar stuff.



I'll do shrugs.
will do. first ME Sq/DL Day is Sunday. 

how does this split look to you  
Sun- ME Sq/DL 
Mon- ME Bench
Tues- rest
Wed- DE Sq
Thurs-DE Bench
Fri- sprints
Sat-rest

Today will be speed squats. should I attempt to figure out my 1RM first then lower back to 50/60% ?


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Jen.
> You look beautiful. Great proportions and amazing legs. Your legs are going to be my new inspriration. Thanks.



Jen, thanks!!  
me an inspiration?  woman, you have it altogether and are such a beautiful individuel!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

Wow, Jen on Westside?  

Great to see that you started Westside, you'll definitely really really like it. It's an awesome program, my gains on it were absolutely incredible. Nice pics too. 

Physique really looks good IMO, some muscularity but not too much at all. Everything looks in proportion IMO, I wouldn't change anything too much. And your back looks great, BTW, 'baby got back.'


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! Your body is frickin hot!!!!!!!!!   I knew you looked good, but damn hun- I didn't know you looked THAT good!! That is the body I WANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

I just had to look again, I don't see anything I would change- not one damn thing!! Your legs- they are awesome  !!!  You are such a motivation!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Looking Good Ms. Jenjen!


----------



## nikegurl (May 12, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous, amazing and so inspiring!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

> Today will be speed squats. should I attempt to figure out my 1RM first then lower back to 50/60% ?



No. Just pick a low weight, something you would usually warm up with and use that for your speed work. Same idea as the speed bench, lower yourself to the bottom and explode out.


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

WOW AJ!!!   You look so good!! I can't believe you called these pics your before pics!!  You're such an inspiration, you look amazing


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

<---to all you WONDERFUL people!!  TY!!! 

Mike- yuppers, surprise surprise!  will be interesting to say the least. 
oh.. ty, but you know I am my worst critic!  

Andrea- girlie its nothing that cant be obtained. at all. and youve got it together, keep pushing towards your goals!  you know Im with ya all the way!

SF- perfect! that's what I did! .......those speed box squats are hard as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

The goal with speed work is to get rep done in 1 second. So with squats, once you get to the box, you should be exploding up to lockout in 1 second. If it takes more than 2 seconds, you need to lower the weight.

The real key to speed work is that you're training to be explosive. You want to be able to fire up the weight so you can get past a sticking point before it sticks.

You're doing wonderful, Jen.


----------



## Var (May 12, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Good luck!  I'm thinking of doing Westside after I finish TPPT, so I'll be following this journal closely.

Those pics are AMAZING!!!  I cant believe you dont like your back.    Looking great!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2004)

JEN! WoW I looked again just now at your pictures! Girl You so ROCK! I LOVEEEEEEEEE Your body..I WANTTTTT Your Legs!!!!!!

What are box squats???? Hmmm? I'm following EVERYTHING You do..hehehehehe


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2004)

Your My Inspiration TOTALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

I'm curious too, what are box squats?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

Box squats = doing a squat and having a box behind you. When your butt hits the box, you release the tension and explode back up. That's a really cheap explanation, but I'm going to post a video of a strongman doing them in a second.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

This is Tommy Fannon (an elite level powerlifter) doing box squats. I don't recommend hitting the box as hard as he does, but then, he's squatting the equivalent of 600lbs in this clip.

http://66.235.16.23/training/2004_west_coast_open/040423-box-squats-triple-bands.wmv


----------



## stencil (May 12, 2004)

Whoah.  What's he sniffing in between sets?


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *BLUSH*
> Thank you all so much!!  far far too kind! love you all!
> 
> ...



Too bad the timer didnt go off a little sooner... 




























Just messin with ya Jen.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2004)

awwwwwwww thanks for the explanation!!!!!  I have been doing them to where I go all the way to the floor and back up.  And I'm using free weights..is that okay?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

That's fine Stacey. 

stencil, he's sniffing ammonia. Basically "smelling salts" like they use to wake people up. As best I've gathered it raises your alertness, which is probably a good thing when you squat the kind of weight the big guys are squatting.


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 12, 2004)

WOW!!! I agree with everyone, you are HOT! SMOKIN'

Very motivating to be able to see what you have accomplished!  I can't stop looking at your pics!  

WAY TO GO!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Damn nice new journal girl!

Damn nice new pics girl!

Damn I want your legs and your abs and your arms!!!!  Hell, can I just clone you and call it me?


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

GOOD EVENING all you darlings!  
went fishin for the afternoon and froze my butt off- didnt catch anything either! 

SF/Var/Stace/Anna/Tam..   thank you all! TOO nice!!! *blushes*

Tam, no you cant clone me and call it you!  trust me I have many issues! lol!! your doing such an awesome work yourself woman!! 

Mono- too silly! 

SF- I did the box squats right then today.... sooo sooo hard!! but I like!


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

May 12th 

DE Squat day

-speed Box Squats 
115/2
115/2
115/2
125/2
125/2
125/2
125/2
125/2

-Romanian Deads
175/10
175/9
175/9
175/8

-spread eagle Sit-ups
bw/19
bw/18
25/11
25/10

-barbell Shrugs
195/11
205/10
205/10
205/9 

*I was beat by the end of this


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> -spread eagle Sit-ups



What???


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> What???



ROFL 

I wonder if she had a "training partner" for those??


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

You ass!!!  I just spit chicken all over my keyboard!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

toooo funny!!! 
I know they sound.... and LOOK ummm akward!  
but my abbies are SOOOOOOOOO sore today!!!! 
here's a pic:
(scroll down to #5)
http://www.musclemonthly.com/articles/010115/010115-tate-westside-powerlifting.htm


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Wow, spread eagle huh? 

Speed workout looks great Jen, nice work there. I really think that you'll enjoy Westside. Especially coming from bodybuilding I can't see how you wouldn't. Bodybuilding routines have a tendency to get very redundant.


----------



## sara (May 13, 2004)

Jen- A new Journal?? You will do great hon!!! I know you will  
Great pictures by the way  love you'r lower body!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

Im glad everyone is getting a kick out of those spread eagle crunches!!!   
try them. they hurt. period. 

Mike- TY, I totally agree, Ive always got so caught up in strength, and weights rather then "ohhh I worked that muscle" yadda yada" . I defintly love the change!  

Sara- thank you so much! appreciate it!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

I hate all form of abs. They always hurt and they always make my abs sore and it makes it painful to laugh. And I like to laugh. DOWN WITH ABS!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

suck it up SF! 

was yestardays DE Sq alright? 

*EDIT: I am *VERY* sore today!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

It was excellent. I would do the abs last but that's more a personal preference than anything else. The Romanians are excellent.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/frames.asp?cid=93

Go into strength training books and scroll down. They sell the last edition of Supertraining.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

to Jen!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

I kinda like the ab pain when laughing.. reminds me I actually did something 

My  is sore today


----------



## OceanDude (May 13, 2004)

I just picked up on this thread. When I saw the first picture I was thinking it was a spoof. Thought you snuck in a picture of a male gymnast???s legs and were pulling our chains. Amazing...

-OD


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Nice pics. Your body is truely amazing.


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

GOOD EVENING!!!  

SF- Thanks!!  hmmm well abs was on the plan before "neck" .. whichever works for me I guess! 
thanks for the link! pricy book eh! 

Chiq- Ty!! 

Stace-  back at you!! 

Viv- my butt is sore too!  my entire body is aching!! I took a real hot bath tonite! take one too!! they help!! 

OceanD- I find that amusing!  "male gymnast???s legs" LOL!! Thanks... I think! 

Jillybean- merci buckets girlie!! appreciate it!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

Thursday, May 13th 

*ME Bench day* 

-Close-Grip Incl. bench
85/3
95/3
105/3
115/1
125/1
125/1

-Lying Floor Tri extensions(cambered bar)
55/10
65/6
65/6
70/4

-db side lateral raise
20/11
25/9
25/9

-Bentover Barbell Rows(Yates style)
125/10
135/9
135/9

-Cambered bar Curls
65/10
65/10 

-my whole body aches, but I am loving the workouts!


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

workouts look good Jen


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

Way to lift! That was a hell of a session. That's a great place to start with the CG incline. That is such an awkward lift.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> to Jen!





> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> GOOD EVENING!!!
> 
> Stace-  back at you!!




You girls need to send some of that my way


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

Thank you Patrick! 

SF, right on!! thanks!  your right, those incl CG are soooo akward!!  
so weren't the lying floor extensions, but I think I prefer those than on the bench now. harder, but I like.

have I mentioned how SORE I am??  

myCAT- 
 to you too!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

LOL!  for JenJen

and  for mycat 

How r u this morning honey?


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Hey Jen!!

Sowwwwy your sooo sore!! If it makes you feel any better I am SUPER Sore too!!  

MyCat:


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

Nice workout Jen. 

I am giving CG incline presses a shot in a few days, I am curious to see what I think of them. I agree that they're going to be awkward, that's for sure. Lying skullcrushers, is that what you did? Now that's different.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

3 
I feel so loved!


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

GOOD EVENING!!! long day!!!! just got home from canoeing/fishing late tonite with my daddy! we caught one teeny fish! and Im going to go eat it soon! lol 

Viv thank you for the kiss! 

Stace- wow more kisses!!  back at you! take a hot bath girlie! they help some! 

Mike- Thanks!!  the CG incl are really weird at first, but my triceps are sooooo soooo sore today!!  and Yupp lying skullcrushers lying flat on the floor, legs straight on the floor too(so no support for them as you would on a bench!)  try them!!! 

myCAT- lots of love in here!!


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

Friday, May 14th 

*Sprints* 

40m sprint (5x40)
50 m sprint (6x50)
barrier jumps 


*took this suggestion from OLY lifter. She suggested I cut sprint distance back to work on speed more(not fat loss).
These were all out, with slightly longer RI between each. May not look like much but serves the purpose of focusing on speed.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

So... how fast are you?  Have someone measure your 40yrd dash time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

Im so far outa shape
that many sprints would kill me


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Im so far outa shape
> that many sprints would kill me



I thought you were a bean pole... but you wear bigger pants than me LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

dude those pics are 2 years old and misleading anyway

I weight less than you now though


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

That fishing sounds fun with your dad!!!
I will take a warm bath--the soreness is going down already though Guess I need to hurt the legs more tomorrow..lol
Hope you have a great weekend girl!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

Stace, Thanks  you have super weekend too! 
it was fun! I was diggin more worms earlier, if it doesnt rain might go again this afternoon!  
glad your not as sore! 

PM- I dont time my sprints.. havent for a couple years. I just go all out, to my best. I may see if someone is willing to time them for me. However its just me around when I sprint.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

gooooood morning!


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

Saturday, May 15th 


*REST* 

_and well needed at that. Although I am looking forward to tomarrows session  lots of stretching today. _


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Saturday, May 15th
> 
> 
> ...




strentching??  yoga??


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

no yoga. just stretching after yet another hot bath. 
I prefer Pilates anyways


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

a hot bath sounds good right about now


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 15, 2004)

SF + jen =


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

ohhhhh dear  


ME squat/Dl day.. stay tuned!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

You know he told you right, he can make you a celebrity overnight.

I hope you know that song


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

Viv - I dont think that I get what your talking about?   

I had a nice day! cold, but sunny. helped my daddy build some lawns and went for a short canoe ride. 
had a HUGE feed of homemade blueberry Pancakes with honey earlier.. and just made a batch of muffins!!   MMMmmmmmmmm


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

Sunday, May 16th 

*ME Squat/Deadlift Day* 

-Conventional Deads
95/3
135/3
165/3
205/3
245/1
245/1
255/miss 

-SL deads
155/10
165/9
165/8
165/8

-Bentover BB Rows (90deg.)
115/8
125/6
125/6
135/4

-Spread Eagle Situps
bw/18
25/12
35/9
35/9


*note: was completly BEAT by the end of this!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Download the song by Twista and Kanye West called Overnight Celebrity.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2004)

Great job on the deadlifts Jen.....you little powerhouse.


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Stace, Thanks  you have super weekend too!
> it was fun! I was diggin more worms earlier, if it doesnt rain might go again this afternoon!
> glad your not as sore!
> ...


Soapy water makes the worms come to the top of the ground.  I don't remember if it kills them afterward. I wanna go fishing!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 16, 2004)

> 205/3
> 245/1
> 245/1
> 255/miss



You did 245 twice. Had you gone directly from 245 to 255 you would have hit it. Good session, very good.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Morning hottie!!! Hope your weekend was great!    Pancakes sound super yummy  .  Ever had them with chocolate chips???  Your workouts look awesome girl!! Can't wait to hit the gym with ya!


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

GOOD AFTERNOON!  I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sore today!!  
training again soon in about an hour! YAY!  

Viv- Ill check it out! 

Pattypoo- thank you! I still have a ways to go to make me happy.. lol 

Jodie- OH I remember someone telling me that once.. hmm might have to try it. easy to find night crawlers here though!  

SF- MErci! ahhhh dont tell me that now!!   I still dont know if I would have got the 255. perhaps. darn thing just stuck. ah well I won't complain yet.. hopefully lifts will improve. 

Andrea- Hey girl!!! I missed ya this weekend! mmm choc chip pancakes sound good too!  Im going to call ya this afternoon sometime!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm those pancakes sound yummmy Jen!!!

I Bet your legs are VERY Sore!!!!!!!
Hope your having a great day!!


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

Hey Stace!  they were SOOOO yummy!!! and the honey just made them even better!!  
I BBQ'd steak tonite  I should have been a chef!  

well my hammies are sore for sure. along with my entire back, (lower terrible), and now the rest of me hurts from todays training! ahhhhhhhhh 
Hope you are having a super day too!!  has the rain all gone away? hope so!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Ice baths are awesome for recovery. Also might want to look into GPP. Just a way to do cardio that doesn't feel like cardio.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

Monday, May 17th, 2004 

*DE Bench* 

-Speed Bench press
75/3 (50%1RM)
75/3
75/3
85/3 (55%1RM)
85/3
85/3
95/3 (60%1RM)
95/3

-JM Presses
75/10
85/8
85/8
95/5

-Front Plate Raises
35/10
35/10
45/8
45/7

-T Bar Rows
135/10
135/10
145/9
145/8

-Cambered bar Curls
70/8
70/8 

SF, should I be waving on the speed bench during my workout or more so weekly.. as in 50%1RM one week, up to 55% the following? or is that fine for that workout? 
those first sets were easy.  and the acceleration was fast, very fast.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Ice baths are awesome for recovery. Also might want to look into GPP. Just a way to do cardio that doesn't feel like cardio.




Im well aware of the benfits of contrast showers post training. Im chicken sh*t to try them though...... ok, maybe I will. Im so damned sore.  

would you suggest weighted or unweighted GPP? 
Id def give sled dragging a go, that suits my fancy. the unweighted jumping jacks, skip rope and shuffles are easy too I suppose.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Gradually go up from week to week. Maybe 50-52-55-57-60 or somewhere in there. You can also do a few weeks in a row at the same percentage.

The grading factor here is how fast. Lower the bar to your chest normally, and explode up to lockout. The time from chest to lockout should be 1 second or less. If you're able to do it in under 1 second, you may increase the weight. 

When I did speed work I stuck mostly to 50% of 1RM with occassional skirmishes with more.

And with the weight you're moving with your JM Press, methinks your bench max is higher.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Weighted, always weighted. Sled dragging is a blast! Drag a sled 100 meters in one direction, and then drag it back and your legs will be PISSED. But you'll be so glad afterwards.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

And don't be a chicken! If I have to suck it up and do abs, you have to suck it up and do ice baths!


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

AH ok  they were all fast, the 95 was prob around a second. I wouldnt increase from there(of course not beyond the 60%). 
Ill move it back down next week. oh, Im also using a slight pause at chest level during the decent of the lift?! correct?
ummm and I sort of estimate my 1RM bench. I thought approx. 155.

LOL!! ok ok ok .. ice bath in line for tonite!  

goood!  Id much rather sled drag. will have to rig one up tonite. Ive got the directions on my pc here somewhere!  umm how far apart from training should it be done?


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

HEY JEN! No The rain is still here It's been raining lightly off and on today.. we did have some thunder & Lightning at my home is what the hubby said. 

OWIE! You need a good hot bath!

GiRL YOU SHOULD have been a Chef!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

ICE BATH??? BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

When I do sled dragging, it's usually the day after a lower body session.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ICE BATH??? BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



She's canadian, she can handle it.


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

MORNING!!!  Im off soon, have to drive to town to do a million things for myself and the parents!  

LOL @ Mono!!! sad, but true! 

I DID do contrast showers last nite. 2mins each, 4 hot, 4 cold. I think the last hot one was longer..   

SF- ok, sled draggin on thursday, tomarrow is DE Sq. 
ok to drag on the day of a workout though? (thurs-ME bench)


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Hi Muscles!

How are you this am?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Cold Showers  !!!  Hope you don't get sick sweetie!! Have a good day! Talk to you later!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

> SF- ok, sled draggin on thursday, tomarrow is DE Sq.
> ok to drag on the day of a workout though? (thurs-ME bench)



Yep, just do the GPP and the workout at opposite ends of the day.


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Hey Jen Jen, how are you today?


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

Cyndi- afternoon beautiful!  Im good! had such a busy morning! how are YOU? 

Andrea- hahaha I wont get sick.. I hope at least. not staying too long in the ice water  

SF- gotcha! will do  

Jenny- Hey girl! Im great! still sore from my workouts..and its raining sooo hard and windy!  need some sun to tan- how are you?


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Hey Jen! I did frog jumps last night-- Was thinking of You!! 

LoL
How are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

I tanned in a new stronger bed and it burnt my face! Oh well at least I can cover it up w/ some GREEN concealer


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

LOL thats funny Stace!!  hope you enjoyed them!  
Im good, a bit tired tonite? busy day I spose. 

Viv, thats just crazy!


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

Tuesday, May 18th 

*REST DAY* 

_and still pretty sore!  took contrast showers again tonite! trying to sucker my mom into giving me a back massage.  look forward to tomarrow training, DE Squat day._


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

<-- massage master


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

I am good Jen, worked out tonight pretty hard, felt sorta out of it though, not sure why...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

hey jen whats up

whoa, damn saphire
nice new avitar


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

MORNING!  
I was SOOOO hot last nite! my dad built a huge fire in the fireplace and it got so freakin warm in here! I shut my door and turned my ceiling fan on high and let the 35F breeze come in.  frozen. lol
Im less sore today! 
looking forward to training later! DE Sq day! 

SF- your a master of everything eh? LOL

Cynd- ahhhh I hope your feelin better now!  

myCAT- I agree her avi is smokin! !!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

Hey Gorgeous!

What is DE sq day? 

I am doing LEGS today!  

MyCat-  Thanks Hun!


----------



## stencil (May 19, 2004)

Good stuff, Jen.  How do you like the new routine so far?  I'm thinking of giving it a whirl later this summer once I learn more about it.


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Heya Jen!!  I'm glad your not as sore today!!!

Uggg I hate being hot at night!!

Hey can u explain the jump squats (or I call them frog squats) I want to see if I'm doing them right?! 

thanks babe! Hope your having a Fabulous Day!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Everything is looking good Jen, keep it up! 

Yeah on Westside you're going to really value your rest days, lol. All of this heavy lower back work can be exhausting, but think about how many calories you're burning doing set after set of squats, deadlifts, etc.


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

G'Evening!!  
had such a nice day! it was soo sunny! my parents went canoeing so I layed out on the upstairs balcony and tanned...sans vetements  

Cyndi- DE Sq day means Dynamic Effort Squating day. its more geared towards explosivness and speed. 
Hope you have fun with leggies!!  

Stencil- THanks! Its def a great style of training. Im LOVING IT!!!   It does take a while and lots of reading, etc to learn about it. heck I started reading up as much as I could for months when Mike suggested it. 

Stace- hey girl! thanks! but I am sore again tonite after this afternoons training!  its a mad cycle! lol but I like! 
the jump squats are pretty straight forward. either using weights or not(depending if you are supersetting), squat down as you normally would, nice and deep, then on the accent you JUMP back up straight in the air  fun fun 

Mike- thanks for the support!  I hear ya, rest days with this style of training are def something that I appreciate. I dont think I have had a day yet where my lower back has not been very sore! Oh yah Im sure Im using tons of energy on my lifts, Im definitly eating a lot!!  had another huge feed of my blueberry pancakes again today. hehehe


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

> sans vetements



oh my


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Damn the French... Whats it mean?  Nekkid?


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

Wednesday, May 19th 

*DE Sq Day* 

-Speed Box Squats
95/2
95/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2

-Romanian Deads
165/11
175/11
185/9
185/8

-BB Shrugs
205/10
205/10
225/7
225/6

-Spread Eagle Situps
bw/18
25/12
35/9
35/9


was completly played out by the end of this.  Didnt mean to get so many reps on the Rom deads. Felt strong on those today.
Box was 10.5" for the squats as well. 
*note to self: need chalk!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

> had another huge feed of my blueberry pancakes again today. hehehe


Wow, are these regular old blueberry pancakes with maple syrup? If they are, lucky you. I wouldn't mind some of them. When are you coming to the East coast? 



> *note to self: need chalk!!


Yes, chalk is a huge part of Westside, lol.


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

SF/PM-  

Mike- actaully I put honey on them instead of maple syrup!  soooo soo good. and not boxed. homemade  
East Coast-I live on the that side too!!!   Going a bit more southern in the East next month  
ohhh yah I know about the chalk! Ive always used it regardless. I refuse to use gloves. I just ran out of chalk last week. arghhh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

I have a big box fan in my room
so i never get hot really....


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Oh okay, that sucks that you ran out. You're coming down to visit Andrea in NC right? You're definitely going to like it, I absolutely love NC.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

If you go american, I'm there.


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

MORNING!!  soo sunny nice out! might tan again today if it warms up a lil. my daddy thinks Im a wacko- took more contrast showers last nite!  seriously though, they're helping. 

myCat- I got hot again last nite!! its like everynite here so far since I moved back here. maybe its menopause?!  

Mike- yupperS!!  Im sure that Ill love it down there, anything beats the Maritimes, ughh. 

SF- I thought you were in Japan for some reason? always came off as the chink type to me?


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

Took measurments this morning, thought it would be wise to track progress, etc. 

*May 20th/04* 

-Shoulders : 43.75"
-Chest : 36"
-Neck : 13"
-Waist(sm.) : 25"
-Waist(navel) : 27.25"
-Glutes: 36.5"
-Hips: 33"
-Thighs: 20.5"
-Calves: 13.8"
-Arm(rlx) : 11.25
-Arm(fl'xd) : 12.7"
-Forearm: 10"

-Weight: (dont know, will weigh later)
-BF% : 11% (approx. -last it was tested)


----------



## Monolith (May 20, 2004)

holy!  your arms are huge!  

nice!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jen Jen! Thanks for describing those jump squats umm.. I was doing them wrong KINDA--I was not staying in place, I was jumping across the room!! LoL

Have fun tanning on the balcony! Sounds like something I would do!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Hola hottie-  saw your pictures and you are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on everything and man you are doing awesome on your strength!


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

AFTERNOON!  just got in from training! great session!!  laid out en le soliel tanning early too!  
parents went to a big city to visit friends and shop before they leave for Texas next week.... I wasnt invited  whatever would have been a long drive anywho. 

Mono- umm thanks  but they are NOT big!!!!  they feel SO tiny lately!!  ...... yes I have issues. lol 

Stace- oh my goodness!!!  I worried thats how you might have been doing them when you said froggie squats! haha glad we cleared that up  

PAM!!!- Thanks so much girl!  missed you around here!!! glad your back!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

> SF- I thought you were in Japan for some reason? always came off as the chink type to me?



Oh my. I have such hurt feelings now.


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Oh my. I have such hurt feelings now.










sorry I was kidding


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

Wow, I just got a big ole smooch from jen. 

  : right back atcha.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Oh my. I have such hurt feelings now.



  I couldnt believe that she said that.  I was going to say she must not be reading your journal enough... I dont know any Asian that listens to Pantera or Slayer.

Luck man you are


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

Pantera = 
Slayer =


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

YES!  U guys are ok in my book!  

Cant believe Jen said the "c" word.


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

No I dont read SF's journal. I just post whatever spurs the moment. Even though it usually has some connection to him or his journal 

"c" word?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

C word = post # 150


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)

C word...chink. I'm not Chinese, nor do I take offense to that word being Asian, but it is derrogatory.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

Thursday, May 20th 

*ME Bench Day* 

-Raw Bench
bar/3
95/3
115/3
135/3
155/1
165/miss  

-Lying Floor Tri Ext.(cambered bar)
55/10 _stopped...toooo easy_ 
65/10
75/6
75/4
_felt strong on these_ 

-BB Rows(yates style)
135/10
135/10
155/7
155/6
_these felt good_ 

-DB side Laterals
25/11
25/10
30/8
30/6

-DB Hammer Curls
30/10
30/10

~ overall great workout. Weird, but felt very strong on all my lifts, even the laterals. Wish bench would have been a bit better but hopes that it will come up........in time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

Are you benching with your elbows tucked, your traps and shoulder blades pulled together tightly, arching your back and driving your feet into the floor? Your form on bench will be the determining factor in your progression on bench. Dave Tate has articles that do an excellent job describing proper form. I can post links to video clips of proper form also, if you'd like.

You're pretty strong.


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

THanks  
but only want to get stronger!  

Thats the very form that I am using for my bench. Have done many reads on proper ways. Especially late with more benching. Read up on some good info.. I believe it was by Dave Tate "Big Bad Bench" or something alike.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

Excellent. You're doing great.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Sorry if this is a stupid question or has already been asked, but what is "Yates Style" for rows???

Nice lifts, BTW!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=575006#575006


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Pre!  So, its different because you're at a 45 degree angle rather than 90???


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Correctamoondo!  I had to search through Jens damn 50 page journal for that...  You better appreciate it 


hahaha


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I do man...thanks!  You rock!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Hey AJ how are you man


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

Texas soon Jen? Its getting hot down here!  We are waiting for you.


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

SF- THanks! 

Var- Thank you!  try the yates rows, they're great! 

PM- merci for clearning that up 

myCAT- I am not a man!  but Im good. drinking my morn coffee!

Jodie- hey woman!!  Texas in June!  I cant WAIT!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Took measurments this morning, thought it would be wise to track progress, etc.
> 
> *May 20th/04*
> ...



*EDIT: 

Weight: 139lbs (first thing this morning) 

so basically my weight has stabilized since last weigh in during competition dieting. Regardless of my increased food intake... as well as my legs being far more leaner.. .muscle gain? fat loss? ... perhaps


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

Your benches are awesome! 

You are my idol!


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *EDIT:
> 
> Weight: 139lbs (first thing this morning)
> ...



haha... i wish i had that problem.

"Damn, i dont understand it doc... i keep eating all this food, and i all i do is get lean and add muscle!  "


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

@ monolith

Your stats, workouts, and meals are great.. don't be so surprised at your progress missy!  

Luv ya


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

EVENING!  Had an awesome day! visited some friends, did a million things in town.. let my bro drive back after school..  he cant drive very well! I laughed my ass off soooooo much!! Im such a nice sister. lmao. 
ohhh I also bought liquer for the first time today since I turned of age..  for my daddy though! not me! 

Cyndi- awwww thanks girl!  you are TOO nice!! I wish I felt the same about my benches... I wanna hit 200 on them! hahha dreaming I am! 

Mono-  that is TOO funny! 

Viv- Thank you girl! appreciate the support and kind words!


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

Friday, May 21st 

*Sprints* 

40m sprint (5x40)
50m sprint (5x50)
barrier jumps 

not quite as sore today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tomorrrow... sled dragging!


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

What kind of sled?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

Jen

I think you have some explaining to do...

You never replied about post 150....
I take offense to that


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Who gives a shit.  Something on the interweb offends you 

Let it go man.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

Shut the hell up PreMier i didnt ask you

I asked her about it

I wanted to know why she siad it

I didnt know she was racist...


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Maybe instead of making foolish comments, you should send a PM....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

why?
Its just the interweb remember


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Your right, but it is called respect.  Just because someone uses a derogatory term, doesnt mean thier racist.  She also said she was kidding.  Im dont bickering with you in here.

Respect.


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

what, I said chink? Im sorry but I honestly did not know that it was a racism comment really. We always called one of my best friends a chink growing up becuase he had small chinese eyes.  I never meant to offend anyone if so or come across as a racist type. I was trying to describe eyes. again sorry. 
as PreMier noted, shoot me a private message if you need, I dont want some argumentative speel in my journal, its based on my training, etc.  

PM- ummmmm well are you familiar with sled dragging for athletes? if not, it may sound akward. Let me know and I can post some informative links. 
heres an idea of one guys homemade version:


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Hi Jen.  Yea, I am familiar with it.  Infact I used to drag around dead trees.  I was just curious as to what kind of sled you were going to pull.  Or object.. whatever.  Is it like in the pic?


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

Cool!!! 
Its similar, my dads in the makes of it!  Ill take a pic of it! sure wont be anything fancy!


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Its all about function   I would like to see a pic when its done plz


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

Me and PM can come up to Canada and you can drag us around (like to the store, the gym, work...)!  Just pretend youre pulling one of those asian rickshaws.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your right, but it is called respect.  Just because someone uses a derogatory term, doesnt mean thier racist.  She also said she was kidding.  Im dont bickering with you in here.
> 
> Respect.



who's bickering?
I said something to her
and you butted in
simple as that

AJ- I understand 
but a lot of people use it here
b/c they are fucking hicks
and it makes me mad

so thats why i asked


----------



## atherjen (May 22, 2004)

Evening! had a super busy day! there is a TON of people here at our place!  full house! 

PM- will do!  

Monolith- sounds good! Come on North!  

myCAT- Glad we could clear that up some!


----------



## atherjen (May 22, 2004)

Saturday, May 22nd 


*REST* 

Had planned to drag sled today, but my dad didnt get it done(he was going to make a home version of one), I guess it was too complicated for him so he's having me one made. It'll be done for me to pickup Tuesday


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

Hey Jen ! 

You have such incredible dedication !  Sled dragging !!! Are you crazy !? LOL


----------



## Monolith (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Saturday, May 22nd
> 
> 
> ...



Can you try and get some pics of the sled when its done?  Just curious.


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

Evening  
Had a good day! Its finally quieted down around our place a little. Bunch of family and parents went canoeing, I stayed back to clean and train. sides' I Kayaked yestarday and froze my ass off!!!  
Had another giganto feed of Blueberry Pancakes again today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Gary- Hey! thanks for stopping in!  and thanks soo much for the support! and yupp I am CRA-ZIE!!! 

Mono- For sure I will, Premier asked if I would too, not a prob!


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

Sunday, May 23rd 

*DE Bench Day* 

-Speed Bench  (45sRI)
85/3 - 55%1RM
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3

-Tate Press
25/10
30/9
30/8
35/6

-Bent over BB Rows (90deg.)
115/10
125/9
135/8
135/8

-Front Plate Raise
35/10
35/10
35/9

-Cambered Bar Curls
70/11
75/9
75/8


~Overall I would say a pretty great workout. The speed bench were fast, VERY fast. Felt great. SF, I'm locking out on these, should I be? 
First time doing Tate Presses, these fried my triceps!  
Felt strong on the bb rows today, as well as the curls.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 24, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Had another giganto feed of Blueberry Pancakes again today!


    tease!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

> SF, I'm locking out on these, should I be?


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hi Jenny Muscles!

I WISH you worked out at my gym...  I would probably bug the heck out of you!    asking a milliion questions!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2004)

what is a tate press?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Nice workouts Jen!  

Tate presses are friggin' great aren't they? I absolutely love them. They're great for lockout strength on bench. 

I am going to attach a pic of how I do them, is this how your's look too Jen?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2004)

ooh i see
its a small variation
to umm
dumbell skullcrushers


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

Evening!!!  Had a great day!! a few of my ol best guy friends came up last nite to hang out! Had a great time, except for my daddy putting us to work today! lol reward with a yummyy feast of fresh Atlantic Salmon  

Chiq- Hi! 

Jodie- sorry!   Ill eat more just in thoughts of you next time!! 

SF- right on! thought I was supposed to! 

Cyndi- Hey girl! awww so nice of you to say! you know you can ask me anything anytime!  

myCAT- Tate Presses are also called elbows- out extensions. they absolutly kill the triceps!! 
here's a good demo and explanation of them: 
http://www.weightliftingdiscussion.com/tatetri.html


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

LOL!!!! oppss didnt see your post before I posted mine Mike!! 
yupp thats how I do them! 
Thanks too!!


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

Monday, May 24th 

*ME Sq/DL Day* 

-Arched Back GoodMornings
bar/3
95/3
135/3
165/3
185/1
195/ miss
185/1

-Floor GHR
10
10
9
8

-Chest Support Rows
105/10 (too easy)
135/10
155/9
165/7

-Weighted Crunches
25/12
25/12
35/10
35/8


Overall super workout!! Hams and Back are really beat! Tri's are pretty sore today!


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Awesome Workout Jenny!  YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Mavs (May 24, 2004)

You're such a friggin inspiration to me, Jen!  My goal is to get as chiseled as you one day (I'm starting up sprinting this week in pursuit of that goal)!  You're still a big advocate of it over moderate intensity cardio, right?  Keep up the good work girl!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

ME TOO!!


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

Morning!  soo tired for some reason! was up late helping my parents with things to get ready before they leave for Texas this week. 
very sore this morning!  

Cyndi- Thanks beautiful!!   your always way too nice! YOU rock! 

Mavs- Hi!  thanks for stopping in my journal! and thanks so much for the kind comments! I just checked out your new journal! great goals and I am sure that you can reach them!! Your right Im def a hige advocate of sprinting and intervals!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!! Everything looks great!


----------



## Cate (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jen ....things are getting crazy for me, but I wanted to stop in and say HI!


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

You look so pretty in your avi!


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

I LOVE Your Avi Jen!! You look Beautiful!!!!  
Cute shirt in it tooooo 

how are ya?


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

You're very welcome, Jen!  Keep up the good work!!  You're an inspiration to a lot of people on this forum!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 25, 2004)

Holy shit!!!

Your new avitar is HOT!
You are so beautiful!


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Jen you are one hot chickie     You must be a heart breaker.    Plus if a guy really makes you mad you could kick his ass.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

OMG- I LOVE your new picture!! You are so beautiful girl!! You definatly better bring a bat down here with ya!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

oh


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

my


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

god.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

What SF said!


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

Dear Ladies and Gentleman, I have come to the final conclusion.............................................................................






































that your all CRAZ-IE!!!!!!!   
and too darn SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks all so much, but I advise you to go get your eyes checked!  or eat more carrots please(disregard their sugar content for the time being).  


Today was a good day! SUPER busy!! So much to do with helping my parents pack and buy things for Texas. Thursday is coming too fast. Tomarrow is their anniversary so they went away for the night but back tomarrow morning again. Also my sisters birthday, called and SANG her Happy Birthday!  (I am the worlds worst singer, especially since I dont try). 

Got my drag sled built today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They did a better job at it then I thought they would. My daddy still has to hook some chains or whatnot on it, but it'll be ready to rumble by tomorrow. 

Oh, SF, question (as always), how was yestardays ME Sq/DL day? should I have done the 185 again on the Good Mornings after missing the 195? or just moved on..?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

> Oh, SF, question (as always), how was yestardays ME Sq/DL day? should I have done the 185 again on the Good Mornings after missing the 195? or just moved on..?



There's a couple things to think about. Was the 185 a real struggle from start to finish or did it come up without excess fighting? Also, did you have a chance with 195? Or were you dead in the water from the start.

If 185 wasn't too bad and 195 was, I may have stepped down to 190. Otherwise I'd call it good at 185 and double up the effort on my accessory lifting. But there's no harm in revisiting 185 at all.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

Nice pic in your avatar Jen!  

So when are you coming to the United States?


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

SF- the first attempt at 185 was smooth. 195 just hit me as a total struggle, there was no way I could complete the full ROM with it, it jsut struck me heavy for some reason, regardless of the small 10lb increase.  The last attempt at 185 got done, but not as strong as the first time, wasnt sure if I was going to get back up with it. 

Mike- Thanks!  Going to the US on Thursday actaully..... do drive my parents to the airport in Bangor, ME. My trip isnt until June... but its coming!


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday, May 25th

*Sprints* 
8X50m
2X100m
Walk on toes: 1x40m
Walk on heels: 1x40m

this kicked my ass today, as I'm quite sore from yestarday's training. Had planned to drag sled today, but I need my dad to put the hooks for chains on it and he's away until tomorrow. Could have rested, but I was antsy. 
contrast showers in line for tonite. Look forward to tomorrows training session.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

In that case I probably would have shot for 190 after missing 195. But like I said, no harm at all in revisiting 185.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Jenny YOU are gorgeous!  We DO NOT need to get our eyes checked!

SF is freaking funny

Oh....
my....
God....
does say it all!


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Yea, Jen looks like a model.


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Jen you are one hot chickie     You must be a heart breaker.    Plus if a guy really makes you mad you could kick his ass.


 X 10!!!


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Jen - well, it's true I probably do need my eyes checked but...but that's beside the point!...you're beautiful!!!  Everybody agrees, so you might as well accept it!  Once again, thanks for helping me get my journal up and running!  Take care and have a nice evening!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 25, 2004)

All I have to say about you Avi is WOW!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

ohhh goodness!!  you are all just too too kind! 
hush with the compliments, I have a hard time taking them!  maybe I am blind! lol but again, all thank you soo much!! truly very nice of you!  

SF- gotcha!  cant wait to train today!


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

took a couple pics last nite, couldn't sleep.. thats what I get for drinking coffee at 7pm   

here's bicep shot, for the fun of it:


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

for those that wanted to see a picture of my sled that my daddy had made for me: 
(keep in mind its still missing the hooks for chains at the top but that'll be put on today)


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

Ahhh... cool sled.  Can your dad weld??

So are you just gonna do sprints with it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 26, 2004)

Hey babes!!

What do you use the sled for?


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

just thought I'd drop in to say what a beautiful avi you have now.  It's nice to see such a pretty smile


----------



## Stacey (May 26, 2004)

Hey honey! That sled looks really neat!!!! 

I bet thats hard to walk on your heels???!!

Have a great day!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Sled looks pretty creative Jen, nice work. How do you feel about sled dragging? Has it helped your leg recovery? Thanks.


----------



## stencil (May 26, 2004)

Cool sled, Jen.  What's it for?  I'm confused.


----------



## Riverdragon (May 26, 2004)

Bicep looks amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

Sled dragging is to ncrease your GPP (general physical preparedness). Basically the key to recovering a muscle faster is to train only the eccentric portion of a motion. Also, the best way to ensure that you're getting the most out of the gym is to ensure you're in good shape. That's what GPP does.

For example, if you wanted to get your upper body in better condition, you might put the ends of rope/chain/bands from the sled in your hands when your hands are at your sides and push forward like you're doing bench press. This motion will drag the sled forward a bit. You step forward and repeat. I hope that makes sense.

Sled dragging can be done in lots and lots of ways and is the best way to aid recovery and increase conditioning.


----------



## stencil (May 26, 2004)

Cool, thanks SF.  So it's sort of a "real world, but controlled physics" thing.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Afternoon! Im on my way to train shortly!  soooo frozen right now!!  think Ill put on a long sleeve shirt! 

Thanks SF for clearing that up for everyone! Im sure they thought I was wacked   
heres some detailed info for those that are interested(with pics)
http://www.ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/training/WSBGpp.html

NT- Thanks for stopping in!  and merci for the super nice comment!

Stace- it is pretty hard to walk on your heels! toes that long too! fun fun !  

Mike- you'll have to ask me again in a couple weeks once I get a full feel of it. Havent dragged yet. Still not sure how much I can drag (weight), Ill just throw on the plates as needed. 

Riverdragon- thank you but would you believe yestarday I was going through a "damn I am small" headspin.  I have my days...


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Wednesday, May 26th 

*ME Bench Day* 

-2 Board Press
bar/3
95/3
115/3
135/3
155/1
165/1
175/miss

-JM Press
85/10 (easy)
85/10
95/8
95/7

-BB Rows (Yates style)
135/10 (easy)
155/10
175/7
175/6

-Bentover Lateral Raise
25/10
25/10
30/9
30/7

-DB Hammer Curls
30/10
35/8


Id say really good workout today. Strength was defintly in line. The bb rows hurt...good hurt..feeling it now. Happy to hit 165 on board press today


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

Jenjen...its not cold down here.  Be sure to leave long sleeve clothes at home.  It's in the 90's here.  You may want to stay and not go back to the cold.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

> (easy)



Up the weight girl! No use dallying around with the baby weights.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 26, 2004)

everytime i look at your avi jen
i die just a little more on the inside


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

YAY daddy got the chains hooked on my sled tonite! cant wait to give it a real go!   
Leaving super early tomarrow morning to drive my parents to the airport in Bangor, ME(leaving for Texas)...longgg drive! so Ill be training at 4-4:30am tomarrow!   
OH and Mike, I had another feed of blueberry pancakes tonite   

Jodie- ohhhhh that makes me sick just thinking of how jealous I am! *soon*. 45 sucks 

SF- well last week that wasnt a BABY weight!  I know I know should went up to 95 after that first set. Ill give myself a lil kick inthe ass, I know better. opps.

myCAT- NNNoooooooooo dont die!!!  your silly!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

Last week it wasn't baby weight and this week it is? That sounds like progression.  It was a great session. On accessory work it's fine to stick with one weight for all sets. I do it all the time. I was just harrassing you for lifting baby weights.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Jenny Muscles...  you seem to breaking an awful lot of hearts with that pretty face of yours!   
Now be kind to all the boys, you little heartbreaker you!    

Nice bicep BTW!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 26, 2004)

I can never get over how damn pretty you are.. and also how young! You are so mature and knowledgable that it throws one for a loop when they see your pics!


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

She looks so INNOCENT in that pic.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

Innocent, beautiful, gorgeous, the adjectives are so many.


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Nice workout today, Jen!  Be careful on your trip tomorrow!


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

lmao, i think everyone scared Jen away.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 27, 2004)

well she is like a super-model


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 27, 2004)

Hey Jen! Hope you had a good trip hun!    I'll call you later tonight.  Having fun with your sled?


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

WOW Look at what I all come back too!   as I said, your all CRAZIEEEE!!!!!!!!! 

Today was such a LONG LONG day!!!!!! I was up at 3:30am! training by 4am!  we were on the road before 6! 4.5hours driving one way.. down was ok but had to drive back alone!  I was getting pretty darn tired too, coffee called my name a couple times! feel better now! I drove 750ish KM's today! yikes! 

SF- shesh picking on me now eh!  yes yes progress! Im happy! 

Cyndi- thank you beautiful!  Heart breaker? me?  that is THE FUNNIEST THING I have heard all day!!! I cant break hearts if I cant even get a guy! lol

Viv- awwwww you are just simply wayyy too nice!! gosh Im blushing! Thank you girl!  all these compliments are really driving me wacko, Ive always had the hardest time all my life to accept a compliment...... not sure why, I guess I dont see it, and my mother always pushed me to strive for harder regardless of what I achieved, I guess I get it hoenstly too. lol 

Jodie- tell my mother that! LOL! jk I AM innocent!  well ok, I admit Id murder all the snakes in the world and wish for them to become extinct! 

SF- hush, your loosing your mind. someone help this boy he doesnt know what hes typing!  

Mavs- Merci Buckets! 

Mono- nothing scares me, just snakes. hehe

myCAT- and you are like the Pope! 

Andrea- heya girlie! the trip was soo long! but I had coffee late so I shoud be up late if you call! 
I didnt have a chance to drag the sled today since I was away, defintly tomorrow though!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Well, you can certainly always strve for more in the gym. I don't know how but you can certainly strive to be prettier. That might violate the laws of physics though I'll have to consult the books.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

Thursday, May 27th 

*DE Sq Day* 
@ 4am!  

-Speed Box Squats (10.5' box)
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2

-SL Deads
165/10 
185/9
195/7
195/6

-BB Shrugs
205/10
205/10
215/7
215/7

-Spread Eagle Situps
bw/20
25/13
35/11
35/9

pretty good workout, considering it was suber early. The first couple sets of speed squats felt a lil slow, but the rest were fast. Just took me some waking up to do!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

> The first couple sets of speed squats felt a lil slow, but the rest were fast. Just took me some waking up to do!


LOL, that's so funny because I know exactly what you're talking about Jen! With speed work the first few sets usually get my doing and then the next 4-5 are always very very quick. Workout looks solid though, nice job, especially at 4:00 AM!


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

OMG  Why did you get up so dang early!!!!!     I never ever get up that early, let alone to workout  That is impressive hottie


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Drive her parents to the airport.


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

No doubt...that's some serious dedication there!


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning!  finally! sleep!! ->GOOD!  feel better rested this morning! Its p00py rainy out, but nevertheless I plan to drag sled!  I could call it my shower for the day! lol 
I am VERY sore this morning too!! 

SF- lol you crack me up  

Mike- Thanks!! Im really loving training like this!  LOL at first I was like "noooooo how am I going to squat this morning" .. thought Id have to resort to even more BABYish weights(..for me, not anyone else.. ). 

Pam- yup to drive my parents to the airport! I would have had time to train yestarday evening, but I knew myself.. and after driving for 9-10hours I knew that I training wouldnt have happened if I didnt do it first thing that morning.  

PM- your always so observant! ty  

Mavs- hey! thanks! I just call it insanity!


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 28, 2004)

Good Work, you look great!  How do your friends feel about you lifting?  Do they take an interest in working out?  THese questions may come out of nowwhere but my friends are cool about it or others can be just rude, you know.  I was just wondering how you deal w/ it.


----------



## shortstuff (May 28, 2004)

OMg I didn't realize you had to drive so far to get to an airport, I feel so lucky now that I only have to drive 30 min.  9-10 hours    Wow


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

Jenny.. could you possibly be ANY cuter???  I doubt it!  It's poopy rainy here today too! 

Have a great day Muscles!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

G'Evening!  Gosh I dont know If Im liking the board change or not. Ill have to get used to it! 
Today was good, had to go to town for a buncha errands.. I think somethings up with the car?!  but Im not sure what! .LOL I think a few friends are coming up tonight so Ill get one of them to take a look at it, god knows I know nothing about it.  
OH and I killed a bat today!!  I was sitting here drinking my coffee at my parents computer in the loft and it went on a wild acroBAT rampage out of nowhere!!! Thank goodness Mom leaves the Swiffer sweeper around!  

Anna- Hey! thanks for stopping in!  You know, my parents are the most supportive of my lifestyle than anyone else. The understand my goals and passion for lifting. My Mom's hilarious, she always makes sure that I have enough food "do you have enough eggs for morning? I can run to the store if not". er "did you take all your vitamins today". Its amusing. Dad's great, always takes interest in my lifts and how Im progressing. He constantly asks me where the food goes that I eat  says he doesnt understand how I can fork back so much and not be obese. haha my brother, he kinda boasts to his freinds about me.. strength n stuff. Its cute, but I wish he would get his ass into training with me, Ive attempted to get him into the gym sooo many times. Friends? well..... thats the worst aspect of my lifestyle. There is just absolutly NO support whatsoever from them. They think I have major issues with my lifting and diet. repeatingly "its just not normal...or for a girl"  er "girls dont need muscles, and you dont need to be strong"   My 2 best friends have learned to just accept it and dont constantly make remarks like most do. Im always the riot of the crowed. somehow some joke always gets made of me and carries on.. I know they mean no harm but its annoying sometimes. I also get nit-picked at my eating alot from friends. Sometimes I just ignore them or else go on a speel about how bad their food is! LOL Aside from that, the last thing I have a super hard time dealing with is the lack of male interest on my part. I dont know, Ive been told I come off as intimdating or something? I think that bogus! Someday, somehow, somewhere Ill find a man with similar interests I suppose, but the time inbetween sucks. 
(wow can I sure ramble!!!)  

Pam- I know eh! thats what we get for living in the middle of no where! Although there is an airport 1.5hours away or another one 3 hours away(but its a Canadian one, terrible to fly out of when traveling to the states). Worst part is I have to drive back to get them in 10 days! lol 

Cyndi- hey beautiful!! cuter? thats for lil puppys!  you have a great long weekend!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

You live too far away.  I could train with you, too, and kill two birds with one stone! 

Don't sweat the boys, Jen. For the most part we're all pretty stupid. And don't sweat the friends either. Some people LOVE sports cars, some people LOVE movies, you LOVE the gym. And they're your friends. Eve if they pick on you, they still care about you.


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Aside from that, the last thing I have a super hard time dealing with is the lack of male interest on my part. I dont know, Ive been told I come off as intimdating or something? I think that bogus! Someday, somehow, somewhere Ill find a man with similar interests I suppose, but the time inbetween sucks.



GAH!

How can you say that with all the guys on IM who would kill for a night out with you?   

Youre such a tease, Jen.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

I agree with Mono.


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

Friday, May 28th 

*GPP Day- Strength Sled Dragging* 

-Around the Waist Forward Dragging
(weight of sled/chains unknown)

+35lbs X 100m X 2trips
+70lbs X 100m X 2trips
+95lbs X 100m X 2trips
+120lbs X 100m X 2trips
+130lbs X 100m X 2trips

I was completly SPENT after these  very FUN though... 
fun=challenging hard work.


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

you 2 kind yet crazy supportive gentleman just dont see.. Im not teasing at all. Sad but I speak of the truth  But I accept that. 
Now if you lads lived around my neck of the woods Id drive you insane with overwhelment for having people with same interests around!  

SF- your totally right, I know they care but the rest is annoying sometimes. 

case closed on that!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

If I lived closer I'd be Canadian and I could say things like aboot, eh?


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

I give my friends a hard time sometimes when all they eat is fast food.  A while back, one exploded on me saying "Not everyone is like you, we dont give a shit, and we dont cook our food everyday!"


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Hey Jen - you hang in there, girlie!  I've just been eating really strict for a week and already am running into some minor speed bumps on the friends front.  It seems like all they want to do is go out and hit a bar or kill a twelve pack anymore...lol  It's ok though because you know they're true friends if they accept what makes you happy!  Besides, you know you've still got all of us!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 28, 2004)

Its really hard to believe that jen doesnt have like 50 guys hanging around her  24/7


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Its really hard to believe that jen doesnt have like 50 guys hanging around her  24/7



We should get an IM road trip together and head up north to fix that problem.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

> Someday, somehow, somewhere Ill find a man with similar interests I suppose, but the time inbetween sucks.


Yeah, the time in between does suck.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Gooooood Morning!  Ive decided to call mother nature today and have a talk with her..... its raining out.. and I still plan to drag sled again today!  
A few friends came over yestarday, a couple drank themselves silly... I hated to see them leave for work this morning! haha 

SF- yes if you lived in Canada you could say aboot(although I don't) and you could live in an igloo. Ill stick to my house though 

Premier- Ive had that comeback alike once in a while. But it usually doesnt happen that way, I dont start things unless they start bickering at me!  

Mavs- Thank you! Your absolutly right! Its a darn shame you all didnt live closer. 

myCAT- well you better believe it  the only thing that follows me around is my doggy. 

Mono- if you can handle the cold, then come on up! 

Mike- Abolsulty right!  ahhh well what can one do?! Just enjoy things at the moment eh.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2004)

> Friends? well..... thats the worst aspect of my lifestyle. There is just absolutly NO support whatsoever from them. They think I have major issues with my lifting and diet. repeatingly "its just not normal...or for a girl" er "girls dont need muscles, and you dont need to be strong"  My 2 best friends have learned to just accept it and dont constantly make remarks like most do. Im always the riot of the crowed. somehow some joke always gets made of me and carries on.. I know they mean no harm but its annoying sometimes. I also get nit-picked at my eating alot from friends.


Join the club, lol. This is how almost every girl I talk to is. And you know me, I barely even keep a strict diet. But just because I go to the gym all the time, and take supplements, and am concerned with how much sleep I get each night. Everyone says that I am obsessed, etc. I take it as a compliment, honestly. I usually ask (since it's way more girls than guys) would you rather me be a fat slob? And of course the answer is always "well, no." 

Regardless of what your friends think Jen, you look great, and by the sounds of things you feel great---so don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Join the club, lol. This is how almost every girl I talk to is. And you know me, I barely even keep a strict diet. But just because I go to the gym all the time, and take supplements, and am concerned with how much sleep I get each night. Everyone says that I am obsessed, etc. I take it as a compliment, honestly. I usually ask (since it's way more girls than guys) would you rather me be a fat slob? And of course the answer is always "well, no."
> 
> Regardless of what your friends think Jen, you look great, and by the sounds of things you feel great---so don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


Thank you Mikster for the support  At least we have goals and dedication to work towards them through hard work.. many go through life missing that aspect, like a chicken with their head cut off. Not only myself, but my family as well, find that my training reflects on my everyday outlook on things. So wether friends see that or not, I find it beneficial to life. I've always sorta done my own thing, being unique makes me who I am with my friends I suppose.  

so what will the name of the club be?  kidding..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

club Jen-stalker


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Saturday, May 29th 

*GPP Day*

-Around the Waist Forward Dragging
+35lbs X 100m X 2trips (warmup)
+80lbs X 200m X 4trips (60% D1 Max)

-Around the Waist Reverse Dragging
+70lbs X 100m X 6trips

-Pullthrough Dragging
+35lbs X 100m X 4trips

Well I had also planned to sprint today, even though I already got my weekly session in...but after this dragging session I changed my mind.  200m is _far _pulling weights. I really felt my quads in the reverse drags and the pullthrough drags hurt my glutes and hammies.  Tomorrow is DE Bench day, so all is well.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2004)

Great workout Jen, really interesting. Makes me consider trying sled dragging. Maybe in the near future, we'll see. 

BTW, I definitely think that our maybe _somewhat_ obsessive lifestyle is beneficial to a lot of things. When it comes to dedication I have absolutely no problem at all. Or consistency or hitting a big goal, etc. I mean maybe you and I take it a step further than most people you see at the gym or just go there to "be healthy" but I think in the long run were one step ahead of most. Just my opinion. 

Even when I compare myself to my friends, for example. They all drink WAY more than I do, they are all out of shape (for the most part), a lot of them smoke, eat the worst diets you can think of (worse than mine, lol), etc. So not only are we healthier, but we develop certain attributes that most people I think do not have.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

sleds are fun
but when i use 100 pounders

the straps cut into me


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Great workout yesterday, Jen!!  Look up "inspiration" in Webster's and guess whose picture is there!   

Mike, you hit the nail on the head, man.  It's kind of become the norm in society to eat and drink terribly for some reason.  I think it says something about those of us who now refuse to accept that norm!


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

Good Evening!  its suberly cold, 42 er summin, and rainy today. I swore it was going to snow. Had a good day, a friend came up and visited for a while. Initially we wanted to go kayaking but it just didnt happen.

Mike- Thanks! I really think that you would be one to like sled dragging!  Its soo challenging yet fun! I can only imagine what people driving by are thinking!  
and I agree with Mav, you totally hit that one right on in regards to dedication and hard work reflecting elsewhere in life. I know that for me it certainly has worked out that way  I could just never imagine living the lifestyle of some of my friends.. it just makes me ill to think of the hard partying, dirty diet, lack of disicpline, etc. .. but then again Im certain that they cant imagine leading mine either!  

myCAT- you drag sled?  

Mavs- I looked it up.. no pic!  You really are full of it! Thanks though!  Your support is generous.


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

Sunday, May 30th


*DE Bench Day*

-Speed Bench
bar/3 X 2 (warmup)
75/3   
75/3  
85/3   
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3
85/3

-Floor Tri Ext.(cambered bar)
75/8
75/8
75/8
75/6

-Bent over BB rows(90deg.)
125/10
135/10
135/9
145/7

-Front Plate Raise
35/10
45/8
45/8

-Cambered Bar Curls
75/10
80/9

Overall great session today. Made a few slight increases, the floor extentions, bb rows and curls. slightly, but eh, progress!


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2004)

Ok I am motivated now, gonna go hit it thanx Jen


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Good Evening!  its suberly cold, 42 er summin, and rainy today. I swore it was going to snow. Had a good day, a friend came up and visited for a while. Initially we wanted to go kayaking but it just didnt happen.
> 
> Mike- Thanks! I really think that you would be one to like sled dragging!  Its soo challenging yet fun! I can only imagine what people driving by are thinking!
> and I agree with Mav, you totally hit that one right on in regards to dedication and hard work reflecting elsewhere in life. I know that for me it certainly has worked out that way  I could just never imagine living the lifestyle of some of my friends.. it just makes me ill to think of the hard partying, dirty diet, lack of disicpline, etc. .. but then again Im certain that they cant imagine leading mine either!
> ...




yea what do you do? hold on to the straps?

we have a harness on the ones i use


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

Saweet- Thank you!  

myCAT- yah I have a made a harness for around the waist dragging and have ropes attached on the chains for pullthrough drags.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

Monday, May 31st

*ME Sq/DL Day*

-Conv. Deads
115/3
145/3
175/3
205/1
225/1
255/1 (ooOO yippee!) 
275/miss (sighhhh)

-Floor GHR
10
10
9
9

-Chest Support Rows
135/10
135/10
155/8
155/7

-Windmills
15X4X8(per side)


Great training session today. Very happy to hit the 255 on deads this attempt.... am I happy? No  wanted 275. And 300 is coming closer... must.. learn..._patience_. 
First time trying those windmills too..overestimated their level of difficulty.  owe, obliques hurt. 
My right elbow is a little sore tonite too, not sure what from.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loading up on glucosamine...


----------



## Monolith (May 31, 2004)

*255*?????

HOLY CRAP! 

I cant believe you can dead that much... thats just freaky.  You HAVE to get a video up of it!!  And more importantly, a video of peoples faces in the gym when they see you pull that much weight.


----------



## Mavs (May 31, 2004)

Nice workout, Jen!!  Was it any warmer than the 42 degrees you had yesterday??  You might want to site Mother Nature down and explain to her that it's almost JUNE!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

Where'd you miss, girlie? Overcoming weak spots is easy, we just have to identify them.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> *255*?????
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> I cant believe you can dead that much... thats just freaky.  You HAVE to get a video up of it!!  And more importantly, a video of peoples faces in the gym when they see you pull that much weight.



Ditto !!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see the sun!!! I hope it warms to at least 60 so I can _try_ to tan! ha I have huge hopes! 
I am sOOOoooooo sore today!!  going to drag sled in a bit! I meant to take contrast showers last nite but I fell asleep watching home videos! 

Mono- Thanks  255 aint impressive! sighhhhh well to me at least. 300 will put a huge smile on my face! I dont know how to do vid's either?  I could try and take a pic, have someone shoot one.. that is if a friend or something was around. LOL Im not asking a stranger! they'd think I was conceited er something. not cool. 
Most people in the gym dont say too much, weird looks all the time yeah, men and woman. I hate it, all the cardip machine face right where I train and I get stares. not cool. its only that way because Im at my home gym, and Im the only girl that lifts the way that I do.  
I missed this Scootish Strongman Comp a few weeks ago, wasnt home in time. Wish I would have been. I trained with a kid(year younger then me) and one of my moms friends who competes in them for a while last year for the fun of it practicing log tosses, those stone throws and kettleball throws. Maybe next year. Considering its in my town, they'd have to put me in the  males novice class since there arent any other females that comepte in it. 
ok, enough babbling  

Mavs- Thank you! it was about 45 yestarday! I need some warmth!! My parents are in Texas right now and called on the weekend to tell me howmuch fun they were having in 97degree weather, waterskiing and stuff. buttheads! 

SF- sticking point is defintly lower back area. I came to the conclusion on the weekend that regardless of what happened yestarday I was going to do speed dead and rack pulls on my DE day(friday). sound good? 

GAry- Hey! thanks!! you avi is cute btw!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Sunshine!

OMG...the weather down here is so hot!   No wind and very humid.  You'll be here soon!   I'm excited about getting to meet you!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2004)

Damm to hot and humid here!!!,   Ah  umm  Jen 255 very good!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Friends? well..... thats the worst aspect of my lifestyle. There is just absolutly NO support whatsoever from them. They think I have major issues with my lifting and diet. repeatingly "its just not normal...or for a girl"  er "girls dont need muscles, and you dont need to be strong"   My 2 best friends have learned to just accept it and dont constantly make remarks like most do. Im always the riot of the crowed. somehow some joke always gets made of me and carries on.. I know they mean no harm but its annoying sometimes. I also get nit-picked at my eating alot from friends. Sometimes I just ignore them or else go on a speel about how bad their food is!




Well, you know what................ I think your just super like you are, loads of veggies and all! LOL   

Hope your having a good morning!! Call me this afternoon if your around, it's statement day and I'll be SOOOOOOOO bored and I haven't talked to you in a while!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

omg jen, thatd be awesome if you competed in the mens novice class - especially when you beat them all


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

I just came back from dragging sled  I think its going to rain again! good timing! 

Jodie- I cant wait either!!  My parents called me this weekend and told me how HOT it was!! Im soooo jealous!! omg!!! I cant believe my daddy got in the water either! He was dead afraid of the snakes like me! lol!!! 

sawheet- well you can always send some of that heat my way! 
ann umm 255 is no good! W-E-A-K! must... get... stronger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andrea- hey babes! hahaha dont dis the veggies!  
Ill give ya a jingle after I go eat! 

Mono- I might do it next year, it'd be fun. still a long ways away though! 
and the d00d that I would be competing against is pretty strong. for 18 especially. although he cant squat right, he doesnt even hit parallel at 225. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he has a weak ass.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 1, 2004)

Jen,

Stay focused on YOUR goals, and what you want for YOUR life.  It is obvious from your previous entries, that your family supports you (your Dad had the pulling sled built for you... I'm a Dad to three daughters... I can relate  ).  Your friends may not understand your passion, but it is YOUR passion, part of what makes you uniquely you.  You will likely find yourself in a position where you occasionally have to put yourself ahead of what your friends' group mentality is (ie. not breaking your training routine, or sticking to your diet).  When this happens, rest assured that you are a better person because of it... you are focused, you understand the importance of sacrificing something for a higher goal.

I am thankful that my wife is very supportive of me... (she likes the changes in my body, and in my self confidence).  My so called friends at work don't understand at all.  There aren't many software engineers who powerlift, so when I mention that I pulled a 475 deadlift as a new PR, they don't have a clue what I'm talking about.

With regard to the stares at the gym.  In my book, its one of three things: jealousy, respect, or awe.  I vote for awe!

Best of luck,


Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> SF- sticking point is defintly lower back area. I came to the conclusion on the weekend that regardless of what happened yestarday I was going to do speed dead and rack pulls on my DE day(friday). sound good?


If you're sticking on the floor, speed work or platform work is in order. If you're sticking anywhere from 6" up and higher, rack pulls are in order. Also, never underestimate the power of using squats and/or Good AMs to complement your deadlifting power. 

One trick you can do to extend the ROM and increase lower back strength is to load the bar with 25s or 35s instead of 45s.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Dan, thanks so much for the supportive post!  
Im defintly focused on my own goals, and I have made many many sacrifices over the years with my training.. but you know, as it may annoy some people, its who I am.. its ME. and I am proud of it regardless of what anyone is going to think of me. Not my problem, theirs, if they so choose to make it that.  

SF- my sticking point is about 6" up or so. for Friday, (DE Sq/DL day) I planned speed squats 8X2, speed deads, 8X1, and rack pulls 4X8-10(or should I go lower?).


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Tuesday, June 1st

*GPP Day- Recovery Dragging*

-Around the Waist Forward Drags
+50lbs X 200m X 4trips

-Around the Waist Reverse Drags
+60lbs X 100m X 4 trips

-Pullthrough Drags
+35lbs X 100m X 4trips

Very sore today.I cant get over the my obliques


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey JenJen did you see the part about you in my corny lil rhyme in Open chat


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> SF- my sticking point is about 6" up or so. for Friday, (DE Sq/DL day) I planned speed squats 8X2, speed deads, 8X1, and rack pulls 4X8-10(or should I go lower?).


 Don't do 2 speed lifts. They both work the same things, so just pick one. Preferrably speed squats since you're going to pull afterwards.

 I would do the rack pulls on your next ME day, personally. But if you choose to do them on DE, put on about 80% of your 1RM and look to do sets of 4 or less. Or work up to a 3RM. (similar to ME lifts, but do sets of 3 only)


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Viv- no I did not, I went to try to find but dont know where. link? 

SF- why not two speed lifts? I dont feels its really an issue to follow dynamic squats w/speed pulls. especially if only pulling singles on the deads. 
what would be the reasoning of not optimal choice for rack pulls on that day as well?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Squats and deads are functionally identical lifts to your primary moving muscles. You may as well do 16 sets of speed work. 

 I'm not trying to be sarcastic, hopefully you don't take it that way.

 I would do the rack pulls on your ME day because that's the day you shoot for the PR. That's the day you train your 1RM strength. 

 However, should you decide to do rack pulls after speed squats (and hopefully only speed squats), here's what I would suggest doing:

 Load up 90% of your 1RM and pull sets of 1-2. Optimally, you'll total 7 reps, but as long as you fall between 4 and 10 total reps, you should be OK.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

We'll see what happens. From the general consensieus Ive been told/read that speed pulls following speed squats is fine. again, we'll see. Friday is still a couple days away. 
As for the rack pulls. I'll just do them on a ME day.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome workouts jen, deadlifts are look very good. 250 must be pretty close to twice your bodyweight isnt it? You'll be at 275 and 300 before you know it. That dragging workout looks interesting, seems pretty intense if you ask me. keep up the good word missy


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Like SF said, Jen, I think that squats and deadlifts are practically the same lift, if done correctly, just different bar placement. So if you're going to do speed squats and speed deadlifts, I would only do 5-6 sets of each. 

I think we need to see some squatting videos, to see what your form is like.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Griff- Thanks!  double my bw would be about a 280 pull. ughh be a lil while still.  
the sled dragging rocks! Im seriously loving it. If you ever get a chance to try it, dont pass it up! 

Mike- videos?  I dont know how to run that on the digi cam. let alone its in Texas right now. my squat form is good


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

*I spose' it's time to mention that I have been struck by the competiton bug once again. ** this time going to make it on stage. 
Right now there are 2 possibilities for November, either the Canadian International Natural Championships.. location hasn't been decided yet. Or the New Brunswick Provincials... although that one is so small. 
Then March 2005 is the MuscleMania Maritimes in Moncton NB. 

soo.. thats the plan!  *

ohhh, and I have complete aid with this. Im not one bit worried. strength will keep going UP!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, so you're going to compete on stage huh Jen? I was hoping to see that you were going to compete in a powerlifting competition! 

We both know that you have what it takes Jen, I have never, ever, seen the kind of dedication that you put forth. Both in the gym and outside of the gym with your sleep, and diet, and so forth. Kick some a*s in whichever competition you decide to compete in! Where is it going to be? You should do a show in Philly.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *I spose' it's time to mention that I have been struck by the competiton bug once again. ** this time going to make it on stage. *
> *Right now there are 2 possibilities for November, either the Canadian International Natural Championships.. location hasn't been decided yet. Or the New Brunswick Provincials... although that one is so small. *
> *Then March 2005 is the MuscleMania Maritimes in Moncton NB. *
> 
> ...


I think this is a good idea.  You have the potential to be so much...  Go get em!

Please clarify?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Mike- Thanks as always for the support!  As for Powerlifting- its not put aside either! I would still love to do that if the chance ever came up! It won't get in the way of this bb comp  trust me. 
haha I dont think I can do a comp in Philly, Im not american!  

Premier- Thank you so much!  
clarify.. what?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

I am really looking forward to your precontest training and diet Jen. You are so good at battling it out until the end. What are you going to start your precontest dieting? 

I cannot wait to see you blow your competition away...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

The "aid", that will keep strength going up.  Are you speaking of a person?

I find it a bit odd that your strength will be increasing while comp dieting, unless you are a supreme bad ass.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Whoa, awesome!  What class are you gonna compete in?  Bodybuilding?  Figure?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Premier- yes a person. no, *never* a substance. I will always remain a natural athlete.  

MONO!!!! FIGURE????  no...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Premier- yes a person. no, *never* a substance. I will always remain a natural athlete.
> 
> MONO!!!! FIGURE????  no...


lmao, i dont know... you DID say you didnt want to add any more muscle.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao, i dont know... you DID say you didnt want to add any more muscle.


I lied  its good to be a woman  and sides' I did say I want my upper bod to get bigger! so ha


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I lied  its good to be a woman  and sides' I did say I want my upper bod to get bigger! so ha




so whats up then?  are you gonna move back to a more hypterophy-specific routine?  or stick with westside for a while?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Westside.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Westside.


I was hoping youd say that... i want to see you get a 300lb dead. 

Actually, if you could get a 340lb dead, then i think you'll have beaten me in every lift.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

..pretty much says it all!!! You are amazing Jenny Muscles!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

I stole your avatar idea Jen. But I am not sure if I like the pic... I am having a tough time picking a pic to downsize for my avatar.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

What the fuck? 

 You know, I've done my part. I've explained, scientifically, why Westside is the best routine for both strength and size. You've all obviously seen Jen and Mike's journals. You can't sit in front of your PC and tell me the results aren't conclusive.

 I don't get what else needs to be done. I mean, let's look at this rationally. There is Westside, or my variations thereof. This has produced the most recent manifestations of Mike and Jen.

 Then there are other routines from other "trainers" or "advisors." And what do those people say, almost exlusively? They say, "Oh this isn't right," or "This needs to better."

 So one last time I'll try to emphasize. Science does not lie. Westside is based on this science. You choose. Do you want to succeeed and meet your goals? Or do you want to fail?

 And to get back on topic, you'll do great Jen. Your beauty is "SF Approved."


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, Jen!  I know you'll kick some major buttocks in your comp!  We're all pulling for you!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

Good Morning!  these oaties are double yummy good this morn, woke up mor starving than I always am! never thought that was possible! 

Mono- a 300lb dead is totally going to be mine!   just a matter of time. 

Cynd- thanks beautiful!  

Mike- I like that avatar! the color is cool! .... *ahyem* did you want _me_ to make ur final decision again  

SF- *Science*....Science is *GOOD!!  * I will not argue with you or what you said on that.  And thank you!! 

Mavs- too nice! TY!  

NOW.... HERE IS WHAT I WANT TO SAY....... *alert* *alert* *alert*
Last nite I posted in _my_ _journal_ an idea. Something that I consider doing. Its still a long ways off. Dont need to hear anymore talk about it unless I bring it up again. Its my open thoughts. but Thank you all for your dearest support as always. 
what are my present goals.. meaning RIGHT now.. *STRENGTH BABY!!*  And to clarify.. I NEVER plan to choose any other way. As Mike mentioned, Powerlifting comps would be excitingly cool someday! (someday that I dont live in this area though....). So all that being said, let's just focus on right now..Things can change, who knows. But my lifting.. WILL NOT. I wont let things sacrifice that. Its who *I AM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Nicely put Jen! I agree with you completely. And I think your lifting more than me now!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

*No argument here *



			
				Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> What the fuck?
> 
> You know, I've done my part. I've explained, scientifically, why Westside is the best routine for both strength and size. You've all obviously seen Jen and Mike's journals. You can't sit in front of your PC and tell me the results aren't conclusive.
> 
> ...


SF, you are correct, and the results DO speak for themselves.  Prior to deciding to go with Westside, I did my due dilligence (as in actual research, outside of this board).  When I initially joined this board, I was doing a powerlifting routine that had worked for me in the past.  I was ok competitively; mostly saved by my deadlift -- in one of the meets, my opening dead was more than the SHW.  My point would be this... I have decided to go with Westside, because the results speak for themselves.  The goals I have set for myself represent more weight than I've ever put up, especially on bench.  I will attain those goals, not because I'm somehow more driven at 38 than I was when I was 20 something, but because I'm training better.  

Jen is very driven by her focus on strength.  Her results speak for themselves, and when she pulls a 300 dead, she'll be one of two women I know of personally, who could do it.  Her journal, and the results therein, speak for itself -- consistent strength gains, week by week.  Jen, you go girl! Stick with what works for you.  While certainly everyone is entitled to their opinions, before changing a routine, I'd look first to see if there really is an underlying reason to change the routine.  

Just my .02,


Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Don't let her settle for 300. I want her hitting 405.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 2, 2004)

Sawheet checks journal to see where his last dead was,  ohhh


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

holy p00pers I am tired this afternoon  I tried to take a nap but my dog is antsy. I need a darn cuddle buddy. phooey. 

Rock- Thanks!!  and I highly doubt that! 

Dan- WOW, you always make motivational insightful and motivational posts for me! Thank YOU!  Its really sounds as though you have made the best choices for yourself as well! 

SF- ohh hush, let's just focus on the 300 for now!  

sawheet-


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be your cuddle buddy  LOL!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

Wednesday, June 2nd

*ME Bench Day*

-Raw Bench
bar/3
95/3
115/3
135/1
155/1
165/1 (woohoo!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



175/miss

-Reverse Grip Board Press
95/10
95/10
105/8
105/7

-Yates BB Rows
155/10
165/9
165/8
175/7(+a lil momentum)

-Seated DB Cleans
25/10(too easy)
30/10
30/10
35/7

-DB Hammer Curls
35/9
40/7


Had a great training session today, felt strong on all my lifts. Happy to hit 165 on bench. 200 still seems a long ways away though.  
The rev.grip board press really gave my triceps a beating. 
The dumbell cleans were fun, underestimated how much I could do at first.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

Damn Girl!
Awesome workout!!! Congrats on the PR on bench.  Great job!  Keep up the great focus.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome PR 

 More impressive is what you did on the reverse grip press. Have you ever done those before? That's some quality accessory work.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'll be your cuddle buddy  LOL!!


Wow...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Jen, congrats on 165.  Is that a new PR?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

Once again, super workout Jenninator!!  

May I ask, what's a board press?  Learns me, girl!  Learns me!!  

Take care!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Board presses.

 Take a 2x4 and cut one about 2 feet long. Place that length-wise on your chest. Do your bench but when you touch the board, stop and explode up. That would be a 1 Board Press. Add boards as you feel necessary.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Good Morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel much more rested this morning. Went to bed earlier then normal. Guess my body was craving the extra rest. Its raining again today!!!  ah well, going to get wet dragging sled then! 
 I am *SOOOOOO *dang sore today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it hurts to move. lol 

Dan- Thanks so much! its coming.. slowly but coming! 

SF- Tank ya Tank ya.  The reverse grip board press was fun!! nad yes first time trying it! but seriously it really tears up the triceps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jake- Thank you! it is a new PR!  

Mavs- Jenninator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your funny! But thank you! SF clarified the board press's right on for ya!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning girlie!!  What part of Texas are your parents in?  Workouts look great like always, one day I'll get half way there  !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

Jen,
Next time you bench you can use me for your set with 175 since thats what I weigh. LOL
Great job !  You always impress me no matter what you are doing.


----------



## stencil (Jun 3, 2004)

Good stuff, Jen.  You never fail to impress.  Do you ever rest?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 3, 2004)

Roger that!  Thanks for the clarification on the board presses, SF!


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Jen!

 Did I read that you are *thinking* of competing again!? 

 Your strength is SO impressive. I think after my comps are done for the year I will focus on strength~ right now I am trying to do a "perfect pushup"; my focus is still hypertrophy (before strength) for now.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey there Jenny Muscles!!

How are ya hottie??


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Evening all you fine people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Talked to my parents early from Texas. They just had to rub it in how beautiful it was down there while I freeze my booty off here. They were headed back out to the lakehouse today. no fair. 
Im also reallyyy excited about these videos a guy is sending to me to borrow for a while (and make copies of if I can). Louie Simmons Westside Package set(5 vids) and Westside Barbell Special Strengths edition! right on!!!  

Gary- Thanks but I think it would be just too akward to try to bench press a person. maybe a lil kid but then they'd be all squirmy!  

StaryStar- yessum you read correctomondo babes!  Im not going to get into much more detail about it right now though.  
and thank you for the compliment! what do you mean by a perfect pushup? just the regular kinda ones? 
as for me, I am training for both. size will come along with my strength training as well! 

Cyndi- Hey beautiful!!  Im doing good. wishing for warm weather. I think Ill have to resort to a tanning bed tomorrow  how are you?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Thursday, June 3rd

*GPP - Recovery Sled Dragging*

-Around the Waist Forward Drags
+35lbs X 200m X 1trip
+50lbs X 200m X 4trips

-Front Raise Drags
+35lbs X 200m X 2trips

-Rear Raise Drags
+25lbs X 200m X 2 trips


still fairly sore, but feeling better as the day progress's. Hope tomorrow morning is better before training again.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 3, 2004)

Can you explain the front and rear raise drags, I'm trying to picture it, and its not working.


***Not Like I plan to do them or anything


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

Stand with the sled behind you and a chain in each hand. Raise your arms as if you were doing a front raise with db's in the gym. Step forward, repeat.

 You have to try them to truly appreciate how far she does these. She's like a prototype. They made her in a lab.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

made in a lab?  Im NOT some rat or science experiment! hahaha 

I couldnt agree with you more, one truly can't even attempt to understand their level of difficulty until they try it. I love it, but Im a nutcase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again, heres a link of beneficial info on sled dragging along with pictures of the front raises and rear raises that I was doing today to give you a visual idea: 
http://www.t-mag.com/html/body_146gpp.html


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Do you drag on the street/parking lot?  Or on grass?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

I drag in empty parking lots, meself.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Wouldnt it be better on grass? I mean so you could use cletes, and more weight? Or is that not a problem?(traction)


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey Jen,
Two thumbs up kid!  I continue to be impressed and inspired by your dedication!  Thanks again for the diet info.  I'm not going to be competing as a body builder, so I'm not going to worry about my diet per se, other than to work on getting my tummy to get smaller .

Good luck with tomorrow's workout!

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier, traction isn't really a problem, and they tend to slide across pavement pretty smoothly. And the noise is ungodly irritating. Big inspiration to get done.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

I drag on a dirt road right beside the main road. you use a lot of explosivness, so I really dont think the grass would be best for feet stability/traction, at least for myself. 
and yes it is VERY loud.  

Dan, Im glad that I could help out there! your welcome and thank YOU again for all the support!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

SF- Ok, thanks.

Jen- Traction on grass is MUCH better.  Hence the cletes(sp) I could have spelled that wrong..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2004)

Can you buy these sleds anywhere?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

You can weld rock, build one!  Just remember not to look at the bright light.. or else you might need Lasik again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry Premi, my mom doesn't let me play with hot things!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

Rock you can buy them online at eliteftns. 155$ american though. Im not sure how much mine cost to have made, I could ask my dad. its pretty simple really. I just copied the exact measurments and took gave my dad the picture of it.

Im Offff to lift now!  ta ta


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Morning hot stuff  !! Hope your having a good morning.  I made it out of bed today, but I didn't do the whole tape (it's an hour), only did half (didn't make it out of bed THAT early!!)  Talk to you later gator!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Jen! I'll check that out!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Damn, all this talk about sled dragging really makes me want to try it. Really sounds interesting to be honest. The last time that I dragged a sled was way back in highschool, for football. Seems like forever ago.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 4, 2004)

Damn Jen you are a badass!! Your lifts are soooooo impressive!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

lmao Jen, every post lately youve had some funny new smilie.  Where you gettin em all?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Sled dragging is the ultimate form of cardio. But it has the added benefit of speeding recovery and adding strength as well.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

what a busy morning!  training went great though! 

Andrea- heya chickie! I never heard from ya last nite so I wasnt sure what time to call this morning! and hey 30mins is plenttyyyy in the morning for that tape! ttys babes! 

Mike- seriously, you should consider it. Especially with the way that your training it really helps with my recovery time and Im sure my strength as well! just can't go wrong with it, and its super fun, hard, but fun. makes people think Im even more nuts!  

IT- Hey! how are you??? Thanks! Im no badass!  

Mono- you mean like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehe from my computer! 

SF- you got it! (ultimate along with my sprints!  ) just can't leave that out either!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jen- last night was CAAAAAAAAAAARAZY hectic!!  Didn't end up even getting home until after two and then was up until 3:30 cleaning my house and then got back up at six to do some cardio but I wasn't really into it, super sleepy  .  Call me in a bit if ya get a chance!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

[img2]http://www.click-smilies.de/sammlung0304/liebe/love-smiley-076.gif[/img2]

click-smilies.de, eh?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

You're tired Andrea? You need some TLC?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

I need a cuddle buddy too!

I can't imagine pulling a sled around a parking lot here in Jersey.. people would probably think I'm psycho  Oh wait they already do!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

I sure do SF  !! Are you offering?????


Viv- we'll just have a big cuddle party!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

Friday, June 4th

*DE Sq/DL Day*

-Speed Box Squats (10.5" box) 45RI
95/2
95/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2
115/2

-Speed Deads  45RI
155/1 (60%1RM)
155/1
155/1
155/1
165/1 (65%1RM)
165/1
165/1
(loaded w/25lb plates for +ROM)

-Arched Back Good Mornings
115/10
135/8
135/7
135/7

-BB shrugs
205/10
215/9
215/9
215/7

-Windmills
15X8X4(per side)


Good training session this morning!! Finished off with a few weighted SE situps and called it a day. I was played out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm sore


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Is there a reason for only 1 rep on speed deads?  Why not 2?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Workout looks really really solid Jen, nice work. What are windmills? Also, I really think that you should put your bench/squat/deadlift in your signature. Because I always wonder what your 1RM's are.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2004)

Man, Look at those shrugs !


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

Premier- The reason that singles are employed vs. doing reps on speed deads is that there is no eccentric work being done during the deadlift. You must generate enough force and explosiveness on the concentric part(while the eccentric is more controlled). The CNS is stressed far more during deadlifts than squats and bench. 

Mike- Thanks!  ummm I feel foolish putting 1RM's in my sig. ... Im still a weak ducklin! 
The windmills are KILLER. I underestimated their level of difficulty when I first tried them. They look and sound _easy_ but in all actuality you need to stick to lower reps.. sore for days after!  
here's the link the some of the ab moves that I have been using as per suggested: 
http://www.t-mag.com/articles/205abs.html

Gary- LOL! the shrugs were really probably the "easiest" part of my training today!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 4, 2004)

Great workout, Jen!!  Also, you might want to check out "badass" in Webster's...guess whose pic???


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi Jen ! 

Have a great weekend !  How much longer until you come to the USA ?  Texas is part of the USA isn't it ? LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Evening!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had a super day!! talked some friends into going boating for the afternoon! It was soo nice out compared to what it has been. 68 today! Nice breeze on the water to relax and got a lil tan too!  Came back and BBQ'd steak for the drunken guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 

Mavs- Thanks! hmmm not my pic!  

Gary- Hey thanks, you too! Ill be in the USA again tomorrow nite!  but in Texas at the end of June! cant wait!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

Saturday, June 5th

*GPP- Strength/Recovery Sled Dragging*

-Around the Waist Forward Drags
+35lbs X 100m X 2trips
+70lbs X 100m X 2trips
+95lbs X 100m X 2trips
+120lbs X 10om X 2trips

-Around the Waist Reverse Drags
+95lbs X 100m X 2trips

-Face Pull Drags(recovery)
+35lbs X 200m X 3trips


was VERY sore when I woke up this morning. my back was screaming, obliques were murdered. Felt better after dragging and much stretching.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

*gives jenjen a cyber massage* rub-a-dub dub!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

Damn Jen you're doing sled dragging everytime I check your journal. You must be enjoying it!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Man hun you are a terminator.  I can't believe your workouts you seriously amaze me everytime I look.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

This is prob a stupid question, but how do you measure out 100m?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

Morning! I sense another sunny day out, but I have a TON to do!  

Mike- LOL!! well I only drag 3X week!   the other days I lift. 

Pam- HEy girl!!  terminator?  thanks girl.. I think! lol 

Rock- I take a metre stick and pylons and measure the distance out  Im very anal about those sort of things. heh


okie, off to train shortly!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

Just wanted to let ya'll know that I'll also be away for 4days this week. Monday-Thursday night. Leaving later this evening to drive to Bangor to pick my parents up at the airport at 11pm(hoping they dont get delays in their flight as they did on the way down)!  then it's a 4.5hour drive back. I have to be up tomorrow morning no later than 6am.   I'll be working at an Outdoors Science camp for the week. 4 days this week. Then I go back in on sunday night for another 9-10day stretch! holy smokes!! It should be fun though. And I can still train, the man that runs the camps(one of my dad's good friends) is letting me drive out to the nearest town in the evenings to train  I was told that the other male councellor is into bodybuilding so I might have a partner in the gym for that time.. LOL 

here's some links to pics of where Ill be: 
http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/Andes/1194/mountcarleton.html


I'll be sure to log all my training sessions as normal and then log them back in my journal when I return!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

Sunday, June 6th

*DE Bench Day*

-Speed Bench  45RI
65/5 (warmup)
90/3 (55%1RM)
90/3
90/3
90/3
90/3
90/3
90/3
90/3

-JM Press
85/9
85/9
90/7
90/6

-Yates BB Rows
165/10
165/9
175/7
175/7 (lil momentum on those last 2sets)

-Push Press
85/10
95/8
95/7
105/5

-Cambered Bar Curls
75/10
80/8
80/8

-Decline Situps
40X12X2
50X10X2

Great training session this morning. Full of energy, felt good on all my lifts. My back was still fairly sore this morning from Friday's training so the yates rows somewhat hurt.  wasn't planned to do abs either, but I threw them in for my sake.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn good lifts Jen!!  Impressive as always!! Keep it up!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

JenJen we will miss you! hopefully that guy turns out to be a cool training partner!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Have fun Jen that place looks gorgeous!! Maybe the guy will be cute too you might train with


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

The place really does look beautiful, wow. Definitely a place I am sure that you're going to enjoy. It's nice that you're still going to be able to train! I wonder who will be able to lift more, you or the guy?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Ive been packing all afternoon. tried to laydown for a nap before I leave for Bangor but it just wasn't happening. 
and I dont care if that d00d is cute or not! all I care about is the gym. Im lifting MY way and he better not get in my way!!   (bad experience from past potential trianing partners) 

OH and THAT place... is 20mins from where I live right now.. so you can just imagine what the scenary where I live. boonies!!  but it is very nice, I like the ocean better though


----------



## Monolith (Jun 6, 2004)

Have fun, Jen... sounds like an awesome job.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have fun sweetie!!  Hope your training partner is hot  !!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Are you back yet?????????????????


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

I knew u saw me post u lil spy!!  

I AM HOME!!  
got home last nite. 
WHAT a week!!  I hiked over 8miles each day. got 2 training sessions  in as planned. Although they are on paper back in my cabin. Oh and the cabin was SO nice. Big one all to myself, fireplace too!  Weather was nice except for one thunderstorm that rolled in one night. The kids... well..... they were... interesting. All boys 15-18 this past week. WIld bunch. lol 
Im home for the weekend and then back in camps on MOnday morning early!  
Oh and the d00d that said he was a bodybuilder.... turned out to be a lanky basketball type. didnt even train. He was too "tired" after the long days. LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Some bodybuilder! WB JenJen!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

18, well that's legal!! Any of them hot????????????????  

8 miles a day- I bet your legs look even better now (as if that was possible!!!)  Sounds like an awesome job though!!  Did you have to cook for all them kids?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I knew u saw me post u lil spy!!


But you still love me!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

Viv- I know eh! I thought it was the wrong person. LOL  

Andrea- HAHAH they were lil kids.  well acted like it. and no, not good looking at all. brats. but funny kids. and yah had to cook for those grubs. First time ever in the wilderness for some of them...  interesting crew. lol 
LOL and hush bout my leggies!  they are all bug biten and scratched!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Did you have a kitchen?  If I had to cook, we would have eaten smores at every meal


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

yah yah had a kitchen. a nice one!!!  

smores were for the campfire!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Did you put peanut butter on your smores????????


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did you put peanut butter on your smores????????


 
peanut butter.....and smores.......make it stop.....make it stop


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Weather was nice except for one thunderstorm that rolled in one night.


Welcome back.

Maybe its me, but do thunderstorms make you horny?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Jenjen..glad you made it back ok!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

No PB on the smores Andrea but thats not a bad idea!  

Pattypoo- sowwyyyyy 






Jake-ummmm maybe  ..................thanks for puttin me now in a icky manless mood!  

Jodie- superwoman! Hey! thanks!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

So I have decided there is no Jen love for SF.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Welcome back!!  We missed you!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 12, 2004)

MORNING!!!  Have a super day ahead. A bunch of friends and I are going to watch the town's Prom later this afternoon (my ex asked me to take pics for him)  Then off to prom party later tonite. My friend that was on an exchange to Australia for a year was home last nite so were taking him out to supper and whatnot today too. The sun's shining and its warm.  
on a side note: I hate the damned scale. its going in the wrong direction!  I think all the hiking this week is to blame. 136 this morning. grrr grrr grrrrr.. not cool. down 4lbs? absurd!!! 

SF- hunh?  

Mavs- Thanks!!  I missed yall too!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 12, 2004)

Friday, June 11th

*ME Bench Day*

-Close-Grip Incl. Bench
85/3
95/3
105/3
115/3
125/1
135/1
145/miss

-JM Press
85/10
95/8
95/7

-T Bar Rows
135/10
135/10
145/9
145/8

-Seated DB Cleans
30/10
30/10
35/8
35/7

-DB Hammer Curls
35/8
35/8


Then did a few sets of pulldown abs until the woman working at the gym annoyed me with her broom and sweeping right in front of me  and since she was already in a cleaning mood I left my equip laying around for her to pick up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o! Good job on the CG Incline. What are Pulldown abs? Same as Rope crunches? How do you like JM Presses?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  if was a decent workout. although I was the ONLY one there, aside from the fat lady working there. 
the pulldown abs are a bit different than rope crunches, you dont kneel down, you do them standing rather.
I love the JM presses!!  they totally beat my triceps!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

I'll have to try them then. They just look awkward. Maybe I'll throw out french press and do them instead this week


----------



## Monolith (Jun 12, 2004)

You were the only one in the gym?  How do you do all the singles without getting yourself trapped under the bar?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I'm glad you made it back safe!! 

That place looks so Beautiful!!! 
Missed ya


----------



## atherjen (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey gang! *WOW* did I ever have a super FUN time yestarday and all night!  it was absolutly insanly fun. Watching prom, then partying at a friends place for a while then off to prom party until 5:30am!  One of the best parties I have been to in my life.  on top of all the fun we had, my ex and I had a heart-to-heart long talk last nite.  beyond expected......
I also got my weight back to 139 this morning. holding a wee bit of water from yestardays food from 2pm on.... let see... 
potato salad
hot sausage on a bun
hamburger helper
1.5 pb/banana sandwich
corn pops
brownie
1/2 whoopie pie
cheesies
2slices pizza
2 hamburgers
pretzels
and ........1/2bottle of Sirmonff raspberry vodka w/wildberry punch and 1/4bottle Sour Puss. 
  

food-good. 
felt tight and lean this morning. LOL


Rock- defintly give them a try. Akward at first but you might like them. 

Mono- well there was that fat lady working there. not like she would have been much help though. umm dont tell anyone this, but all I do is "roll" the bar down my body when it doesnt go back up without a spotter. thank goodness it was only light weights with CG. otherwise no, I wouldnt have been lifting singles on wide w/ no spotter.

Stace- Thanks!! Missed you all too!! Im back in early tomorrow morning though...sighh


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

Damn, you can really pack it in! 

Sounds like you had a good time... so are you and the ex getting back together?  SF is gonna be mad.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 14, 2004)

Great to see you got a chance to relax and kick it a bit, Jen!  If anybody deserves it, it's you!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey there Jenny Muscles!

So.... what is the scoop with the X?????   

Glad you had such a great time hun!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

So that explains where you were when I tried to call! Glad you had a good time.   I love the flavored vodka.  Next time your drinking mix together 2 airplane bottles Rasberry vodka, 2 airplane bottles orange vodka, 2 airplane bottles watermelon puckers and a just a little bit of rasberry flavored water.  That's it- and enjoy, it's really good, but it gets you drunk pretty fast so don't chug it.  Taste kinda like kool-aid.  I had a bad experience with Southern Comfort Saturday night so I doubt I'll be drinking for awhile.  So, what's going on with the X????????  Inquiring minds want to know    Gimme a jingle when you get back from camping! Hope your having fun


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Dang that is a lot of food!! Sounds Yummy though!

Yes--Do Tell about the Ex!

have fun camping!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey gang!  Just back for the night. This weeks crew of kids are out in the morning and then a new bunch coming in Friday morning, but Im back up at the camps tomorrow night!  Im going INSANE!!!!!!!!!  I dont want to be there anymore. sighhhh 
the kids this week were nuts. two new girls pranced around the camps like it was some runway, all dressed in fancy short skirts and icky makeup.  
again, a week of long hikes and long days. got 2 training sessions in again.....havent slept at night.. Im pooped and played out. 

Mono- LOL!!! to be quite honest I took it easy on all the food, wasnt even near full! 

Mavs-Thank you! 

Andrea- Hey hun!! boy o boy have I missed talking to ya!! this middle of the nowhere crap is driving me bonkers! 
those drinks sound yum, but whats an airplane?  ewwwie on the Southern Comfort!! 
If I get a chance tomorrow I will try to call you at work before I leave. 

Stace- Thanks girl! fun isnt the word for this weeks work though! 

Ok Ok.. about this Ex thing you all asked about.. well.. ummm are we getting back together? maybe  

Miss you all and hope everyone is well!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Why did you seperate in the first place? Sorry, but I dont understand why someone would go back with their X.. except out of convenience. Sorry if im nosy [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1104/dunno.gif[/img2]

Ohn and hello Jen!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> two new girls pranced around the camps like it was some runway, all dressed in fancy short skirts and icky makeup.


Were their names Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie by chance??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Jen!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Were their names Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie by chance??


Wohoo !!!  where's this camp ?  

Hi Jen !     I've been wondering where you were , now i know .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!! Airplane bottles are little bitty bottles of liquor that have about a shot or two (depending on the shot glass you use) in them.  They're pretty cheap and I always buy them because I never know what kind of liquor I like and it keeps me from drinking too much.  I can't have a whole fifth because my dumb ass will try to drink it and then I'll be a  little girl!!!  

I miss talking to you- you need a cell phone!!!!!!!!!  Tell them if their gonna leave you out in the boondox with a bunch of curtain climbers they need to give you a phone  !! 

So, there's a spark with the X still huh??????????  Good Luck, you better call me though- I need details!!!!!!!  

Luv Ya Girlie- Be Careful and have fun!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!!  Sowwy your not having as much fun this week!!! I would be ready to come home to if I were you!! 
Ohhh---good luck with the Ex  Everyone deserves a second chance!  

Take care honey!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why did you seperate in the first place? Sorry, but I dont understand why someone would go back with their X.. except out of convenience. Sorry if im nosy [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1104/dunno.gif[/img2]
> 
> Ohn and hello Jen!


I was being an ass, and not to mention a hypocrite.

I apologize.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 21, 2004)

Great work on the close grip incline Jen, very impressive. And whats this I hear about the X? Well if my heart didnt just explode in my chest then I dont know what did, sigh.... Oh well, I should give my X a call haha.   

Hope those little rascals at camp shape up, you know a choke slam goes a long way... haha j/k good luck with em.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree Griff. I heard the news and my little fragile heart just gave up.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Jen Jen! 
Wow, I've missed a bunch! On camp? What are you doing there? I hope you're having fun  Good luck with the ex, whatever you do decide to do  I've had bad experiences getting back with exes, but I bet there are some that work 
I miss ya


----------



## atherjen (Jun 22, 2004)

*HOME!!!*  and DONE work!! 3 weeks of that is insane! I dont want to go out camping in the middle of no mans land like that for a long time again!!! 
This past week thurs-tues, was an interesting bunch. The kids were from Bangor, a rehab home (Griff you might be familiar with it). Anyways lets just say that it has been a long long week. 
Workouts have been good, weather bad, yet still hiked and climbed mountains. I feel beat. SOO much to do tomorrow. errands errands errands, laundry and visiting friends before I leave on thursday morning for Bangor. spending the night there, shopping and such.. and then I guess on Friday morning my flight for Texas goes out at 5:30am.  Mom went ahead on booked tickets when I was away. so much for asking me... shesh. will be gone again for 10 days. But not to worry my sister has the internet and Ill pop on from time to time. 

Have missed you all.  

Premier- please, dont apologise. Questions are questions and I dont mind asking anything. Why did we seperate? because he was accepted into a Prep school for hockey in Lake Placid NY... the plan was for him to go.. and that left it far to difficult for us to keep our relationship so we seperated at early summer knowing it would be too hard to stay together longer. He was supposed to leave in September but when school began again there he was. He decided against going... He'd assumed that I hadnt forgave him for deciding to go, and was seeing another girl. Throughout that year we started to talk a bit again, as friends moreso. That was last year. My graduating year. It was that past weekend that we finally opened up to one another how we truly felt. As for getting back togther right now... Im not so sure. So much depends on it... .. we shall see. 

IT/Gary- Hey! the camps are in Mt.Carleton, NB. Highest mountain range in the Maritimes(eastern Canada). 

Andrea- heya sweetie! gosh missed ya too!!!! I'll try to hard to call ya tomorrow k!!  
darn I wish I had a cell..... my little brother even has one! Im behind time! lol!! 

Stace- Thanks girl!! I am SO glad to be home! thanks for thinking of me! 

Griff-  you are SILLY!!!! 
I wouldnt hurt them kids. actaully the ones this week frightened me. They were from Bangor rehab house. Atrium House ring a name?

SF- cra-ZIE!!! 

Jenny- Heya chickie!!! How have you been?? gosh I feel like I have missed a ton being away this month! Missed you all!! 
at the camp I was a councellor. It was an experience for sure! 
thanks for the luck too!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL, you werent afraid of some little kids, were you?  Just offer to arm wrestle some of em, and after you beat em, they wont look so tough.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not crazy.


 Well, I'm mostly not.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jen!!  I'm so glad your back girl!      Well you survived the wilderness experience- I'm so proud!!   LOL! Call me today if you get a chance-K!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2004)

> ummm are we getting back together? maybe


Hmmm.. maybe it's just the time of year, lol. I started talking to my ex-girlfriend of 3 years just a few days and we really clicked all over again.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 23, 2004)

Evening!  What a long day, but good one at that. got SO much done. Spent the afternoon with the ex, even trained together again which was totally awesome. ALL packed for Texas now!   We leave in the morning for Bangor, a day shopping and then early flight Friday. SOOOOO excited!!! (minus the thought of snakes and spiders..lol). 

Monolith- LOL funny u mention arm wrestling, the boys the first week tryed to get me to arm wrestle with them.. haha not my thing. 

SF- it's okay, we're all a lil crazy. some moreso than others though! hehe

Andrea- THanks hun!!  its good to be back!!! But off again tomorrow, busy busy busy. 

Mike- weird! thats awesome though, if things are meant to be then I truly believe that things will work out.. your case and mine.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice to see you back-even if its just for a little while!!!

Have a great time in Texas! Enjoy the 'hot' weather!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks JIll!!!!  I cant wait!!! its been p00pie weather here! hows out west?  

btw, beautiful avi!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 23, 2004)

Wednesday, June 23rd

-trained with my ex today ... wasn't really a specific westside training session  didnt record lifts, but Ill work from memory. ummm back/bi day I guess! 

-Rom. Deads
135/5
185/5
205/3
225/1
255/1
265/1
275/miss

-Yates BB rows
135/10
155/10
165/8
165/7

-Chin-ups
bw/13
bw/12
bw/10

-Hyperext.
35/10
45/9
45/8

-Hammer Curls
35/8
35/8
35/7

-Windmills
15/6 X4 (per side)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you stronger than your X? I want to see a pic, as to know what someone needs to look like to snag a girl like you 

Have a safe, fun trip in Texas!


----------



## stencil (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay!  Jen does Yates rows too!  I love them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay I'm finally all caught up.. you've been so busy dear! About the ex, sounds like good grounds for a reunion, but just be careful.. I don't wanna see any broken heart emoticons!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey ya'll!!  I made it safely to *TEXAS*  We had a slight hold up in Cinncinati on the way down but other then that it was great. The HEAT was so overwhelming when we hit Austin!!  I couldnt get over it!! I am mighty dark right now, looking like a Mexican almost! Havent burnt though. 
We spent the entire weekend out at the familys Lakehouse, boating, waterskiiing, sea-dooing, tanning and just having a blast. Yestarday was 98-100. hot hot hot. 
Been eating lots of spicy hot mexican and texan foods... my poor tastebuds!  
My sister and her husband are working this week, til thursday, so my brother and I have the days to ourselves, explore, etc. 
Friday we head to the Lakehouse again for the long weekend with more family and friends to celebrate the 4th. going to be wild!!! Cant wait, dont want to leave.. but still have a week, 10 days goes by too fast. 
Have got a couple workouts in this past weekend at the closest town that was 10mins from the Lake. Nothing westside, just fullbody workouts. 

Ill try to get on more this week, when my sister is at work. Hope ya'll are well!!  (I think Im starting to talk texan!!). hah

Premier- LOL no way am I stronger than my ex. He's pretty strong himself, so workouts with him push me. And a pic of him.. Ill see if I can dig some up when I get home.. my moms got them somewhere, I didnt want to take them with me when I was in Halifax. lol 

stencil- me too, yates rows are awesome! 

Viv- Heya girlie! thanks for dropping in. I have been so busy as of late to keep up with everyone else  When I get home and settled back in things will get better. HOw have you been?? Hope everything is going great! 
ANd thanks for the concern hun, Ill def be on my toes as not to let my heart get broken again, far too painful to allow that to happen all over again with him.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Jen!  I'm so glad your having fun sweetie!! Find ya any sexy cowboys yet  ??  So your talking like a hillbilly now     I gotta here that!! Call me hun if ya get a chance!! Have tons of fun, oh- and don't do anything I wouldn't do !!     !! Luv Ya Girlie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

" ya'll "   was originated in cali....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jen!  I'm so glad your having fun sweetie!! Find ya any sexy cowboys yet  ?? So your talking like a hillbilly now   I gotta here that!! Call me hun if ya get a chance!! Have tons of fun, oh- and don't do anything I wouldn't do !!     !! Luv Ya Girlie!


 
  Just because we live in tex. doesnt mean we are hillbilly's


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Sounds fun, Jen!

 Straight from the frozen tundras of Canada to the parched deserts of Texas, eh?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 28, 2004)

Welcome to Tejas, Jen!!  You should come back in August...it's still "cool" outside in June!  hehe


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Just because we live in tex. doesnt mean we are hillbilly's


It was a joke.  I'm not calling you a hillbilly- I get called a Hillbilly by all my friends who live up north (I'm in N.C.)  She knew what I was talking about!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 29, 2004)

Texas food?  OMG its the best.  Food from up north is way to blan.  No flavor or kick to it!

Glad your enjoying yourself while here!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning gang! I swear they make the coffee here blacker than Ive ever seen!! I had to drown so much milk in it.  

"cool" eh? I think not!!  I havent experienced this sort of heat in all my life. 

and none of you texans are hillbilly's!! thats what I AM from up North. hah

Jodie, the food is sooooooo YUMM!! talk about flavour kicks for sure! my sis said the same thing about our food(bland). 

I thought about getting up this morning and going to run bleachers that are near to here... but its already soooo sticky out!!!  and have to watch the lil ones today.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 29, 2004)

Girl,

Do not whine to me about heat.  Here in Az, it is hotter than hell!  People have moved to hell FROM here because its cooler there .  I hope all is well with you.

-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 29, 2004)

Haha. Arizona is where the devil bought his summer house.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Morning gang! I swear they make the coffee here blacker than Ive ever seen!! I had to drown so much milk in it.
> 
> "cool" eh? I think not!!  I havent experienced this sort of heat in all my life.
> 
> ...


if you say so...hillbilly


----------



## Niko1111 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Jen 

I am so impress with Your body, figure and beauty. I am new at this forum, so I don't want so much to distrub You.  Reading this topic I notice that Your max in bench poress was 165 lbs, and You can perform incline dumbell press with 45s. What is Your best result in military press, how much You can do dips and chins? How much You ran on 100m and 200m? Will be possible to see pics of Your gym moments in Your wonderfull galery? 

If I undestand good You only want be on bodybuilding competitions, but You want to improve Your strength moments? 

Sorry once again for stuppid question, I hope You will have time to answer on them. 

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

> I thought about getting up this morning and going to run bleachers that are near to here... but its already soooo sticky out!!!  and have to watch the lil ones today.


running bleachers is awsome.  I want to get a weighted vest and run stairs.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Niko1111 said:
			
		

> Hi Jen
> 
> I am so impress with Your body, figure and beauty. I am new at this forum, so I don't want so much to distrub You. Reading this topic I notice that Your max in bench poress was 165 lbs, and You can perform incline dumbell press with 45s. What is Your best result in military press, how much You can do dips and chins? How much You ran on 100m and 200m? Will be possible to see pics of Your gym moments in Your wonderfull galery?
> 
> ...


 
 lmao

 Jen, i think its time for you to start a fan club.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 30, 2004)

MORNING!  I see the sun today, it was spp yucky rainy here yestarday. talk about a bad hair day! my sisters husband left us the Jeep today while he's at work so we can cruise around a bit. lol maybe Ill go back to DQ  

Dan- that's insane! my body sure is not used to all this heat. Sunday I felt a lil light headed from the sun all day. 

SF- who's the devil?

myCAT- thats more like it! 

Niko- Hello  Wow, gosh, thanks for the super nice comments. Very kind of you. 
ok one question at a time. for military press the best that I have done is 40's. (db's)
dips and chins I pretty much just stick to bodyweight. both begin at around 12-14 reps first set.
I dont think that I understand what you mean by "how much can I run on 100m and 200m". do you mean the time of the sprints? 
pictures of me in the gym? ohh goodness. someday maybe!  
as for the BB comps, at the time that was simply an idea that had crossed my mind. At the current moment I dont see myself actually doing so. Im like the wind, I change my mind so often. In terms of strength, yes indeed I would love to see improvment in that area. 
Thanks again, and not to worry about the questions, ask away anytime! and btw, Welcome to IM!  

Pattypoo- OOooo a weighted vest would totally kick some ass running bleachers!!  

Mono- ummmm no  thats silly!


----------



## Niko1111 (Jul 1, 2004)

Jen I am very proud what You found time to answer me on my questions so fast. 

Sorry for my bad english, You undestood question about sprints well, I think correct question can be: "How fast You can run 100 and 200 meters" (maybe it is also wrong)?

In Your trenning journal I found exercises like: JM press? What is this? Which kind of squats and press are: Speed box squat and speed bench?

Why You perform only between 1-3 reps in most of exercises?

And last question: I saw one the picture of "Recovery sled dragging, but will You please explain (I don't understand) differention between front and rear raise dragging? Why do You do this: To improve Your strength or improve Your sprint moment? 

I hope You will find time to answer me on this (maybe) stuppid question (Maybe You have answered on them in Your ex posts ...) ...

Once again thanks for Your last post, 

Greetings beutifull girl ...


----------



## atherjen (Jul 1, 2004)

*HAPPY CANADA DAY*  going out all ya Canadians. Im missing this years celebrations, but  having a big Independance Day celebre. Weve got so many fireworks for this weekend. and the Lakehouse is FULL. We're leaving later tonite to go out there for the weekend. Not sure if I will write again before we head home Monday or not. This week is going far too fast!  
Its SO beautiful out today!!! I went and ran bleachers early on, it was already hot out though, 80;s, but I sweat through it. 
My sisters Mom is taking us and the kiddies to go get Cowboy hats today!  

Hope yall have a super fun weekend!! 


Niko- you are very welcome.  I can only try my best to answer what I can. 
lets see... 
I dont time my sprints, havent in years and my memory is blurry as to what the time was back in high school. My coach was the one timing them. I rather just go ALL OUT on them and that suffices enough for their purpose for myself.

I do speed box squats and bench w/ my westside training. the reps are kept low to improve strength. 
I wish I had my pc at home, I have so many sites saved that have tons of info on it for you.... SF, could you help?

heres some info on the dragging that I am doing:
http://www.ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/training/WSBGpp.html

Hope that all helped a Lil.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 1, 2004)

We're women, we're allowed to change our minds up to 5 times a day.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 1, 2004)

Congratulations on everything you've accomplished thus far!  Your arms are bigger than mine!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

> heres some info on the dragging that I am doing:
> http://www.ontariostrongman.ca/Reso...ing/WSBGpp.html


I love doing sled drags!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks like your doing great Jen! And BTW, I think it's great that your so helpful in your journal and answering everyones questions so diligently. Says alot about your character


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

*HERE I AM!!! *  Made it back home safe and sound from Texas. HATED to leave!!!!!  I had one of the best times of my life. Just so much fun!!! The weather was HOT all weekend at the family Lakehouse. Seen the biggest fireworks ever saturday night. Spent the weekend water skiing, seadooin, boating, swimming and soakin up the sun. 
Saying goodbye again to my sister and family was hard.  My poor neice cryed more than me.. Will be back down again soon. Was offered a place to live if I choose to go to school there perhaps. Ideas. We'll see.  

Workouts happened but nothing structured (ala Westside, etc). That seems to happen once summer hits, as I get very busy and occupied with other priorities in life. Doesnt bother me though.  

Hope yall are having a great summer thus far... Missed you all.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

HI Jen, long time no see.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

I  Jen.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow, great to see that you're back Jen! We have some catching up to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

Gooooood Evening!  Today was good. Dragged sled this evening followed by swimming(vigourous) for 25mins. Felt good, warm day(75-not near as nice as Texas though...). Did I mentioned Im as dark as a Mexican?  

Pattypoo- HEya!  its good to be back around more, missed yall!! how are you?! 

SF-  LOL

Mike- Thanks! It seems like its been a while, even though its really only been a month that Ive been out n about. Well have to talk soon to catch up eh! 

YM- THank you!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

> Pattypoo- HEya!  its good to be back around more, missed yall!! how are you?!


I'm okay. Better now that my competition is over and I can eat again...lol.  Just started training again after a week of so trying to get back to normal, ya know?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! I'm glad you had such a good time  !! I've missed talking with you!! I want to see lots and lots of pictures!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 8, 2004)

YAY Welcome back! If you move down there you can hang out w stacey and jodie!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 8, 2004)

Today was so hectic!! So much to do!!  

Todays workout was a full body circuit.  followed by 15mins of cycling(wanted to read a new magazine I spoted)
what is becoming of me?  

About 25 of my friends and others are planning a overnight canoe trip for saturday night. Its still up in the air, as its supposed to rain.. .. last year we got poured on! Im hoping it clears off, always have a blast. 
On another note... update on the ex issue- I dont think that I personally want to make more beyond friendship anymore. For the best I feel. so that's that. 

Patrick- food is good eh! Glad to hear your back in the groove of things, the break was deserved after the comp though..great work! 

Andrea- heya hun!!! did u get my email this morning? Ill try ang get a few pics up. 

Viv- Thanks!! howve u been? I need to catch up with everyone! 
that would be cool to even meet them!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 8, 2004)

Canoe to California!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> update on the ex issue- I dont think that I personally want to make more beyond friendship anymore. For the best I feel. so that's that.



I think i just heard a collective sigh of relief from the several dozen guys on IM.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 9, 2004)

Today was rainy and I feel a darn cold coming on, its already flaring, I thought it was my allergies but now Im getting a sore throat.. bring on the Buckles!  

Training today was lower body and abs(core pilates movements). My strength is down a bit I have noticed... but my inconsistant eating while away for work and vacation are to blame, as weight is down quite a bit. Oddly enough, Im quite comfortable with my current condition.. even with the slight muscle loss. I think I am becoming more a girl!  

Our canoe trip is still on for tomorrow. We were going to cancel out because of the rain, but changed our minds. rain or shine.  Unsure if we will stay overnight though. 

SF- ummm there isnt a river that goes from here to Cali.  

Mono-  sillyness!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

My first time posting here, but I was checking out your pics atherjen, and I gotta say I was IMPRESSED with your abs.  Nice back development and quads too. Whatever your doing, your doing well. Keep it up. 

Remember,  Strong Mentality is 110 percent of the workout!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 9, 2004)

Jen!!! Yep, I decided to stop lurking and save my first post for you!!Im so glad your trip went well, and I love the pic of you and your nephew. I cant wait for you to get some new ones up! this site seems more and more great everytime I visit!
-lg

ps.. I was told my shoulders looked ripped this past weekend. haha that was a first!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Jen !  

glad you are back, canoeing with a cold . HMMMM .  have fun !


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Jen, are you going to be starting back up with Westside or doing a different program? Don't you have a competition this fall?


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Jen!  Love your new avi.  Very cute.  Is that a fam member from TX with you?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree, wonderful avi Jen.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 10, 2004)

ohhh goodness I feel p00piee today!! darn head cold!  and its rained here all afternoon. Canoe trip was cancelled due to weather.  Hopefully we can re schedule it for sometime soon again. 
I also have a new cousin today!! Mariah Michelle!  

Today was rest from weights, but I got up early this morning and went for a 45min bike ride... didnt mean to go so long.. I was mighty hungry when I got home (was first thing in the morning). 

camaro- Hey!!  Thanks for stopping in my journal and checking up on me. I appreciate the kind words and support greatly!  

Lakergirl- Hey girl!! Good to see you here, defintly stick around, so much help here. How have you been? 
I will try to get some pics up from Texas trip, other than that its all I have right now. OH and in my avatar, thats me and me NEICE!  shes soo much like me! lets hope in good ways, haha. 

Gary- thanks! how have you been? 
ughh canoeing in the cold wasnt appealing, kinda glad it got held off a lil! 

Mike- to be quite honest right now I am not really following any program or specific routine, Id like to get back into Westside once things calm back down and Im not quite so busy. and as for the competition.. it was simply an idea. and right now, my desire to do so is slim. LOL I am such a female eh.  

Var- Thanks! That would be my neice and I.. yes from Texas, that was taken at the airport before I left. 

Pattypoo- Thank you!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 11, 2004)

Good day!  I feel much better today, although I rarely slept much last nite... just thankful the cold has eased up a bit. Thats what I get for changing from one weather extreme to another.  

Todays workouts: 

-Cardio: 25mins intervals on bike. 

-Weights: (trained w/ a friend who wants to get her butt in shape... so this is what we did).. lots of supersets, barely if any rest at all throughout the whole workout, except to stop for water. 

A1) ATF Squats 
A2) Chin-ups (as many til failure) 

B1) SLDL 
B2) bentover BB rows

C1) Incline dumbell press
C2) db Military press

D1) Alt. db curls
D2) lying Skull Crushers

E1) plank holds 
E2) reverse crunches

everything was approx 8-10 reps w/ 3 sets each. Abs were done until burnig failure!  
sweat like a pig!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

tough wokrout after bike spints!!  OUCH!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 11, 2004)

bike sprints were first thing this morning Pattypoo. Had a meal in me before training!  I would have droped dead lifting after cardio(never ever...  )


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn. You're beautiful.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Damn. You're beautiful.



someone help this blind man!


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

I must be blind too then!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

Another warm day to get more sun and maintain my mexican tan   Found out that I didnt get my name drawn for the annual Moose draw for this hunting season  I have such poor luck!! But I applied for the Doe draw today when I purchased my deer lisence for this fall. Ill keep my toes crossed. 

Todays training: 

Weights: REST
(not surprising, but very sore after yestardays full body workout)

Cardio: 
-40min bike ride (fast paced) 
-Kayaking race (with my brother). 1hr 15mins... I won


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

You hunt, too!    You're awesome!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 12, 2004)

Ive been hunting since I was a wee lil girl.. got my lisence when I was 14. Only girl in my firearm/hunting course  Its just in my blood. 

thanks for the nice comment too


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

Good for you!    I've been hunting, fishing, hiking, etc...since I was a little kid.  You're a rarity for sure.  I dont know any women who can even bare the idea of me hunting...let alone doing it themselves.  Very cool!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Ive been hunting since I was a wee lil girl.. got my lisence when I was 14. Only girl in my firearm/hunting course  Its just in my blood.
> 
> thanks for the nice comment too



I propose a contest...  I bet I kill more this year than you.  
Elk lisence
Deer lisence

Lets hope you draw out for doe, so it you have a chance


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

I know I couldnt compete with u two.  Rhode Island sucks for hunting.  I have to go to NY, PA, or ME for decent hunting.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

All these boys lovin you in your journal   how cute. Glad you had a great time in texas, when are you gonna post some pics??? Any _real good_ cheat food you wanna tell me about?? 

Its been raining soooo much here, malls, homes, and highways are all flooding! (some major disasters actually) The weather pretty much sucks. I wish I was tanning outside like you, lucky girl.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Jen is a creation of some real life _Weird Science_ experiment...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jen Jen  I'm with Jill, I want some pics of your texan adventure 
Kayaking race, that sounds like so much fun, I love kayaking!  Though about the hunting, I just can't agree with you, I could never shoot an animal like that, I would bawl my eyes out 

Have a great day sweetie


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

If I had any kinda shot, I'd become a canucklehead just to be near Jen.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Morning! I have been busy cleaning the house all morning..  going to train soon. Barely slept much last nite  but at least I feel energized this morning. Training with the same friend again today. 

Var- thats very cool! rare? I dont think soo.. just not looking around the right places.. there are a ton more woman into that sort of thing Im certain. 

Jake- ok, your on!  although I dont know what this fall will bring in terms of my hunting time, but Ill make enough for it.. although Ill only have my deer lisence(along that with varmits and ruffled grouse). Elk would be fun but we dont have those around here. 

Jillybean- my goodness Im sorry to hear of all the flooding!! at least it not wild fires and drought this year!! the weather is SO weird here this year. its wet here alot, too much rain. the next 10 days are calling for thunderstorms and rain!  
Ill try and get some pics posted today sometime.. we took a ton, not alot with me in them though, since I was pretty much the photographer! 
hmmm good cheat foods.. lets see.. BlueBell mexican vanilla ice cream(yummmmmmieeeee), lots of homemade burritos, brisket, too much whip cream, cake, burgers..  oddly enough though my weight is really down and I feel leaner than ever.  

Mono- LOL!!!! Im not WEIRD!!!!! ok.. maybe a lil!!! but I came from where yall did.. the birds and the bees. lol 

Jenny- Hey girl!! Thanks! kayaking is super fun. Ive been at it since I was a lil girl, another one of my addictions. lol 
you have a great day too!! Ill get some pics up!

SF- canucklehead?!?!?! LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

this is for you Jilly..... 

had this fudge pie with ALL the fixin's(homemade ice cream, whip cream, choc syrup, pecans) at the BlueBonnet Cafe....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 13, 2004)

Morning Girl!! Love the avatar- you look gorgeous and that little girl is adorable!!!      So, we need to chat soon- plan your trip and stuff!!! 

That sundae looks yummy!!     Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

Heya babes!!  hope you checked your mail today. 
that pie was yummy!! at least I ate chicken and a salad before it!  
thank you for the comments, you always wayyyy too nice you sillygirl!! 
my neice is the gorgeous one, shes going to be a heartbreaker when she grows up. 
here's a pic of her at a wedding last month, she was the flower girl.  (she doesnt look as boyish as in my avi)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

I still say:

Damn. You're beautiful.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

okie.. need to get back into posting workouts and diet better than this past hectic month. 

Tuesday, July 13th

Cardio: none

Weights: 
(trained with friend again, need to carry journal with me more often to record weights..) reps were between 6 and 10, depending

Back/Shoulders/Hams
-rom.deads (4sets)
-yates BB rows (4sets)
-close grip pulldowns (3 sets) 
-bb upright rows (4sets)
-bent over lat raise (4 sets)
-ham press (4 sets)

Diet: 
meal 1: 1/2c.oats - 4 strawberries - 6 egg whites - 1/2 yolk - coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake - med. sweet potato 
meal 3- 1 can tuna - 5 fish oil - veges - 1tsp.olive oil - sf jello 
meal 4- grilled chicken - veges - 1tsp.coconut oil - strawberries w/whip cream
meal 5- chicken - veges - 5 fish oil - 2tsp. peanut butter- handful Total Protein cereal

*to note: when I say 'veges' expect a pile of them! Im not weighing my meats or potatoes anymore either... I can pretty much eyeball things and I dont want to get real picky about it if I dont have too


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> need to carry journal with me more often to record weights


 damn straight you do! 

 How else are we gonna 'ooh' and 'ahh' at your uber weights?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> damn straight you do!
> 
> How else are we gonna 'ooh' and 'ahh' at your uber weights?



 hardly.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *to note: when I say 'veges' expect a pile of them!



LOL!! Me and you both!! We're so much alike!!


Love the flower girl picture, she looks like a porcelain doll!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Though about the hunting, I just can't agree with you, I could never shoot an animal like that, I would bawl my eyes out




Now I feel bad..


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont feel bad at all.    And my first question to anyone who gives me shit about hunting has always been, "do u eat meat"?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

Andrea- I know eh! I could never just eat 1cup of veggies. lol  Were weridos! 

Jake- ohhh we all have our own opinons and views on things, no feeling bad! 

Var- Im in agreement!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

Wednesday, July 14th 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: chest/tri's/abs
(sorry again no journal with me  )
-Board Press(4 sets)
-Incl db Press (3 sets)
-Incl db Flys (4 sets) 
-Floor Skull Crushers(4 sets)
-Tate Press (4 sets) 
-Reverse Crunches (4 sets)
-Windmills (3 sets per side)

*Diet*
meal 1- 1/2c oats- 6 egg whites- 4 strawberries- coffee w/cream
meal 2- 1 can tuna- 1tsp.olive oil- veges- sf jello
meal 3- protein shake- strawberries- 5 fishoil- celery- 2tsp.pb
meal 4- BBQ steak- baby red potatoes- veges- iced coffee
meal 5- grilled chicken- 1/2oz.almonds- veges- 5 fishoil

Couple of pics taken this morning (sorry if a lil dark)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW!...

I'm in awe of you


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful!

And...what PreMier said!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

For the third time, but certainly not the last:

Damn. You're beautiful.


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

I never thought I'd say this to a girl who's willing to show off her body, but you should post some headshots for us boys, too!   

Edit:  but...uh...only if you want to, Jen!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Check the avatar and her gallery man.  Ravishing is one word of many that come to mind.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Holy crap Jenny!!   

You look awesome as usual


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Check the avatar and her gallery man.  Ravishing is one word of many that come to mind.



I've seen them!  It was a selfish attempt at getting more.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2004)

Ack! And I screwed it all up with my stupidity!


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2004)

Pics are looking great Jen, physique looks awesome like always. Abs are really looking defined. Leg development is great too. Really looks good the way you have awesome thigh separation, but your legs are not massive either. I see girls in the gym all the time who's legs are too big. Keep it up. 

BTW, looks a little cold in that ab shot.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

woohoo!  More jen pics! 

 Lookin' dee-licious as usual.  You should really go get some professional shots done and send them out to fitness magazines.  Youd get hired on the spot, imo.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice abs


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking GREAT honey!!   Love the tan  

Premi, no feeling bad, I'm just a weak hearted girl when it comes to animals, I used to make my dad stop the car and bury animals that had been killed on the road


----------



## atherjen (Jul 15, 2004)

Jake, Var, SF, Shelley, Mike, Mono, Jilly, Jenny...  <--to you all. Yall are far FAR beyond too kind really. Thank you as always, a girl couldnt ask for better support! 

Shelley- just for the record.. hehe.. its JennIE.. but thats ok, most of my close family spells it wrong! 

Var- I dont post my head in body shots because of the retarded looks on my face!  

Mike- you butthead!!  and did you call me 'gym'? 

Mono- Thanks, but with all honesty I really doubt that, as there are just SOO SOO many girls out there with incredible beauty and amazing figures far beyond what I have accomplished. 

Jilly- ty! you know, Im quite surprised I still even have abs with all the junk I packed in while away (naughty foods).  my body plays weird tricks on me alot. 

Jenny- merci!! I call that a mexican tan! Its fading a lil though, since its been icky here since I got home except for one day. 
did you dad really bury the animals for you? 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!  Its real early here, I barley slept again last night... I think its the sticky rainy weather or something. I have to leave soon to drive 2hrs to the docs office. no fun.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!

WOW you look a lot leaner than the last pics you took!!  YES??? 

Your abs are awesome!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Thanks, but with all honesty I really doubt that, as there are just SOO SOO many girls out there with incredible beauty and amazing figures far beyond what I have accomplished.


 $100 says youre wrong.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome pictures Girl!! Love the abs (gotta agree with Mike though-you were kinda cold there!   ) and your legs-   , there freaking incredible! I love the seperation- that's what I want SOOOOO bad!    Nice tan too!! 

How do you make your iced coffee?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Awesome pictures Girl!! Love the abs (gotta agree with Mike though-you were kinda cold there!   )


I knew I wasn't a pervert!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow Jen.  You look insane!  Awsome job.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Jen, gorgeous! The ab one will be my new inspiration!    wow, the legs? How great are they?   

You could def be published in a fitness mag, i agree with everyone here. I do have a quick question for youthough! how tall are you?  Your legs look so long. I wonder if mine will look longer in time! haha!!

For real, you are looking awesome! its super inspiring!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 15, 2004)

Ohhh myyyy.. what a crazy long day!!! The doctor's went ok, now have 2 appts. scheduled for a 3.5hr drive away seperate weeks later next month... NOT fun!!!  
Saw my new cousin today, shes a week old almost. such a cutie, and real dark hair. My mom offered to take care of her two 7yr old brothers for the weekend, rambunctious brats! The plump little one' plops himself on the couch tonite and says "Im tired, my brains' sweatin "  

Cyndi- Thank you woman!! leaner? hmmm I dont think so.. I weigh less though.. lost a lil muscle I think.. and I dont think that my abs are as crisp as they were a month ago(bad foods to blame) lol . btw.. when are you going to stop with the tantalizing avatars?  

Mono- I will have to crack open the piggy bank and count my pennys... 

Andrea- you gotta hush with the kindness hun!! thank you!! but honestly Im hard at taken compliments..  LOL so someone else noticed the cold.. oppsss. haha 
the iced coffee? simple, I watched them do it at a cafe in Texas. Just brew coffee as normal(real strong though-almost double norm) and then pour over a glass full of ice. sweeten/cream as normal you would.. whip cream on the top is yummy..  

Mike- yah you just keep thinking that then!  

Pattypoo- Thank you kindly  

LG- ohh dont be so silly! but Thank you greatly!! I dont know how much more of this I can take! lol (compliments-your all insane). Im 5'8ish..how tall are you?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 15, 2004)

Thursday, July 15th

*Training*

Cardio: 20mins bike intervals 

Weights: rest 

20mins Pilates

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c oats- 6egg whites- 1/2yolk- 1/2 banana
meal 2: protein shake- 5 fish oil- sf DQ fudge bar- coffee w/cream
meal 3: 1 can tuna- 2 whole grain bread- 1/4c.nat yogurt- strawberries
meal 4: grilled chicken- veges- 1tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil
meal 5: more chicken- veges- 1Tbs peanut butter


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning hottie!!     Your meals look yummy, I tried that iced coffee at work just now- it tasted like shit (not literally, but you get my drift!).  I'll try it again at home with Hazelnut coffee and vanilla SF cream.  I think it's cause my work buys the cheap stuff.  They don't even have cream here so maybe that's what it was.  Just black coffee and ice isn't to appealing!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

Afternoon babe! :bounce: ughh cheap coffee, no cream(or milk) would be sick!!  I couldnt drink that either!! defintly try it again with better coffee and fixin's. 

these wild cousins of mine are driving me INSANE!!!!  they are the most disobediant, unmannered, rude kids I know!!!!!  Need to go out this evening and tomarrow!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 16, 2004)

jenjen haha sounds like you are having a GREAT time with the fam!    they sound a little hyper for ya! haha!!

In response to my question about your height, I am a measly 5'2ish.. haha, yes all I want is to be long and tall! I kinda thought you were taller, your legs look so long! and your tan! do you go to tanning beds? that cant be just from the sun can it!!    I wish i could tan like that!!

have fun going out, dont be too crazy!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'll try it again at home with Hazelnut coffee and vanilla SF cream.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

LG- LOL- fun?  hardly. those brats are driving me more mad by the minute! My mother took them canoeing earlier so at least they got out for a lil bit! 
tonite doesnt look promising, might go watch a softball game.. but tomorrow nite out dancin!  any plans for your weekend?
at least your over 5ft! never know might sprout once more!  my doctor always clamied Id be over 6ft.... I doubt that. 
as for the tan.. darlin' thats ALL from the SUN  Texas sun made be super dark but Im naturally quite darker complected.. havent been in the tanning bed in months. 

SF- I dont like hazelnut  chocolate bavarian or french vanilla is good!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

I was more in favor of the "SF" part.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

Friday, July 16th 

*Training* 

Cardio: 10mins cycling postworkout
(pure torture after leggies...  )

Weights: Legs/Abs
-Box Squats (6 sets 3 reps)
-SLDL(4 sets 5 reps)
-Leg Extensions(3 sets 5 reps)
-Walking Lunges(3 dbl.lengths of gym)
-Standing Calf Raises (3 sets 10-12 reps)
-Incl. Twists (3 sets)
-Plank Holds(3 sets)

*Diet*
meal 1: 3/4c.Fiber 1- 1/2cstrawberries- 1/4c.plain yogurt- 6 egg whites
meal 2: 1/2c oats- protein shake
meal 3: chicken- veges- 5fish oil- 1tsp.olive oil- coffee w/cream 
meal 4: deer sausage- sm.sweet potato- veges-sf jello 
meal 5:chicken- veges-2Tbs.cottage cheese- 5fish oil- 2tsp.peanut butter


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I was more in favor of the "SF" part.





SF Cream


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> sf jello



Now if only I could get Jen to love the real SF.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Love Potion #9


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

wackos!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

Saturday, July 17th 

*Training*

Cardio: 25min bike ride(fast paced) 

Weights: rest

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 6egg whites- 1yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2: bbq chicken breast- taters- 1/2Atkins bar(was my friends)
meal 3: 2 hot sausage on ww buns- small ice cream sandwich
meal 4: 1/3 O'Henry bar- PB/banana sandwich(ww)-coffee w/cream
meal 5: large bowl Special K(low carb)- strawberries

....as you can see yestarday was me 'free day', which I am allowing every saturday.  I was sooooo starving yestarday too!  Woke up this morning and down a pound... (silly weird body). 

Went out dancing last nite as planned, at least I burned alot of he food off!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)

SF cream, LOL.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> SF cream, LOL.



zip-it you!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)

You're not supposed to stick your tongue out unless you're going to use it.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to stick your tongue out unless you're going to use it.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

Sunday, July 18th 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: upper  
-Yates bb Rows(5 sets 5)
-Chin-ups (2 sets)
-Incl bb Press (4 sets 6-8)
-Seated db Cleans(4 sets 6-8)
-Cambered bar Curls (4 sets 6-8)
-Floor Tri Extensions(cam.bar) (4 sets 6-8)

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c. oats- 8 egg whites- 1/2 yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- sweet potato- 1/3c.blueberries
meal 3- another shake- celery- 1Tbs peanut butter- 5 strawberries- 5fishoil 
meal 4- grilled steak- baby red taters- veges- 1tsp.hemp oil
meal 5- chicken- veges- 2tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil- sf jello


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

>


 PM, it looks like she's agreeing with you...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Morning JenJen!  I'm glad you had a fun weekend with some dancing  I bet the guys were aaaaaaall over ya   Have a wonderful Monday sweets


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

>


  Hey!  No fair!  You cant edit it out!

 Abuse of power!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2004)

When are you going to start posting your weights again Jen?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! So did you have fun dancing   ??  Lots of hotties??     Check your mail hun! Your diet looks awesome like ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

I like it that you're posting your diet again.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

what a long day!!!!  but daddy and I got a ton done! Its my brothers 17th birthday, but he went to his girlfriends yestarday for 3 or 4 days. At least there wont be cake in the house! lol 

Jenny- Thank you!! Hope you had a wonderful day too!  and no, the fellas werent all over me! lol 

Mono- I didnt edit anything?  

Mike- umm ahhhh I dont know, right now I just have no desire to track exact weights...  

Andrea- heya girlie! you know what? there werent really any hotties dancing!!! loosers!! lol 

Jilly- I think I am too, makes me feel a bit more accountable for everything I eat! needed to get back on track with clean diet after being away too!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

Monday, July 19th 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: lower/abs 
-Box Squats (4 sets 4-5 reps)
-SLDL (4 sets 4-5 reps)
-Walking Lunges (3 dbl lengths of gym)
-Floor GHR's (4 sets bw)
-Calf Press (4 sets 8-10reps)
-Incl. Oblq.Crunches (4 sets)
-Reverse Crunches (4 sets) 

... I am sore already! 

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 8egg whites-1/2yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2: homemade blueberry oat muffin- protein shake
meal 3: 1/2c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- celery- 1Tbs.peanut butter-5 fishoil 
meal 4: haddock- sm.sweet potato- veges- strawberries
meal 5: chicken- veges- 1/2oz.almonds- 5 fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Mono- I didnt edit anything?


  Yeah... dont mind me.  I think the site was just screwing up for me earlier.


----------



## Run4Life (Jul 19, 2004)

Great work-out Jen. How long have you been on the diet your on now?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Run, you look like a hottie.  You should toss some pics up


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Run, you look like a hottie.  You should toss some pics up



 two words.........the man


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

Pattypoo and Jake!  

Mono- Its ok!  

RunForLife- Thanks. the diet? hmm well Im not dieting to loose weight. Ive been eating this clean for a few years or so.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Morning sweetie!!   Did you check your mail yesterday??


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey babes!  I did, and you best check your mail too! 

dang, it was muggy out today, worked hard with daddy though this afternoon.  
Burnt my finger BBQ'ing tonite.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

Wednesday, July 20th 

*Training* 

Cardio: 15min Powerwalk (postwo)
(my entire lower body is in pain....  )

Weights: upper 
-Yates bb rows
135/10, 155/8, 165/7, 165/6
-Chin Ups
bw/13, bw/12, bw/10
-Incl. db Press
40/10, 45/7, 45/7
-Push Press
80/8, 80/8, 90/6
-Bentover lat raise
20/9, 20/9, 25/6
-unassisted Dips
bw/12, bw/10, bw/10
db Hammer curls
25/9, 30/8, 30/7

(....really good workout, was completly beat by the end, good pump, etc,)  

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 6egg whites-1/2yolk- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- strawberries
meal 2: 1 can tuna- 2Tbs.plain yogurt- 2 whole grain bread
meal 3: protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- 1/2c.blueberries- 5fish oil 
meal 4: bbq chicken- baby red taters- veges- sf jello
meal 5: more chicken- veges- 2tsp.hemp oil- 5 fishoil


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2004)

> you know what? there werent really any hotties dancing!!! loosers!! lol


Maybe that's because they know that guys look lame dancing.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Maybe that's because they know that guys look lame dancing.



I dont think so!   I think any attractive guy dancing, even if it is sloppy or they dont know what they are doing is HOT!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

was up at 5:15am this morning. Went for a nice long Powerwalk in half darkness. Going for bloodwork soon, then a bunch of errands.  
my legs are STILL pretty darn sore!  and the upper bod is fairly tender this morning...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

5:15- Damn women- you started early!!     I wish I could get up in the morning but I love sleeping    LOL!!


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> was up at 5:15am this morning. Went for a nice long Powerwalk in half darkness. Going for bloodwork soon, then a bunch of errands.
> my legs are STILL pretty darn sore!  and the upper bod is fairly tender this morning...



Blood work? everything ok ?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

what a day!!!  It was BEAUTIFUL out!!!! 82 degrees and sunny sunny!!  Got back from town and got a pleasant surprise, dad gave me the day off, since him and my mom were going on an overnight canoe trip today. SO I went kayaking!  So sore from yestarday but sucked it up, I love kayaking too much to pass up such an oppurtunity  

Andrea- LOL its been to muggy sticky to sleep lately  and dad doesnt have an AC installed here yet...  

Sara- hmm ok? nanh. But I will be fine Im sure. you want short story or long? lol. Basically have been having 'female issues' since I was 13. Been through sooo much freaking testing.. last year they discovered I had displasia, which is precanerous cells growing in the cervix. have to keep testing on that every few months... ouch.. and they thought that was to blame for my period absense, but its seems thats not it, they still are not sure. so furthur testing I go.... blahhhh.. I go a couple times next month to the city for new testing, so we'll see how that goes. 
LOL.. and that was the short story  
basically, I be alright, no worries, Im not so much, just want to make sure I can have kiddies of my own someday!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

Wednesday, July 21st 

*Training*

Cardio: 30min Powerwalk (my lower bod still hurts!)  

Weights: rest

Extra: 2 hrs. Kayaking  
(despite being sore) 

*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- sf jam- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- sm. banana- 1Tbs. peanut butter- 5 fish oil 
meal 3: chicken- med.sweet tater- veges- strawberries- LIL whip cream
meal 4: grilled steak- spinach salad- 2Tbs.sliv.almonds- 2Tbs.cocoa
meal 5: sm.protein shake- 1/2c.cottage cheese- veges- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil- teeny bit of pb.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

kayaking!  cool.  i didnt know the rivers up in canada actually melted?


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Your diet looks really yummy AJ!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

YES they melt Mono. a long time ago! lol 

there not too shabby Jilly. I only put in my mouth what I enjoy


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I only put in my mouth what I enjoy


 Oh god, you better edit that quick


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

no. its true. whatever way you think of it too.  Im a woman, Im human, I have sexual needs and desires. PERFECTLY NORMAL!  

besides... you gotta get your head outta the gutter.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> no. its true. whatever way you think of it too.  Im a woman, Im human, I have sexual needs and desires. PERFECTLY NORMAL!




  Now "I" have daydreams..


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh geez... now Jen is just being cruel.  Toying with us because she knows she's safe thousands of miles away from us across icy tundra.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

This thread was interesting enough before, but now....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Oh geez... now Jen is just being cruel.  Toying with us because she knows she's safe thousands of miles away from us across icy tundra.




Use your Hummer to cross that tundra, and get a "hummer"


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

I mean...that was crude and uncalled for, PreMier!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Im not afraid!  P-funk already banned me.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Men=


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Jill - Just be glad we arent in your thread talking about how hot we think u are.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Jill mentions oral, and i'll be there!  J/K!


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Jill's just my type.    She doesnt have to mention oral to be hot.  

Edit:  I should change my screenname to "The Thread-jacker"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

You make me seem so shallow


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Silly silly boys....  Thanks for the comments!

Sorry AJ I didnt mean to play in your journal.


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Sara- hmm ok? nanh. But I will be fine Im sure. you want short story or long? lol. Basically have been having 'female issues' since I was 13. Been through sooo much freaking testing.. last year they discovered I had displasia, which is precanerous cells growing in the cervix. have to keep testing on that every few months... ouch.. and they thought that was to blame for my period absense, but its seems thats not it, they still are not sure. so furthur testing I go.... blahhhh.. I go a couple times next month to the city for new testing, so we'll see how that goes.
> LOL.. and that was the short story
> basically, I be alright, no worries, Im not so much, just want to make sure I can have kiddies of my own someday!



I'm pretty sure you will be ok hon  
I know how this make you feel .. I feel the same way


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jen! I'm glad you had a great time in Texas!!  Sounds like your doing pretty good. I'm sorry though to hear about your Female Problems. I hope they find out what's wrong. 

Take care Sweetie!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!  it cooled off a bit during the night so I slept til 7.  

 lol your all silly!!! gosh, all I did was make a comment on the food I eat and look where it goes from there! MEN  

Sara- Oh yes girly I will be just fine! Thanks for the concern 

Stacey- Heya girlie!  Thanks! 
You know, Im already missing Texas!! you have a good day!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jen ,


You have quite the group of followers in here !  Still an inspiration to all .

keep up the good work


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! So, what's going in your mouth today?  (Sorry, couldn't resist!!)   

The kayacking sound fun, I've never been, one day you'll have to take me!! Glad you got some sleep.  Good luck with the doc hun, I'm sure you'll be fine and it you need anything at all just call me!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 22, 2004)

Erm, I'm not an expert on "female stuff" by any means. But an ex of mine was a gym junkie and when her bodyfat dropped below 15% she stopped having her period and things got really weird.

I only mention it because you've got really low bodyfat and wonder if that may be contributing.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG it is sooooooooooooooooooooo sweaty hot here today!!!  I dont know how I will sleep later!! 

Gary- Hey!! thanks for stopping in, always good to see you! How have you been? 

Andrea-  just all good food in my mouth today! LOL 
Thanks hun! and you know, we will go kayaking someday!! sooner the funner!! 

SF- Thanks for the advice, or peice of knowledge. Im quite aware that low body fat levels take account to some females menstruation cycles. But my doctor has well taken that into consideration. This is a problem beyond that, I wont get into detail, as I am not a doctor myself and highly doubt I could near explain a level of comprhension of it for you or anyone else. This is something that has arised at the age of 12-13.   But again, no worries! Just a lil pothole in the road of life that needs to be fixed!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thursday, July 22nd 

*Training* 

Cardio: zippo 

Weights: lower/abs
(was too hot to bother with recording everything, wanted in and out) 
-ATF Squats (5 sets 5)
-db Plie Squats (3 sets 10)
-floor GHR (4 sets bw)
-Horz. Leg Press (3 sets 6-8)
-walking Lunges (3 dbl.lengths gym)
-Cable Crunches (4 sets 12-15)
-Plank Holds (2 sets)

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 7 egg whites- 1/2yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2: 3/4c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- 1/3banana- 1/2c.blueberries- 1/3c.toasted oats
meal 3: protein shake- 1Tbs peanut butter-celery- 5 fish oil
meal 4: pork loin- grilled veges- 1tsp.olive oil- baked apple
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- veges- 1tsp.flaxoil-5 fish oil


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you have a basement at your house Jen?  If its really hot it helps to sleep down there.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

I have AC


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

I dont know how anyone lives without A/C.  I'd die!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

Im full  made a huge shake after all my veges  I think my blender is pushing its last shakes... blades are getting dull! lol 

We dont have a full basement here at Dads. His place isnt quite fininished either so the AC isnt installed yet  I miss the central system we had a Moms. .... but mind you that we arent used to this heat often... only a couple times a summer.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

How hot is it there today?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> But again, no worries! Just a lil pothole in the road of life that needs to be fixed!


 I friggin love your attitude.  If _anything_ bad happens to me, no matter how insignificant it is, i get all pissed off and angry.  You should write one of those self-help books.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

I love your attitude too, its wonderful.  No wonder you are such a light-filled person.  *huggles*


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

GOOOD MORNING!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jake, it was 85 here yestarday. it cooled off in the night, rainy this morning, and sticky again, 60's.  

Mono- me write a book? hahah I wouldnt know where to begin!  but Thank you. I just learned a long time ago that I had to be tough and take any obstacles big or small coming my way. I admit, Im human, things do get to me at times. 

Viv- thank you sweetie!  huggles, now thats a good one!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Morning hottie!!     What's in store for the weekend?  Any big plans?  How do you make your protein shakes?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Morning Jen!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Good Afternoon you 2 beauties!  

No plans set in stone for the weekend yet. I dont have a car tonite  Dad had to take it to get some work done to it and hes out for the day on buisness. sighhh that sucks. Hopefully one of the other friends can use _their_ vechiles!  
Tomorrow night I think we might go dancing again!  and maybe movies before that. I hate going being the only single all the time though-all my friends have men!  

Andrea- well it depends when I have my shake. If its post workout, then I just mix it with water in my shaker cup. If I am home, then I use the blender.. always make it real thick by adding lots of ice, but not all at once, slowly, I find that makes it smoother. I always make them with water, might add fruit, peanut butter, oats sometimes, or adding some sf pudding powder gives it a diff kick.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah!! Dancing      It's always better to go when your single, more........ options!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll be your date.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

ughhh it is pouring rain out!  not a single thing going on tonight either. WIll have to wait until tomorrow. Movie at home this evening I guess..ughhh. 

Andrea- you know, single or not, I would never look for a man at a club or bar... any that I have ever come by are drunk and looking for one night stands... which is totally not me.  I just go to dance  

SF- dear boy you are far too far away for that.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Friday, July 23rd 

*Training* 

Cardio: 25min Powerwalk
(w/ the dog we're watching)

Weights: upper
-Chin Ups
bw/12, bw/12, bw/11
-T Bar Rows (bar wt.incl.)
135/10, 145/9, 155/6
-incl db press
 40/10, 45/8, 45/7
-standing bb milit.press
70/9, 80/7, 80/7
-bb upright rows
80/9, 80/8, 90/6
-cam.bar skull crushers
65/8, 65/8, 70/7
-cam.bar preacher curls 
65/9, 65/8, 75/5

intense training session, no dilly-dallying and minimal rest  


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/2c.blueberries-coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2c.oats
meal 3:1c.cottage cheese- 1/3c.sweet tater- 1/4c.Fiber 1- veges
meal 4: chicken- shrimp- veges- 2tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil  
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 2tsp.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I like that avitar.  So hot.. 

Nice upright rows too.  Damn..


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

lol, thank you Jakey... why the mad face?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Thats what I was doing for rows.  Seriously amazing.

The mad face.. Well, I typed in "fire" and thats what popped up.  You know hot.. fire.. 

From now on, i'll use this one [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/cooleek3.gif[/img2]


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

JEN!! Love the avatar!! sooooo beautiful, and just a natural shot! they are my favorite!! Hurry and post some more pics, I love them, they are so inspiring!! Have I mentioned your sister look sooo familiar.. Im wondering if she lived in Hali at all? I really feel like I know her from somewhere!     hrm, Im not sure!!


anyway, workouts are sick as usual! and diet is looking mighty clean. the blueberries look YUMMY! mmmm  


have a kickin weekend jenjen


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen, I perused your photo gallery and I wanted to say that you look great!



Keep at it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Gosh you are SOO pretty!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 24, 2004)

Rise and Shine!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ya ya I wish, had to take the dog on a rainy walk at 6:30.  at least she got her walk in! It got cool in the night, 40's! finally was able to sleep better. 

Jakey- I like that smily! hes cute!  <--- see mines shades dont come down! lol 

LG- Thank you  Hmmm I dont know, I dont think you have seen my sister, she wasnt in Halifax(at least that I know of, haha). I always see people I swear I have seen before too, but you never know, small world! You have a great weekend too!! 

cfs- Hey there!  Thanks for stopping in my journal and the nice comment, very kind of you. 

Viv- YOU are SOOO pretty darlin!


----------



## sara (Jul 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Friday, July 23rd
> 
> meal 3:1c.cottage cheese- 1/3c.sweet tater- 1/4c.Fiber 1- veges



What are sweet taters?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2004)

I think she means "sweet potatoes".

You can learn about them here: http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/foods_view/0,1523,40,00.html

They're supposed to be rather healthy for you (if you don't add butter and such).


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! I love your new Avi--you look so beautiful in it!!!  

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!  Hugs!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Jen, New avi looks really cute.  Very pretty smile


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!!!  I slept in til 7:30....on a sunday, haha. We didnt make it to the cinemas as planned, ended up just going dancing!  I was happy enough, even if I was the DD too. 

Sara- sweet potatoes, or some call yams(slightly different though). they are SO SO SO good!  

cfs- thanks for posting that link for Sara.  I dont put butter on mine, I can eat them plain and they are awesome!! or else Ill put a lil cinnmon/stevia OR like I did on friday, I used a cooked one I had leftoever and whiped that and the cottage cheese and butterscoth sf jello pudding powder together. then sprinkle with the FIber 1.  it was yumm!! But then again I eat weird things sometimes. lol have to stay creative!! 

Stace- Thank you sweets!!  Hope you are having a super weekend!!

PattyPoo- Thank you  I just cropped my head out of a silly pic. lol


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

Saturday July 24th 

*Training* 

Cardio: 30min Powerwalk
(w/doggy again)

Weights: rest (sOre!!)

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 7egg whites- 1 yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2- 2 whole grain bread- banana- peanut butter(aprx.2T)
meal 3: Trioplex Bar- couple handfuls trail mix
meal 4: grilled chx. burger (ww buns)- salad- fruit/yogurt parfait 
meal 5: protein shake- 5 fish oil- leftover stirfry

...was my Free Day eh.  Although I didnt want to go all out on anything, just no cravings much for any junk. Picked things I knew that I reallyyyy liked but werent evil and I was more than satisfied. Even when the girls decided to go to McD's, got the better choices(m4). Got home from dancing and was absolutly starving so made a thick big shake after I ate daddys leftovers.


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Saturday July 24th
> 
> 
> meal 2- 2 whole grain bread- banana- peanut butter(aprx.2T)
> meal 3: Trioplex Bar- couple handfuls trail mix



Best two meals to have on a free-day


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 25, 2004)

I went dancing last night too!  Such good cardio!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

Good Evening!!  Had a productive and busy day. Dad got a dump truck load of slash end logs this week.. so we spent the entire afternoon cutting and splitting those suckers for firewood!  my daddy should have been in the scotland games! Its a good thing his little girl lifts weights, or else he would have been on his own, my brother scrammed this morning before anyone started working at it.  

Sara- you bet!!!  some of my abolsulte FAVS!!!! 

Viv- You got that right girly!! I LOVE dancing  I used to always dance around my apartment in my undies to real loud music...... now I have to in the priv of my room. lol


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

Sunday, July 25th 

*Training* 

Cardio: 3.5hrs splitting logs/throwing wood 

Weights: lower
-ATF squats
95/10(wu), 135/10, 155/10, 175/7
-db Plie Squats
60/10, 60/10, 70/9
-SLDL
135/10, 185/9, 185/8
-floor GHR
bw/9, bw/8, bw/8
-Walking Lunges
3 dbl lengths gym
-seated Calf Raises
90/13, 100/11, 100/11, 110/9

*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c. oats- 8 egg whites- 1/2yolk- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- med.sweet tater
meal 3: ww pita- 1can tuna- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- grill.veges- 1/2apple (this was YUM, going to make again)
meal 4: chicken- veges- 1tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil- strawberries
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- grilled veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2004)

> Cardio: 3.5hrs splitting logs/throwing wood



Will you marry me?   


(I'll even move to Canada  )


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

haha you dont want a girly with beaten up hands and slivers all thoughout them!  


FINALLY getting some good sleep!!!  its sooo cool at night now!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Will you marry me?
> 
> 
> (I'll even move to Canada  )


If you two get married does that mean there would be little baby moderators running around on IM ? LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 26, 2004)

> If you two get married does that mean there would be little baby moderators running around on IM ? LOL


LOL.


----------



## jfrance (Jul 26, 2004)

This is my first post to Iron Mag. ever, but I figured that I've done enough lurking to at least say hi.    
   Atherjen you are amazing.   I've had a lot of fun reading your journal.     You handle your many admirers very smoothly.     
   Where in Canada are you from?  My wife is from Kingston, Ontario, so we've spent a lot of time up there.


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 26, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I used to always dance around my apartment in my undies to real loud music



That mental image will get me through the rest of a boring day at work!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

YAY!!! Daddy gave me the afternoon off work since he had a couple meetings  I finished the book I was reading, You Belong to Me by Mary Higgins Clark. Excellent book for those that like mysteries. Just started another one, Bloodstream, a medical suspense.. its getting good already. heh Im such a nerdy nerd eh  

Gary- hmmm no we would not allow the kiddies to roam around IM due to the topless avatars of men(such as yourself).  

Mike- zip it! your not allowed to laugh  

jFrance- Hi!  Welcome to IM and thanks for the kind comments and stopping in my journal, always nice to see others following along. Im in New Brunswick, grew up here except for the few years when I was very young living in Calgary, Alberta. Also lived in Nova Scotia this past year. 

Jeeper- LOL, glad to make your workday more tolerable!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!     Love the new avi!     You've got mail!! Enjoy your day off!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

HEy girlie!!  Thanks!  Hope you had a good day too!!! 

guess what? NO WORK TOMARROW EITHER!!  (dad better still be payin me! haha). My parents and another couple are going on yet another overnight canoe trip.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

Monday, July 26th

*Training* 

Cardio: none
(legs and butt are sooo sore today!!) 

Weights: back/bi's
-arched back GM's
95/12, 115/10, 135/7, 135/6 
-Yates BB rows
135/10, 135/10, 155/7, 155/6
-v bar Cable Rows
80/12, 100/10, 120/8.5, 130/6
-db Hammer Curls
30/9, 30/8, 35/5
-incl alt db Curls
20/10, 25/8, 25/7 


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/2 banana- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- homemade blueberry oat muffin
meal 3: 1 ww pita- 1can tuna- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- grilled veges
meal 4: grilled steak- vege kabobs-1/4c.avocado- strawberries- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

omg... you keep getting stronger and stronger.  those GM's are nuts!  And the hammer DB's!

 Friggin awesome, Jen.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I know.. I need to get back in the gym ASAP, so I can stay stronger than Jen!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Seriously... im using an anabolic and she's almost got me beat.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 26, 2004)

A real anabolic or a pro-ripoff? There's a HUGE difference. One works, the other doesn't.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

I cant put my book down  

Mono- Thank you but stronger? nanh not at all to be honest, that was what I doing GM's for this winter  hammer curls have come slightly up, but that was in May. lol 

PM- how much longer out of the gym?? Id be going mad!!  

SF- I have no comment.  I have no brains on any of that stuff. lol


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

JenJen! Hi! my smilies are not working so i cant give you a wave!  but i am in spirit!

You are so impressive! wow, I cant imagine being that strong, enjoy the day off tomorrow! and what are your plans for the fall?

I LOOOVE mhc, Loves music, loves to Dance is another really good one by her so is all around the town... hm I think all around the town is by her, regardless it is amazing! check it out!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you two hang out?

Jen, I should be back in a week-2.  Thats if everything goes well  (praying)


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

Good Morning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG- Thanks once again for the kind words, you really must stop :shhhh: Ill have to check out those other books then, someday I truly plan to  go wild at Chapters and have my own home library!  
this fall, well I just applyed to a school in Fredericton (bahhh didnt really want to go there but ah well). studying Massage Therapy, course starts in September although I wasnt sure if it was still to late to send in application for that soon or not. But they start once again in Januray so if not sept, then defintly this winter and will work until then to save money. you going back to St.FX? I have a few new friends that have transfered to there this year.  

Jakey- no no, she lives where I lived this past year. We just missed one another as I left to come home and she moved back from school. 
I will pray for you too


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

My ! Whata big smilie you have !!!!!!
Morning Jen


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

Evening Gary  

Had a good day, got a ton of errands done, cleaned the house, tanned a little bit and walked the dog.. .lol of course I got suckered into watching my parents friends poddle for today and tomorrow while they are away on the canoe trip.  
Wanted to go kayaking this evening but that darn dog has to be watched!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday, July 27th

*Training*

Cardio: 25min Powerwalk
(w/doggy) 

Weights: chest/shoulders/tris
-flat Bench Press
90/8(wu), 115/10, 135/7, 135/6
-Incl db Press
40/10, 45/8.5, 45/7, 45/7
-seated db Cleans
25/9, 25/8, 30/7
-unassited Dips
bw/12, bw/12, bw/11
-overhead db Tri Ext.
45/10, 45/9, 50/7


*Diet*
meal 1: sweet potato pancakes- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2c.oats
meal 3: 1 ww pita- 1can tuna- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- veges
meal 4: grilled chicken- 1 peach- veges- 1tsp.hempoil- 5 fishoil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- TON of veges- 5 fishoil


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 27, 2004)

Stupid dogs!   

Oh, and just for the record, my offer still stands. If you wanna get married, that'd be cool with me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

You have a tree nearby no?  Tie a rope to the dog, then to the tree.  Just dont use a slipknot.. that could be bad [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/kekekegay.gif[/img2]


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

SF- nice ninja!  

Jakey- I would need a muffle for the lil pup too! you tie it up and it yaps its head off!  

dang I am sooo hungry tonite!!!  what else is new.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Duct tape!  Fixes all


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

> dang I am sooo hungry tonite!!!  what else is new.





LMAO!!!  I was scolling down the page and I glanced at this sentence real quick and had to do a double take because all I caught was the "dang I am soo  h..."  I saw all those o's and the h...ry.  I though for a minute you wrote "dang I am sooo horny tonite!!!  what else is new. "


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! I was scolling down the page and I glanced at this sentence real quick and had to do a double take because all I caught was the "dang I am soo h..." I saw all those o's and the h...ry. I though for a minute you wrote "dang I am sooo horny tonite!!! what else is new. "


 hahaha 

 Whats on your mind, P?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

He has been reading The Elite Players guide again


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

Rise and Shine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Ok I dont really see the sun this morning but hey maybe Ill get lucky!!)
The silly dog ran away on me this morning, back to his cottage  what a good start to the day to roll out of bed and chase that little monster around. 

Jakey- you suggesting that I should have ate the duct tape?  

Pattypoo- .................who said I wasnt a little of that too 

Mono-


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

No no... Duct tape the dogs mouth shut silly girl!


----------



## jfrance (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No no... Duct tape the dogs mouth shut silly girl!



I know you are just kidding, but on a more serious note, someone in Texas recently did that to a 1 year old labrador retriever he was watching for his brother.   The dog barked too much and he wanted to take a nap.

The poor dog couldn't pant, and got a heat stroke and died.          

I know you were kidding, but that's not a great thing to joke about, b/c someone might be stupid enough to do it...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting that.  Now you ruined my day


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

thats sad  

no worries, I would not stoop as low to do such a thing, if I was truly annoyed I wouldnt have agreed to take care of the pup!  

Im almost done the book I just began


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

Wednesday, July 28th

*Training*

Cardio: am Sprints 
warmup: 800m jog
8x100m
buttkicks: 2x40m

Weights: rest
(much needed- entire upper body is sore) 

*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w/cream
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2 banana- 1/4c.oats
meal 3: 1.25c cottage cheese- med.sweet potato
meal 4: grilled chicken- veges- 1/4c.avocado- 5 fish oil
meal 5: protein shake- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter-veges- 5 fishoil


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 28, 2004)

Which book are you reading hon?

Yesterday I was skimming this book "Everything about me is fake, and I'm PERFECT!" Seems interesting, a bit harsh towards fat women tho!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

Gooooddd Morning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viv- Im reading Bloodstream by Tess Gerritsen right now. Its almost done!  Excellent medical suspense novel, I truly have a hard to to put it down. 
That one your reading sounds interesting, weird title but something worth at least a skim through!


----------



## Flex (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Jen,
Everthing is lookin' goooooooood. Keep up the good work.
Keep pumpin',

FLEX


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank you Mr Flex  

Got a ton done today, busy busy it seems. Cant wait until the weekend.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jul 29, 2004)

what are butt kicks?  Judging by your pics they seem to be working and it looks like I should be doing them too!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

butt kicks... well you run and kick your feet all the way to your butt..... fast as you can move.. as in sprint. They are not easy but fun


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

Thursday, July 29th

*Training*

Cardio: zippo

Weights: lower
-ATF Squats
95/8(wu) 135/10, 155/8, 155/7, 175/4
-Walking Lunges
3dbl.sets length gym
-incl leg press
360/11, 450/7, 450/6
-Floor GHR
bw/8, bw/8, bw/7
-seated Calf Raise
90/12, 100/11, 110/8


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- strawberries- 8egg whites- 1/2yolk
meal 2: protein shake- 2tsp.flax oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 3: protein pancakes- coffee w/milk
meal 4: trout- baby red taters- veges
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1T.peanut butter- veges- 2 fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

175x4 ATF squats!  Seriously awesome...  

 You and monstar need to get together.  Your kids would be superheros.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jul 30, 2004)

superheroes? I hope not like the power puff girls! 

Mono- thats squaties hurt.. tuff yestarday.  

I was supposed to go look at apartments today, but all my luck Dad ended up having some buisness meetings  Will have to wait until the first of the week now. At least I dont have a lot of work to do today then. 
Long weekend here btw... New Brunswick Day on Aug 1st.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 30, 2004)

Friday, July 30th 

*Training*

Cardio: 10min cycle postwo

Weights: back/bis
-bent over BB Rows (90deg.)
105/10, 115/9,125/7, 125/6
-Rom. Deads
165/10,185/8, 185/7, 205/5 
-unassisted Chin ups
bw/12, bw/10, bw/10
-Cambered bar Curls
65/9, 70/7, 70/7
-Concentration Curls (slow conc.negative)
20/9, 25/6, 25/6


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/3c.Red River cereal- 8egg whites- 1/2 yolk- coffee w/milk
meal 2: med.sweet potato- chicken- veges- sf jello
meal 3: protein shake- 1/2c.oats- strawberries
meal 4: grilled steak- veges kabobs- spinach salad- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1T.almond butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Going dancing tonight Jen?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2004)

Workouts are looking great Jen!  

Really really impressive, as usual. 175 for 4 in ATF squats is just insane, keep it up.


----------



## wolomike (Jul 31, 2004)

hi jen,   i was wondering if you have taken any new photos?   your workouts are looking good, your diet is good too.what is your favorit workout to do?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 31, 2004)

Goooodd MOrning!!!  blah its sticky and drizzly out... so much for nice weather. Yestarday was beautiful. 

Jakey- no I didnt get to go dancing last night  Its "family weekend" around here, a ton of relatives up at their cottages, etc... I was supposed to stay here last nite, but allowed to go out tonight.  Its my friends 19th bday so were trying to think of something good to do, not much to choose when you live in small areas. 

Mikster- Thankya! Appreciate the support  I felt like an ant trying to move a log on those squats though  bad day squattin. 

wolomike- HI!  Thanks for the comments. I do have newer pics a few pages back... perhaps see if you can find those, there's only a couple of them though, and a picture of a peice of pie.  all the naughty food I ate while away. 
my favorite workout? hmmm anyone that I deadlift, squat, pushpress, or clean.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 1, 2004)

Good Afternoon  Wow I feel like Ive misesd half the day! Slept way later than the norm.. until 10:30am. haha thats incredibly late for me. But didnt get to bed until 3:30am or later.  Had such an *awesome* time again last nite. Went shopping yestarday afternoon, then out to supper at a Bar and Grill for my friends birthday. Some drunk guy winning at the lotto machines bought 3 rounds of drinks for my girls (I was driving then). Nice guy  Then went to our towns' Beer Gardens where a band was playing, then to a friends party, then to a homecoming dance in another town.. stayed there and danced it up for a couple hours  pure country dance eh! "Im just a redneckkk woman!!"   lol. 


Saturday, July 31st

*Training*

Cardio: 30min Powerwalk

Weights: rest

*Diet* (free day) 
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 8egg whites- 1/2 yolk
meal 2: EAS Advantage Bar- apple
meal 3: 2 wholegrain bread- 1 banana- peanut butter(no idea how much)
meal 4: ww chicken sandwich- chef salad(no cheese)- 2 mozza sticks- coleslaw 
meal 5: 1pk. honey roasted peanuts 
meal 6: protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- strawberries/whip cream


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *meal 3: 2 wholegrain bread- 1 banana- peanut butter(no idea how much)*



 Sounds yummy girlie...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> my favorite workout? hmmm anyone that I deadlift, squat, pushpress, or clean.



Wow... I want to have all these tried on me!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 1, 2004)

Jilly- it was VERY good. I absolutly LOVE peanut butter/banana sandwichs!!  they're really yummy toasted too so the peanut butter warms up.  I ate so many of those growing up! haha I could never grow tired of them. 

Jakey- umm tried on you?  hunh?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 1, 2004)

Sunday, August 1st 
(already!!  )

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: chest/delts/tris
-flat bench press
75/8(wu), 105/8, 105/8, 125/5, 125/4
-Incl. db Flys
25/10, 30/8, 30/7
-Push Press
80/9, 90/6, 90/6, 90/4
-bent over Lateral Raise
20/8, 25/6, 25/6
-Tate Press
25/10, 30/9, 30/9, 35/6

....alright workout, felt somewhat weak starting off.. tired. I seemed to snap into it after the bench press though  


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- protein shake- 1/2c.blueberries- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 1.25c.cottage cheese- med.sweet potato
meal 3: protein shake- apple- 2tsp.peanut butter- coffee w/milk
meal 4: grilled chicken- 1/2oz.ched.cheese- veges- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1T.almond butter- veges- 5 fish oil- sf jello


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Look at the quote...


			
				jen said:
			
		

> my favorite workout? hmmm *anyone* that I deadlift, squat, pushpress, or clean.



Maybe im reading it wrong... n/m


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

> Maybe im reading it wrong... n/m



no no I got it now.lol.... Im slow!  

New Brunswick day today.. ie holiday.  But Dad and I worked nevertheless and got lots done. I have a ton of errands to do tomorrow morning and then buisness things to be done for Dad. busy busy busy.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

Monday, August 2nd 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: lower
-ATF Squats
85/8(warmup) 135/8, 155/6, 155/5, 155/5
-db Plie Squats
60/10, 60/10, 60/8
-Jump Squats
12, 12, 11
-Floor GHR
bw/8, bw/8, bw/6
-Walking Lunges
3dbl. lengths of gym

...I was beat.. and am now sore  


*Diet*
meal 1: 2/3c.oats- 1/4c.blueberries- 7egg whites- 1yolk- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein pancakes- 1/2 banana
meal 3: 1/2 ww pita- grilled steak- veges
meal 4: grilled trout- spinach salad- strawberries- veges-1tsp.hempoil 
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1T.peanut butter- 5 fish oil- veges


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

What do you do for your dad?  I cant remember if you said already 

Nice squats.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Jump squats... cool. 

 Do you use any weight with em?  Ive wanted to try them for a while... but a few weeks ago i saw some guy doing them, and he looked so ridiculous.   I dont think he was doing them right, as he jumped he was like leaning forward... lmao im laughing just thinking about it.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

Good Morning!  just got back from sprinting at 5am!!!   

Jakey- My dad recently "retired" from his own home building company and needed something as a little hobbie so he began building specialty items such as desks, cabinters, hope chests, etc...  hes also gotten into making wooden divet tools for golf. Only man in Canada that is doing such a thing.. hes gotten quite the response.. moreso than he has wanted.. haha so much for being retired. I basically do a lot of book work, sorting, mailing, running errands, making calls. that sort of thing.  

Mono- they DO look funny and people laugh and stare when I do them, but I swear they kill!  I dont use any weights, although you can use a medicine ball(3-6kg) if you wanted. Weights arent needed, you get more than enough just from the movement. And yes, leaning forward too much isnt right, you want to squat down as you normally would with a barbell on your shoulders and then with all your force "JUMP" up, pushing from your heels but ensuring that your head goes straight up(this keeps you from leaning forward). their tuff. Try them


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

Tuesday, August 3rd 

*Training*

Cardio: am sprints
warmup:800mg jog
sprints: 8x100m
skip: 2x40m

Weights: rest


*Diet*
meal 1(prewo): 1/2 protein shake- 1/2 banana
meal 2: protein pancakes- coffee w/milk
meal 3: Subway vege salad- protein shake- 5 fishoil
meal 4: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- 1/2c.blueberries
meal 5: grilled steak- 1 corn-on-cob- spinach salad
meal 6: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1tsp.flaxoil-veges-5 fishoil


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

Corn on the cob sounds yummy!!! Havent had that in a while.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

Mmmm steak 

I had a slice of pizza the other day, first time in maybe a year.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

Jilly- FRESH corn on the cob, local  we only have it for a veryyy short time, a couple weeks max. peaches and cream variety.. it was yum! 

Viv- your right! I love steak, eat it alot  
good girl on only one slice! thats TRUE willpower!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

Wednesday, August 4th 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: back/bi's/abs
-Yates bb Rows
75/10(wu), 135/9, 135/8, 155/5
-unassisted Chin Ups
bw/14, bw/12, bw/11
- v bar Cable Pulldowns
100/11, 110/10, 120/7-drop 90/7
-Incl. db Curls
20/9, 25/6, 25/6 
-lying Cable Curls
40/10, 45/8, 50/7
-decl. Crunches
....3 sets
-Reverse Crunches
...3 sets


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 1/3c.blueberries- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2c.oats- 1/2 banana
meal 3: 3/4c.fiber 1- 1/3c.blueberries- 1/2c.cottage cheese- 1/2protein shake
meal 4: xtra.lean grnd.turkey- veges-1tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil 


..first time I had ground turkey before.. yum!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

I buy 5 packs of ground turkey at a time, I love it!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh man, ground turkey can be used for everything too! You can make turkey tacos, turkey enchiladas, turkey anything. Even turkeyloaf!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

I WILL be buying more tomorrow  its a nice change.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

I made turkey burgers the other day!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

> -lying Cable Curls
> 40/10, 45/8, 50/7


These are done lying on a bench? I have never done these before, how do you like them? I have heard good things.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually I had about 1 and 1/3 piece, but the thing I hate about pizza is it is too calorie dense and you're not full after one piece.. and today I was craving it too because I recently had it.. sucks!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

gosh, my freakin allergies are driving me nuts!!!   

slept well, ice cold, just how I like it... but had 2 disturbing dreams  

Jilly- I made a patty out of mine yestarday and put in some spices and stuff  

Mikster- yes those are done lying on a bench, arms tucked down into side, and then bringing the bar(I use straight bar) to your forehead... when done properly they really give a strong isolated contraction to the biceps. I like, yes  

Viv- I hear ya on that! thats why eating just one or two peices is difficult! Have you tried to make pizza pitas? just taking a pita bread and putting on tomato sauce, your own toppings and low fat cheese or such. much healthier, not as high in calories or sodium and I find that they satisfy the pizza craving when needed


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

Thursday, August 5th 

*Training*

Cardio: none

Weights: chest/delts/tris
-bb bench press
75/10(wu), 105/10, 125/6, 125/5
-weighted pushups
25/13, 25/12, 35/8, 35/8
-push press
80/9, 90/6, 90/6-drop 60/6
-bentover lateral raise
20/10, 20/10, 25/7
-unassisted dips
bw/13, bw/11, bw/11, bw/9

..I was spent!!   


*Diet*
meal 1: (french toast)-2 wholegrain bread- 1c.egg whites- sf jam- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2c.oats- 1/2c.blueberries
meal 3: bbq chicken breasts(no skin)- salad- DQ sf fudge bar-coffee w/milk
meal 4: ww pita- xtra.ln.grnd.turkey- salsa- veges- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

I see that some things rarely change  and when there is a slight change they do in a great way!  You're always doing ass kicking workouts and that change-up in this case is that you accelerate!    Dropping in on ya, Jen!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Jen!    

How are ya sweetie????


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

I love that youre posting your w/o's again... now i can start thiefing them.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 6, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!  I slept so great last nite finally... the morning temp was 41F.  window wide open. hehe
I am SO so sore this morning!!  
Only have this morning to work, Dad has buisness meetings in another town, I have some errands to run for him and then for myself. Might go to the fair tonite! 

David- Hey!!! Thanks for dropping in on me, you are alwawys such a postive motivation!  Thank you!! 

Cyndi- Hey beautiful  I am great for the most part, and yourself? 

Mono- LOL bumming off my workouts?  I only think them up the night before or an hour before. hehe nothing structured


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, thats more or less what ive been doing... but your w/o's give me some pretty good ideas usually.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!  not much sleep last nite  I was silly and decided to drive home late... in bed after 3am. opps. It was so foggy had to drive slow. Just hung out with my best girls last nite, then we dropped in on a party for a while. Good times  

OH and I found out last nite that this guy that I have been crushing for a long time is moving to the same city that I am at the end of the month. He was going to RMC in Ontario for the past couple years. Anyways at a party in June when I saw him again I guess he was going a lil silly over me(his cousin is my best friend), but I never thought more of it. And especially since i thought he was only here for a month. Guess not now  who knows. hehehe I can only make hopes.  

I think Jacky Froster is moving in early this year... insane 41F here this morning  I wanted to go wake boarding this afternoon... too freakin cold!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

Friday, August 6th 

*Training*

Cardio: 25min Powerwalk
-30mins Pilates

Weights: rest (very sore!!) 


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein shake- apple- veges
meal 3: chef salad(no cheese)- 1pickled whl.egg/2whites
meal 4: 1c.cottage cheese- tofu- sm.sweet potato- veges
meal 5: choc.LC milk- few pistachios- lc yogurt
meal 6: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 5 fish oil 

*out and about a lot yestarday, but choose smart meals. 
**first time I tried the LC milk(I was in Maine), it is SOOO yumm!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 7, 2004)

It was really cold here overnight and this morning, too.  Winter better not be starting this early.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2004)

Yay!  Snow!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

smells like onions and garlic in here! grrrrrrr they made guacamole late last night I see!
I finally feel well rested though after friday. 

Mono/Jakey- dont you two be jinxing me now!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

Saturday, August 7th 

*Training*

Cardio: Sprints (tired but still a good workout once I got going!) 
warmup- 800mg jog
sprints- 12x40m
butt kicks- 2x40m
skipping- 2x40m

Weights: rest


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/2 banana- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 2 wholegrain bread- grnd.turkey- lite mayo- lf cheese slice- veges
meal 3: protein shake- my homemade oat cookies- coffee w/kahula
meal 4: chicken/vege casserole- berries w/whip cream
meal 5: 3/4c.cottage cheese- tofu- 1Tbs.peanut butter

... was supposed to be my 'free day' but I was tired, lacking in any appetite and just no desire to truly eat anything naughty.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi Miss Jen !  

Just checking in on you.  I see you are still fending off the wolves !    I guess being beautiful can be a curse.  
What are your current training goals by the way ? I have lost track of them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

Will you have a cheat when you feel like it, or skip til next week's free day? Just curious..


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

Good evening  Had a good Sunday, got a lot accomplished. Worked on a new set of steps going down to the river this afternoon with my daddy until we got poured on  

Gary- Hey!  Thanks for checking up on me! My current goals? to just maintain really, no desire to add any more muscle, even with the loss from earlier in the summer. 

Viv- To be quite honest, I dont really have any cravings. I usually just let one day be slack, especially since its usually the day that I am out with friends and such.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

Sunday, August 8th 

*Training*

Cardio: 10min incl.treadmill pwo

Weights: lower
-ATF Squats
75/10(wu), 135/9, 155/6, 155/5
-db Plie Squats
60/11,60/10, 60/10
-walking Lunges
4 dbl.lengths of gym
-Leg Extensions
110/9, 130/5, 130/5


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 1/3c.blueberries- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: sweet potato pancakes
meal 3: protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery
meal 4: chicken- spinach/apple salad- 1/3c.gucamole- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- tofu- sf jam- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

> ATF Squats
> 75/10(wu), 135/9, 155/6, 155/5


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2004)

Tofu eh? Personally, never liked the stuff lol. Are you eating it alone or mixed with your cottage cheese?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

haha well I never tried it until Mom bought some the other day.. she didnt like it!  so I said Id eat it, threw it in with the cottage cheese which I just whip up and add sf pudding mix to anyways, so I dont taste it or know its there. Once its gone we wont have it in the house again! 

btw, I think you're the first american I have heard say eh! (or read)


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2004)

Lol I type eh when I comment about something that surprises or confuses me. Believe me, it's a Canadian thing, not an American thing.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

aggies, I thought so  

We didnt have a ton of work today so done early and I finsihed yet another book - Hide and Seek by James Patterson.  Another one in line to begin soon. Im such a geek


----------



## jfrance (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH and I found out last nite that this guy that I have been crushing for a long time is moving to the same city that I am at the end of the month. He was going to RMC in Ontario for the past couple years.




Is the RMC in Kingston the only RMC in Canada.   If so, I have been by there many, many times, because it is between town and where my in-laws live (15 minutes out of town).    It's in a beautiful location.   He was lucky to go there.   I could think of a far worse place to go to military school.    

So what's the deal with this upstanding young officer?   Is young Miss Jenn off the market?   Should eastern Canada go into mourning?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

> Is the RMC in Kingston the only RMC in Canada. If so, I have been by there many, many times, because it is between town and where my in-laws live (15 minutes out of town). It's in a beautiful location. He was lucky to go there. I could think of a far worse place to go to military school.
> 
> So what's the deal with this upstanding young officer? Is young Miss Jenn off the market? Should eastern Canada go into mourning?



 no no, no need for anyone to shed a tear or broken heart! LOL We have never even been on a date  *wishing*
and yes actually that is the only RMC in Canada  He was extremly fortunate to go there but deserved it nevertheless with top academics and sports.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

*Training*

Cardio: 15mins incl. treadmill pwo. 

Weights: back/bis/abs
-unasissted Chinups
bw/12, bw/10, bw/9
-Bentover bb Rows (90deg.)
100/10, 110/8, 120/6, 120/5
-Tbar Rows(bar wt.incl.)
115/10, 135/7, 135/6
-Cam.bar Curls
65/9, 65/8, 55/10
-Med.ball Twist Crunches
...3 sets..
-Plank Holds
...3 sets...


*Diet*
meal 1: 1c.Fiber 1- 1/2c.blueberries- protein shake- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 1.25c.cottage cheese- med.sweet potato
meal 3: 1/2ww pita- grnd.turkey- veges-sf jello
meal 4: steak- vege kebabs- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil
meal 5: protein shake-1/4c.cottage cheese-1Tbs.peanut butter-veges-5fishoil


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

Your meals are looking tastey!!! Do you put the ground turkey in the pita? Do you add anything else in there?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

Good Morning Jillybean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I do put the grnd.turkey in the pita, along with some grilled peppers/mushrooms and seasonings.. used homemade salsa and lf sour cream one day, so yum!  


Didnt sleep well last night, my cat drove me insane purring and pawing at my pillows?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Training*
> 
> Cardio: 15mins incl. treadmill pwo.
> 
> ...



Wow - you are doing 12 chinups !!  Diet looks great too!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Your a cat person?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I have 2 cats.  I hate cats (long story).  Anyone want them?  Jen?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

Good evening  Just got back from picking more blueberries with my dad. One thing I HATE about country life- FLIES!!  

YM- Hey! Thanks!  I dont find the chins to be much big deal, have been able to do them for a quite some time.. I just wish I could handle weighted ones  

Jakey-  nanh not me, my mom is an animal person though.. dog and cat. This cat doesnt like anyone.. a true Garfeild. but last nite he was getting cozy.. sillything!  

Var- I feel bad for you.. no sorry I dont want them. Do you have a granny or some sweet little kid to give them to?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

Tuesday, August 10th 

*Training*

Cardio: Sprints 
warmup: 800m jog
sprints: 200m ladders (jog 200m, sprint 200m) x 8 
buttkicks: 2x40m

Weights: rest


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- sf jam- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 3/4c.Fiber 1- 1/4c.blueberries- 1/2 banana- protein shake
meal 3: 3/4c.cottage cheese-lc yogurt- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery-5 fish oil
meal 4: drunken chicken- 1 corn-on-cob- grilled veges
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1tsp.flaxoil- veges-5 fish oil


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Var- I feel bad for you.. no sorry I dont want them. Do you have a granny or some sweet little kid to give them to?



I used to have a 6 foot monitor lizard.  I'm thinking of getting another one.  That might solve the problem.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I used to have a 6 foot monitor lizard.  I'm thinking of getting another one.  That might solve the problem.


I hate cats. I'd offer to run them over with my car, but blood spatters and guts wouldn't be good for my paint.  

Sorry to whore Atherjen.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I hate cats. I'd offer to run them over with my car, but blood spatters and guts wouldn't be good for my paint.
> 
> Sorry to whore Atherjen.



They're a constant reminder of how much my ex-gf SUCKS!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> meal 4: drunken chicken


 should i even ask?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

MORNING! :bounce: its thundering and looking nasty out already! GRrrrr Mom went on a shopping day with one of her friends.. invited my dad but not me. How rude  Ah well I just READ lots more today.. geekie Jennie  

Var- 6 foot lizard?  must have had one huge cage for that? what did u feed it besides the neighbours cats? lol 

Aggies- you devil.  and if you call me 'Atherjen' again then Ill get nasty about the whoring! haha

Mono- sure, glad you asked. Its YUM! You take a whole chicken(one of those small fryer ones... ) make sure all the gizzards are out of it, then set it upright and on 1/2 full can beer. Put it in a steel pan or baking sheet and then set on the BBQ for an hour on medium heat. The cluck cluck absorbs the flavour from the beer. Brush it with either BBQ sauce or garlic butter, etc. Voila Drunken Chicken!  ts really good, if you like the taste of beer that is.. and dont eat the skin.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Depends on what kind of beer you use... but sounds good. 

 I wonder if it would work with wine...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

first i take offense to all the cat comments, you filthy bitches, and second

Why would you get the chicken drunk and then eat it??

why not get drunk yourself and eat it instead...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

Good evening!  I went to pick more blueberries tonight and stepped in something itchy  my ankle is driving me boozerks! 

Mono- we used Moosehead yestarday, thats all that was in the fridge. Personally Corona would be better.  
I suppose you could use wine yes, just fill an empty can half full if wine.... HMMMmm now I have to try that!!!  Thanks! 

myCAT- no worries, your cat is an acception  
as for the chicken... well ummm neither it or myself were drunk...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Itchy? Poison Ivy?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

Wednesday, August 11th 

*Training*

Cardio: 20mins.Pilates

Weights:chest/delts/tris
-flat db Press (weakk today) 
25/10(wu), 35/11, 40/9, 40/7
-weighted Pushups
25/11, 25/10, 35/7, 35/6 
-seated db Cleans
30/9, 30/9, 35/7
-bb Upright Rows
70/10, 70/10, 80/7
-Tate Press
25/10, 25/10, 30/8, 30/6


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 1/4c.blueberries- 8egg whites- 1/2yolk- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 2 wholegrain bread- 1can tuna- 2Tbs.plain yogurt- veges
meal 3: protien shake-1 apple- lc yogurt
meal 4: grilled steak- spinach salad- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.almond butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

What cut of steak do you buy?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

GOOD Morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .............although its not that nice, thunder storms all night and this morning. its gross out  Dads going away for the day on buisness, Moms tagging along and so that leaves me to answer phones and read from of Message From Nam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jakey- no I looked around for poison ivy, and it wouldnt grow in those parts. Although poison oak is rather common, which Ive gotten into a fair amount before, so I assume thats probably what it was. I put some medicated cream on it, feels much better  

Jilly- either inside round, eye of round or sirloin tip. Whatever looks best or is the cheapest at the time.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Jen!!

How are you Hun??  I love your AVI, Not sure what it is about it, but you look so beautiful, like a beautiful fairy princess from long ago.  Sounds corny... but true.  

It stormed all night here too!  BUT I was exhausted and slept like a log anyway!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 12, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> GOOD Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least you don't have 2 hurricanes bearing down on you.   
Here in NC, the remnants of Tropical Storm Bonnie will be with us from this afternoon until friday afternoon, and then Hurricane Charlie will be with us from Friday night until sat morning.     Lots and lots of rain and wind... Lucky us....    I have to say that I feel worse for the Floridian's, though.   The storms will be a lot stronger there when they hit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

JenJen do you know if Romanian steak is good or not? That's what my parents just started buying.. they bought sirloin when I Told them too, but my dad says you end up throwing away half of it (fat).


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

ughhh I hate waiting for the mail!!!!   Its late today and I am expecting an important letter.....  wether or not I got accepted to the school I applied for. They said Id hear back in 7-10 days... well that leaves until Tomorrow...  

Cyndi- a fairy princess?  sillywoman, you are FAR FAR too sweet!   thank you! 
I slept through all the rain last nite too.. its so sticky icky out today! 

Jamie- ugh hurricanes are not fun when they hit! I lived through a terrible one last October in Halifax.. hurricane Juan.. tons of disaster and chaos  Ill hope for the best that neither of the current hurricanes hit land! 

Viv- I dont think that I have heard of Romanian steak  But then again you Americans have far more different things then we do. A healthy cut of beef is lean, mostly meat and little white(fat) marbling. The edges are fine because you can trim that. As for the sirloin, a original cut, grilling steak or whatever they call it, IS full of fat... look for the "Tip".. Flank steak is also a great choice, as lean as chicken, but its tuff and needs to be marinated or slowly cooked over low heat. 
gosh, maybe I should have gone into the chef buisness


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

I bet you would run an awesome restaurant for healthy fitness people! I know there is a place called Muscle Maker Grill around here, but I haven't been to it yet.  How cool would that be though, Jen's Lean Kitchen,  You can even have your own cooking show!  I dont mind tough steak, it's still steak


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

NO way would I ever want to be a cook for a career  I enjoy cooking and creating new meals.. but thats at home and for family. LOL 
That new Grill sounds yum! Cool idea, let us know how it is when you go. 

blah... nothing from the college in the mail today  Ill hope for tomorrow! I hate waiting for things like this.. I just want to know NOW!!

Got all my work for Dad done earlier so its been a quiet afternoon around here.. gym was dead this morning too.. Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.  Although on plans as of yet.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 12, 2004)

Jen, what kind of college did you apply to? A 7-10 day wait is nothing. For my undergrad., I waited about 2 months or something. It was the same with law school.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

Aggies, its a private college for Theraputic Massage. I know that wait is nothing, I waited MONTHS for my acceptance to last years University  
Its just the school starts next month and Id like to know wether or not Ill be working or going to school... and Im mighty antsy.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

Thursday, August 12th 

*Training* 

Cardio: 10mins incl.treadmill pwo

Weights: lower
-Box  Squats
85/10(wu), 115/11, 135/9, 135/7, 155/4
-SL deads
135/10, 155/9, 155/9
-Jump Squats
4 sets 10-12
-db Reverse Lunges
35/11, 40/10, 40/9-drop 20/9

....my leggies were j-e-l-l-o!   


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats-1/2c.raspberries- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: sweet tater pancakes
meal 3: protein shake- apple- 1tbs.wheat germ
meal 4: chicken/shrimp stirfry- 2tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5fish oil


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

*WAHOOOO I GOT ACCEPTED TO SCHOOL!!!* 

YAY!!! 






Was a VERY long day, on the road for buisness for Dad. But once I got home the acceptance letter made all the difference!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 13, 2004)

Congratulations Jen! I'm happy for you.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats.  I need a massage..


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats, Jen!  Thats great news!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!    

Im very happy!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

Friday, August 13th (but a good luck day for me!) 

Cardio: Sprints  (in the rain)
warmup: 800m jog
sprints: 200m ladders(jog 200m, sprint 200m) x 6 
shuffles: 100m x 6

..my poor leggies... 

Weights: rest


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/3c.Red River cereal- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: salad- bbq chicken breast(removed skin)- apple 
meal 3: protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- 5fish oil
meal 4: grilled chicken- baby red taters- veges
meal 5: 1.25c.cottage cheese- sf jam- veges-1tsp.olive oil-5 fish oil


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

:bounce:  :bounce: Great News Jen! I'm so happy for you


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Sara!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats Jen! Where is your school located?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

Cool !      Congrats Jen !


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

Yippeee AJ!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone!    Im SO very unbelievably excited!! 

The school is in Fredericton, NB. 3 hours from here. not 10 where I lived this past year. Im getting a house with 3 other girls from another town that I have been friends with for a long long time.  One of them is going to the same school as well. It'll work out great. 
I got a book of terminology that we will be going over the first week of classes.. already started to study them  


FINALLY it stopped raining today!!! Sun came out and it was nice. Went shopping over cross( state of Maine) and got some more gym shorts, hair stuff, more foot lotion, cute undies and some groceries... OOooo I also stalked up on some low carb milk and yogurts!!  damn CAnada. 

A bunch of family stuff going on this weekend again here.. typical summer weekends. 

OH also found out that guy I was crushing... well... he's seeing someone else right now. STUPID STUPID ME!!!! thats what I get for not thinking that he was really that interested and putting things off. When I finally open my mouth about how I feel.. well he goes and sees another girl....   booo hoooo maybe its not serious! muwahahah a


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you'll find you'r mate at you'r new school


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

dear lord I hope not! maybe in that town! the school is private college... not very big.. classes are 22:1 (prof-student). 
But there are 2 other Universitys in the city so lotsa guys. just I never have luck with them!! hah my little brother will be married and have a family before me.. Ill be gray and desperate by the time I find someone!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> dear lord I hope not! maybe in that town! the school is private college... not very big.. classes are 22:1 (prof-student).
> But there are 2 other Universitys in the city so lotsa guys. just I never have luck with them!! hah my little brother will be married and have a family before me.. Ill be gray and desperate by the time I find someone!


Hey Jen, congratulations on your acceptance.  I remember back when I got accepted into the University.  
Oh yeah, and, are you joking with the brother stuff?  I'd be very surprised if you don't have guys flocking around you .  Don't underestimate yourself, just have a look in the mirror and you'll understand what I am talking about...


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't be so harsh on you'rself Jen.. I bet all the guys around would dream of going out with you.. you are a beautiful young lady


----------



## david (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> just I never have luck with them!! hah my little brother will be married and have a family before me.. Ill be gray and desperate by the time I find someone!



Hmmn... let's anayze this thought.

Beyond fit gal, young, sweet, and cutie= No man

*I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!* 

You'll have no problems in finding a "quality" man... trust me.

BTW,  *CONGRATS *  on your acceptance  to school!!!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> dear lord I hope not! maybe in that town! the school is private college... not very big.. classes are 22:1 (prof-student).
> But there are 2 other Universitys in the city so lotsa guys. just I never have luck with them!! hah my little brother will be married and have a family before me.. Ill be gray and desperate by the time I find someone!


 22 professors for each student? 

 and there are plenty of guys who would love to have some "luck" with you... theyre probably all just intimidated or dont know how to approach you (we tend to lose the power of speech around beautiful women).


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Tony- Thank you!  Im very content with this chool change.. didnt like last years at all. Not what I thought it would be or what I wanted to do. 
LOL no I wasnt kidding on my brother thing.. hes been with his girlfriend now for the past year and a half.. the girl before that was 2 years.. so he has serious relationships. they act like they are married already.. its creepy!  
and nope, no guys flocking!  

Sara- thanks hun!  TOO kind. Im happy with me though. dont need boys.... (haha who am I kidding?!!?!) 

David- Thank you and Thank you again!  too too nice of a man!

Mono- OPPPSS I meant the other way around... 22 students to 1 prof. lol 
last years classes were 1 prof to 300 or so students. I didnt like that at all. 
OH and you know.. thats the poorest excuse.. intimidation.. pffttt


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Saturday, August 14th 

Cardio: none
(3 hours mall walking  )

Weights: rest

 wow, havent had a complete rest day with no cardio or weights or anything in a quite some time. 


*Diet* (ala free day)
meal 1: protein pancakes- coffee w/milk
meal 2: Trioplex Bar- lc yogurt smoothie
meal 3: 2 wholegrain bread-lots of peanut butter-sf jam- lc choc milk
meal 4: 2 homemade chicken burritos
meal 5: homemade cheeseburger- buttery nipples and pina coladas


----------



## jfrance (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH and you know.. thats the poorest excuse.. intimidation.. pffttt



Actually, my trainer e-mailed me some pictures of her casually posing, with her great big biceps & shoulders.   I showed them to my coworkers, and they were all kind of turned off.    She's not really huge or manly, but just very strong.   They were all just intimidated by strong women.    

BTW, I'm not really sure why she sent me pictures, bc she is happily married, and so am I.   I think she was being motivational and showing off.       I just chalk it up to her being Canadian.    

I have personally found that the more I am in the gym and the more fit & stronger I get, the more attractive strong women are.

You are beautiful, and, if you are in person like you are on the board, you also have a wonderful personality.    If anything, be selective and make sure you don't end up with the first jerk you meet.     

Good Luck!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH and you know.. thats the poorest excuse.. intimidation.. pffttt


 thats what always happens to me 

 im _really_ shy, especially so around hot girls.  if im not heavily drunk ill either just clam up or avoid communication completely.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 14, 2004)

i feel kind of embarrassed about some of the messages i left on the board, now i know better but i guess theres not much i can do about it


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

Good Morning!  slight headache this morning.. probably from the drinks last nite.. tummy feels somewhat floppy too  had a yogurt to start off.. we're having a big breakfast in a bit for everyone. 

Jamie- Thanks for the sweet post!  very thoughtful of you. thats an amusing story about that trainer! lol 

Mono- well.. thats just foolish... a girl doesnt know your interested if you get shy and let the cat get your tounge.. ..  

Chiquita- Hey!  How have you been? I hope all is well! Stick around more often!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Mono- well.. thats just foolish... a girl doesnt know your interested if you get shy and let the cat get your tounge.. ..


 Yeah, but it saves you from the dreaded _rejection_. 

 Anyway, my point is just that there are probably a lot of guys who would assume that you probably wouldnt even give them the time of day.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Jen  

Hey I tried a sweet tater today   Better than i thought it would be.  Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

What a day!  long but productive I would say. Put together a big breakfast this morning with my mom for a ton of family and friends, spent an hour or so hitting golf balls with my brother in the old airport, then gym(completly dead  ), and watched a bunch of the Olympic Games this evening... All that I can say is that those little Asians in Powerlifting sure know how to Snatch and Clean&Jerk. by far impressive. Men and Women both.  

Mono- Well I see your point now, but still I think its silly. period.  

Gary- Hey  Im glad that you liked the sweet tater!! They're yumm yumm!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

Sunday, August 15th 

Cardio: 10mins incl.treadmill pwo

Weights: back/bi's
-Rom.deads
105/10(wu), 155/10, 185/8, 185/7, 205/4 I suck.
-unassisted Chinups
bw/11, bw/10, bw/10
-1 arm db Rows
45/10, 50/8, 50/8
-Hyperextenions
35/10, 40/9, 40/8
-Cam.bar Curls
65/9, 65/9, 75/6, 75/6


*Diet*
meal 1: lc yogurt- coffee w/milk 
meal 2: 2 ww tortillas- 6egg whites/1yolk- 2Tbs.cottage cheese-veges/salsa
meal 3: Fruit Smoothie -1/2c.cottage cheese- 2tsp.peanut butter- 5 fish oil
meal 4: grilled steak- med.sweet tater- veges
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1/2oz.almonds-veges- 5fishoil

..didnt feel well early this morning


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice DB rows!!  And that shake looks really friggin' tasty... im gonna have to try it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw those Asians power lifting too-crazy eh????


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Good Afternoon :bounce: Was up mighty early this morning, but slept well, it got very cold last night, 42F. Gym was dead once again today, Im just finishing up todays work for Dad. Pretty smooth sailing. 
Id like to finsih my book today, Im better than 3/4 through it, such a great book.  

Mono- Thanks!  That shake was SOO yum, and SO freaking THICK! Just like a extra thick milk-shake.  

Jillybean- Your right crazy!  Turkey has some mighty strong atheltes thats for sure. Its so impressive to see such small people moving such weight!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Monday, August 16th 

Cardio: none

Weights: chest/delts/tris
-flat bb Bench Press
75/10(wu), 105/10, 125/7, 125/5
-decline Pushups
4 sets bw/12-15
-Push Press
80/9, 80/9, 90/6, 90/4
-Floor Skullcrushers(cam.bar)
60/10, 60/10, 70/7, 70/6


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 1/3c.raspberries- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein shake- med.sweet tater
meal 3: ww pita- 1 can tuna- lf sourcream- veges- sf jello
meal 4: grilled chicken- vege kebabs- 2tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 5: Hot Chocolate- 1/2c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

You and your recipes, you ought to be a chef! We dont have any kind of lc milk here yet.

Hey, how many fish oil do you think I should be taking a day?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

I vote for jen running a fat camp.  I am going to move in and let you cook my meals and train me and I will become super-fit!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I vote for jen running a fat camp. I am going to move in and let you cook my meals and train me and I will become super-fit!


I second that motion.  By the way, will you be opening one in Miami too?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING*  Its very sunny and nice out today! weehooie! Yestarday Dad had to go to the city for buisness so Mom and I trailed along and did some shopping... I didnt get too much really, a sweater, pair of jeans, bras, socks, couple t-shirts. Going back next week for more clothes and stuff. Stopped by my school to drop off my confirmation to them  Its official, yay! 
I fininished my book, Message To Nam on the 3 hour trip down. Gosh I had tears in my eyes once and at the end I had goosebumps, such a moving novel. Studied terminology for classes on the way back. G-E-E-K!  

Jilly- me and my recipes? you and YOUR recipes.. those eggies  lol! We dont have low carb milk here either, I bought it in the State of Maine. We're right on the boarder. 
Well, in regards to the fishy caps, it all depends on the concentration of the caps.. ie how much EPA/DHA there is per cap. I take 10/day to get a total of 3g of EPA/DHA, w/ a conc. of 180/120 (or reverese I forget.. lol). 

Viv-  a fat camp? well then YOU are NOT allowed to come!!!  your not fat woman! But a boot-camp would be fun eh! I always wanted to do one, although I swear my basketball in highschool was just like it. 

Tony- Miami heat and a boot camp? scaryyyyyy


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Tuesday, August 17th

Cardio: a.m Sprints
warmup: 800mg jog
sprints: 200m x 8
buttkicks: 40m x 2
shuffles: 40m x 2

Weights: rest

*Diet* (out/about most of the day)
meal 1(presprints): 1/2protein shake- 1/2 banana
meal 2: protein pancakes- coffee w/milk
meal 3: ww pita- turkey- lettuce/tomatoes- lf mayo
meal 4: protein shake- coffee w/milk
meal 5: 1/4 rotissere chicken(skin not eaten)- rice- garden salad
meal 6: lc yogurt- 5 fish oil


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Wednesday, August 18th 

Cardio: 5.2k Run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weights: rest

.... Was supposed to be weight training today, but for some odd reason I just had no desire to lift and awoke with the idea of going for a run, since I had not "ran" in quite some time..... and my shins proved once again the reason why I cannot endure such lengthy distances  My mother urged the idea of surgery once again today, although Im not paticular on going that route whatsoever. .... So tonight was oil,ice and heat. 


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- 1/2 banana- 1c.egg whites- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 2 whole grain bread- 1 can tuna- 2Tbs.nat.yogurt- veges
meal 3: Fruit Smoothie w/whey protein- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery
meal 4: grilled chicken- veges- 1/4c.avocado- 5 fish oil
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope that your legs get better soon.  I am sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Tony- Miami heat and a boot camp? scaryyyyyy


Hmm, didn't think of that.... 
But don't worry, I do think of everything...We can use my High School gym which was used up to 3 years ago by the Miami Heat Basketball team.  
Ok, so I am not being realistic...You can always continue teaching this old dog new tricks by posting your experiences, I'll read on


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

Shin splints? You could ice bath those meanies! 

Or freeze water in Dixie cups and rub them on your shins and just tear cup away as the ice melts? Or use strong language and threaten them!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon! And yes I need to lose like 35lbs


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Well I started another book tonight.... not sure if I like it yet or not, too soon to tell.  
I watched womans beach volleyball on the Olympics tonight. Awesome game between us Canadians and the Norwegins... and in the end we won!  

Premier- Thanks you, I feel sorry too. lol. But its not near as bad as your situation at all. 

Tony- That gym sounds awesome!  Your posts are always uplifting or amusing! 

Viv- pfffttt no you dont darlin  now hush!  

SF- I dont have shin splints  Wish it was as simple as that.. I have compartment syndrome. The dixie cups sound like a good idea, I just use ice wrapped in plastic wrap on oiled shins. Just following the procedure the therapist gave me back last fall when I could not even walk


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Well I started another book tonight.... not sure if I like it yet or not, too soon to tell.
> I watched womans beach volleyball on the Olympics tonight. Awesome game between us Canadians and the Norwegins... and in the end we won!
> 
> Premier- Thanks you, I feel sorry too. lol. But its not near as bad as your situation at all.
> ...


As long as I can help.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon sweetie

Every now and then I get the running "itch" No, no, not the pregnancy itch  And I end up not being able to walk due to my arches hurting! Sucks to be us, I want runner's high!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

Good Day!  Dad is away again today for buisness, so I finished what little he left for me to do already. Again gym was dead  lazy people! My shins are fairly sore today, but luckily I took care of them yestarday, as I feared I would not be able to walk proper today. 
I have yet another Doctors appointment early in the morning tomorrow and then I think that my mother and I are going to go on a girls day out, get the rest of my shopping done in the city and drop off some resumes for a part time job during school. 

Tony- Always  

Viv- Thanks hun!  I appreciate your support. I try not to be a whiny baby, as my mother keeps insisting on surgery and I just wont resort to that..  
I think I know what you are refering to about the "itch" ... you have a high arched foot?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I dont normally run, but every now and then I get this desire to get up and run! 

I have low arches, I dunno what happened but back in March, somewhere between my daily 4 inch heels and running in dead sneakers, my arches started hurting, and they haven't felt the same since, so I pretty much stick to low heels and don't run and am very careful on the elliptical to adjust the settings if I even start to feel anything, that helps a lot too


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm sure you've been told this, but you should pick up a neoprene (or any material really) compress for your leg. Likewise, massage helps. I'm sure a real doctor has already told you this, I just get "motor-mouthed" sometimes.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

Viv- It sounds as though you are doing the smart things for your feet then  Im sorry to hear that you have to suffer/deal with that problem! Could you possibly get padded soles for the inside of your sneakers? or would that even help...... ? (I dont know) 

SF- no no, I have quite the motor-mouth as well.  Ive never tried neoprene before.. what would one benfiet from that? I spent 400$+ on massage and therapy on my shins last fall...  It did help to some degree, but basically all that cost got me a diagnosis of compartment syndrome. So you can see why my mother stress's surgery, therapy is rather costly in the long run.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

Thursday, August 19th

Cardio: none 
(giving my leggies some recouperation) 

Weights: back/bi's
-unassited Chinups
bw/12, bw/11, bw/10
-Tbar Rows(bar wt.incl.)
125/10, 135/9, 135/8
-close grip Pulldowns
110/9, 120/7, 120/7
-Supermans
3 sets.. 
-standing bb Curls
60/10, 60/9, 70/6- drop 40/9


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/3c.Red River cereal- 1c.egg whites- coffee w.milk
meal 2: protein shake- homemade blueberry/oat muffin
meal 3: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- 5 fish oil
meal 4: ww pita- grilled chicken- veges
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs. wheatgerm- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better soon sweetie
> 
> Every now and then I get the running "itch" No, no, not the pregnancy itch  And I end up not being able to walk due to my arches hurting! Sucks to be us, I want runner's high!


I have plantar fascitis.  That usually happens when you get a shooting pain in your arch.  It feels like a your arch is going to go thru your skin.  It comes and goes once in a while but the pain is unbearable.  Maybe that's what you have?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Thursday, August 19th
> 
> Cardio: none
> (giving my leggies some recouperation)
> ...


Great workout Jen...Definitely give your legs some rest.  I am sure that's all they need....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

Tony- Thanks!  Today was supposed to be leg day, but I just couldnt bare it. Tomorrow doesnt look promising either. 


Well my mom just called and she said that the girls day out wont be tomorrow as she has things to be done  phooey! I guess its just Doctors apt. in the morning.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Jen,
Just wanted to pop by and tell ya to keep up the great workouts.  Am always impressed with your strength and determination.  You go girl!


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

hey there Jen. I love reading your journal, you are always so highly spirited ! Way to go!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

GOOD early morning!  Just got back from an early powerwalk.. couldnt sleep  Off to the Doctors in a bit. I got my computer back last nite...Mom had it CLEANED right out, no more junk, virus's, etc. It works the way it should have the day it was bought now!  

Dan- Hey! :helllo: Thanks for the kind words and stopping in to check up on me!  How have you been? 

Dalila- Thank you


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there Jen. I love reading your journal, you are always so highly spirited ! Way to go!


Yeh Jen , whats up with that !?  How do you do that ?  Must been something up there in the air . I know a lady from Novia Scotia (sp) who is always that way too . LOL

Have a great weekend


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Gary!  How are you doing today? 
haha nothing in our air but trees, ocean and pollen..  

Well it was a LONG LONG dang morning!  I ended up waiting for my Doctor for 90minutes before I even got to see her. Last  blood test results all came back fine.. SO MORE blood tests and an ultrasound again booked for the next week or so.  did I mention how much I hate going through years and years of this nonsense! 
My doctor finally prescirbed me Zelnorm to try for a 4 week period to see if it helps with my IBS w/constipation. Im going to pray this helps!  

Mom and Dad just went canoeing for the afternoon, so I think that Il put in some tunes and do some Pilates. :bounce: WRONG move on my part this morning going for a powerwalk... I thought my shins felt fine enough to sucker that out ..... after sitting and waiting for the doc's and at the drug store so long today.. it hurt to walk.. shins are in terrible pain again  I iced/heated them once again when I got home... booyaahhh it sucks.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 20, 2004)

IBS is an evil thing. Have you ever taken peppermint capsules? Or aromatherapy with peppermint oil? I am an IBS-hater and sufferer as well, but those things have made it so I don't even realize I have it.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

SF- I Know how evil it is  tends to control life often... 
We use a lot of armoatherapy oils in our house(my moms huge on that and teas and stuff). . I drink peppermint tea somewhat as well but havent noticed much.. although I wasnt really looking for relief from it(not knowing it helped). 
do you suffer w/ IBS w.constipation or normal IBS? My mother has normal(or whatever you want to refer to it as), so bowel problems certainly are in the family. booo


----------



## jfrance (Aug 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> ...Well it was a LONG LONG dang morning!  I ended up waiting for my Doctor for 90minutes before I even got to see her. Last  blood test results all came back fine.. SO MORE blood tests and an ultrasound again booked for the next week or so.  did I mention how much I hate going through years and years of this nonsense!
> My doctor finally prescirbed me Zelnorm to try for a 4 week period to see if it helps with my IBS w/constipation. Im going to pray this helps!
> 
> Mom and Dad just went canoeing for the afternoon, so I think that Il put in some tunes and do some Pilates. :bounce: WRONG move on my part this morning going for a powerwalk... I thought my shins felt fine enough to sucker that out ..... after sitting and waiting for the doc's and at the drug store so long today.. it hurt to walk.. shins are in terrible pain again  I iced/heated them once again when I got home... booyaahhh it sucks.


   Have you tried homeopathy for the IBS?   That helped for my sister-in-law.   It turned out in the end that she had picked up some nasty parasite in Indonesia, and it finally went away a couple of years later.    
    I know what you are talking about with annoying pain.   Everytime I try to do a heavy chest set, presses & flys, my shoulders aren't very happy for the next few days.    I finally went to a sports Dr. and he is having me build up my scapular stabilizers and do some other isometric exercises for the rotator cuff, and pay VERY careful attention to form - chest up, abs tight & perfect arm position.    
Maybe you could have special shoes, or walk in a certain way to make things easier?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 20, 2004)

I suppose it'd be considered normal since constipation was rare. I've got half a bottle of the "IBS Formula" left. If you want, and feel comfortable with it, I can mail you what's left and you can try it out. It's worked wonders for me.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Gosh darn hoottin phooeyyyy there is not a single thing going on tonite!  people suck. I dont know if its because back to school is starting shortly or what but no one has the desire to go out. I want to go dancing! 

Jamie- I have talked to my homeopathic doctor about it before and he simply suggested mediatation, fiber supplements, water and proper rest. .. Doesnt work for me. 
Thats terrible about your pain while lifting. Be CAREFUL!! you certainly do not want to make it worse eh! 
I already have special sneakers.. 190$ pair. While they do help some more with support it surely does not solve the problem. 

SF- Thanks for the offer! You are always so thoughtful, but Im not certain that it would relate to my problem as mine is w/constipation. 

goodness arent I just the healthy pain free person!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Friday, August 20th 

*Training*

Cardio: 20min am. Powerwalk   (owiieeee-bad move) 

Weights: rest

Extra: 35mins Pilates 


*Diet*
meal 1: protein pancakes- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w.milk
meal 2: 2 wg bread- 1 can tuna- lf cream cheese- veges
meal 3: 1 corn on cob- steamed mussels- salad- 5 fish oil 
meal 4: 1c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil 

.....Today was difficult. I hadnt planned or anticipated the lengthy wait at the doctors office or drug store, so I had no meals with me or money on me to grab any food anywhere.  I went 8 hours without food... it comes to a point where one endures so much hunger that it disspates and you just feel lousy from hypoglycemia and such.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> goodness arent I just the healthy pain free person!!



So this is the price that one pays to be beautiful. 



			
				atherjen said:
			
		

> Cardio: 20min am. Powerwalk   (owiieeee-bad move)



*sigh* 

Seriously, I am sorry you are having such a bad day today, and that your legs are hurting.  Wouldnt dancing just make them worse?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Jakey- I know this is the price for being a plain jane hillbilly!  

Your right, dancing would make it worse... but I just want to get out and get my mind off all this nonsense! 
Thank you for being concerned  


DEAR ME  my mother is making buttery nipples!! I vowe not to have one! I got too silly off them last weekend! lol !


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Jakey- I know this is the price for being a plain jane hillbilly!
> 
> Your right, dancing would make it worse... but I just want to get out and get my mind off all this nonsense!
> Thank you for being concerned
> ...


First of all, I have shin splints, and unless you rest them, they'll nag you. Last year I went to Germany for a medical equipment convention and did a whole lot of walking the first day (Imagine 15 football stadiums together one after the other). I immediately got my shin splints (it may also have to do with the shoes i was wearing too). I still had 2 more days of walking. The pain wouldn't go away when I was in bed....
Rest them for a couple of days....
Second of all, buttery nipples? Sorry, explain. I am a Cuban from Miami and never heard of that in a food sorta' way.....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Tony- I couldnt agree with you more in regards to the rest w.shin problems. I knew better than to take the walk yestarday. Im stubborn and sometimes it doesnt get me in the right places. lol  
I tried to explain to my mother how to massage them and the rest of my leggies this morning. She did alright. They felt a bit better  
buttery nipples?  they are YUMMY... in a shot glass mix 1/2 Irish Cream(or Kahula) and 1/2 ButterNipple Schnapps (a butterscotch liquer).  OR last weekend I also made one by adding in some milk and ice.. so it was more of a drink you could sip on and not soo potent!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

Jen do you take enzymes at every meal? For me, I've been mostly controlling it by avoiding fibrous veggies (Most days I only eat lettuce, I know it's bad but what can I do) If I do eat fibrous veggies I chew them EXTREMELY well, it takes forever, I watch my amount, I make sure to take enzymes right before or after, and lately I've been taking magnesium on a daily basis.  IBS-C sucks, I used to cry because for a while it was so bad I never went out, but now I usually forget it's there unless I do something wrong, like eat something I know I shouldn't have or not take my magnesium.  Also, do you know if you have any dairy/lactose intolerance or peanut allergy/intolerance?  I found when I start eating peanut butter again, I felt sick more than usual, so I threw it out (I'm glad it made me sick lol)  Also, do you take any iron supplements? Any calcium? Which kind? I know you probably know a whole lot about this stuff I hope I am not coming off wrong I just wanna help!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Viv- no no hun all imput is welcome  
I do take magnesium daily (did you know it also keeps chocolate cravings at bay for woman! lol) . I dont take calcium or iron supps. I am not allergic to milk or milk products and the only nuts that Im not allergic to any nuts except some funky kind that I dont even like(forget the name). 
I also take digestive enzymes and have for a couple years. I can only eat cooked fiberous veggies or I bloat yes. Despite my fiber intake and water intake I cannot have BMs daily, more like every 4 days or so and in that meantime I bloat so much its embarrassing as ever. Laxatives rarely help much and I hate to use them. 
Unlike a normal person, my intenstines and bowels do not contract properally to expell and move along the digested food.  My GI tract is far more sensitive and slower working than normal. 
but Im certain you know all that. 
I might add though that I took my first dose of Zelnorm last night and this morning it worked wonders...... not so sound gross(as this is not a friendly topic), bu things passed through so easily this morning. It was like a miracle!  
just how it works... : 
http://www.zelnorm.com/info/b/tegaserod_maleate.jsp


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

I tried it for a few days and it didn't help, but I am wary of taking such a new medicine and for very long term use.  Have you ever tried eating less veggies and more romaine lettuce to replace it? Also, you should try chewing your veggies ridiculously long.  When I eat fibrous veggies, I can tell a slight stall in my digestive system but I get over it a lot quicker than before when it would hold me up for days.. Last summer I was lucky if I went once weekly, and that was laxative induced.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Well so far so good  At its only a trail for 4 weeks to see if it does work. The maxium duration of treatment is 12 weeks anyways, so its not a drug that has to be taken forever. thank goodness. Im not one that likes to take any medication of drug, but when it comes down to this... Im desperate and willing. 
Ive tried cutting far far down on veggies to only lettuce... I still bloat from not being able to have a bm.  
damned IBS! but is its not one thing its another! LOL at least my hairs not falling out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm sorry hon! I didn't realize Zelnorm was short term treatment.. lemme know how it goes!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

THanks Viv!  I will defintly keep you updated! 

Not a ton going on again today! The rain has everyone in p00py moods it seems  One of my girlfriends came over this afternoon for a bit, watched some Olympics, did a workout tape (LOL..me, imagine that!)  and stayed for supper, then headed home early. Mom and Dad went to a dance so its fairly quiet saturday night for once. I guess I dont mind as much since after this weekend things get monkey'd up with moving and stuff.  I cant wait!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Saturday, August 21st 

*Training*

Cardio: 30min Kickboxing tape  
+ abs (lots of them) 

Weights: nadda

*Diet* ..free day 
meal 1: protein pancakes- lf cream cheese/sf jam- coffee w/milk
meal 2: 2 wg bread- lots of peanut butter- banana
meal 3: homemade trailmix- protein shake
meal 4: drunken chicken- linguine w/sundried tomato sauce- spinach/apple salad-Cheesecake
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- lil pb- veges- few wheat thins- 5 fish oil


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Did you eat the whole cheesecake??  

Your meals were like mine today, just whatever!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!  it got so cold out last nite... 41F.  I slept well. 
I fell asleep watching a movie and then when my parents got home I stayed up with them for a bit............and had a few bites of ice cream w/butter scotch liquer   

Jilly- My friend and I made a nice supper for my parents.. so there were 4 of us... we divided it equally


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

Sunday, August 22nd 

Cardio: 30min Powerwalk  
.... shins were aching but not so much that I couldnt bear it 

Weights: chest/delts/tris
-flat db Press
20/10(wu), 35/10, 40/7, 40/7 -drop 25/8
-decl. Pushups
...4 sets failure
-seated db Cleans
25/10, 30/8, 30/7- drop 20/6
-unassited Dips
bw/14, bw/12, bw/12, bw/10


*Diet*
meal 1: french toast: 2 wg bread-4 eggwhites-1/2c.cottage cheese-few blueberries- coffee w/milk
meal 2: protein shake- 1/2c.oats
meal 3: 1c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- 1Tbs.peanut butter- 5 fish oil 
meal 4: bbq chicken- baby red taters- grilled veges
meal 5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.wheat germ- 1tsp.hemp oil - veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 22, 2004)

Good workout!  Watch out for those shin splints.  If you don't give them time, they won't get better and will become nagging.

Dr. Tony says give it 2 days full rest and one light walk day...If you don't, as I said, they'll become a nag and "intrude" in your workout.....
It's 90F here by the way and rainy.......Oh welll

Have a great day!!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

Rise and Shine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... ok no shining here yet but we'll hope. Dad got another load of logs yestarday, so Im thinking as long as it doesnt rain that we'll be cutting them for a while today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again my brothers not here to help! what a lazybutt! 

Tony- SHHHHHH ok ok I know to let the shins rest. But they are getting better and the walk was good for them. If I didnt think it would have been I wouldnt have gone.  Ive been getting my mother to deep massage them a couple times a day and Im still ice/heating them. Thanks for your concern, I appreciate it!  You have a great day too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! It was good talking to you the other day   .  That smoothie recipe and cheesecakes looks yummy!!     Any idea what your calories are?  

Hope the leg gets better soon to hun- call me!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Tony- SHHHHHH ok ok I know to let the shins rest. But they are getting better and the walk was good for them. If I didnt think it would have been I wouldnt have gone.  Ive been getting my mother to deep massage them a couple times a day and Im still ice/heating them. Thanks for your concern, I appreciate it!  You have a great day too!


Hi Jen, how are the shins today?  You mom massages them?  Does that make a big difference?  I remember touching mine after the germany trip and I swear to you it was so painful  

Anyway, I hope you have a great day, I know I am


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

Good Afternoon!!  Its SOOOOOOOOO nice out! I put on some tanning lotion while I was out working in the yard on wood and think I am getting some more color! Its about time we saw anything but rain! 
My brother decided to come home today(lol he lives at his g/f's pretty much), so the 3 of us were out cutting and piling wood. Later this week it needs to be slipt and chopped and replied.  fun fun, hillbilly life! 

ANDREA!!!- heya sweetie!  Im so glad that you got a new computer at work and can get online now! 
hmm my cals are about 1800-2000 Id say. I havent really been weighing meats or taters or measuring veggies n stuff. Just approximate Id say.  
Ill call ya sometime today either at work or at home tonite!  

Tony- Thanks, hope you are having a great day too!  The shins are better today! I went for a morning powerwalk today, and it was much more bearable than yestarday, they just feel a bit tight.. Im taking good care of them. Yes the massages help SOOOO much!!  It really helps to get the blood flowing and not pooling so much in front compartment. I spent a TON of money on getting them done last fall by a professional when I was away at school. Someday after Im done my studies maybe I can massage my own! haha (maybe not, lol).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Jen, have the leaves started to change where you live?  Some crazy shit, but the high mountains here got some snow, and the leaves are staring to change!  This has never happened before, usually takes to late Sept, to late Oct to see leaves change


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

Ohh myyy, just spent the last hour and half filling out scholarship applications from the hospital!  I at least better get one!! 

Jakey- that is crazy that some are changing already! Not here, but they usually start to by the first of september, usually reach their "peak" early October. I was looking at winter coats in the mall last week


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Winter coats huh?  I bet you make the cutest little snow bunny


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

Monday, August 23rd 

*Training*

Cardio: 30min a.m Powerwalk 
-2.5hrs piling and cutting logs

Weights: lower
-db ATF Squats(wt of each db)
25/10(wu), 35/12, 40/12, 40/11
-db Plie Squats (1 db)
50/12, 60/10, 60/10- drop 30/11
-SL Deads
85/10, 105/12, 125/10, 125/10
-Walking Lunges
3 sets dbl length of gym 

............ Ive decided for a change that for lower body workouts Im not going to lift til failure and I plan to keep the weights a bit lighter  


*Diet*
meal 1: 1/2c.oats- few berries- 1c.egg whites- 1 yolk- coffee w.milk
meal 2: sweet tater pancakes
meal 3: protein shake- 1Tbs. wheat germ- 1tsp.hemp oil- 5 fish oil 
meal 4: pork loin- 3/4c.brown rice- grilled veges- sf jello
meal 5: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges- 5 fish oil


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

> -2.5hrs piling and cutting logs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Monday, August 23rd
> Cardio: 30min a.m Powerwalk
> -2.5hrs piling and cutting logs


2.5 hours of piling and cutting logs?  You never cease to amaze me Jen.


----------



## dalila (Aug 23, 2004)

Jen, you'd better make some copies of those forms woman! God forbid some klutz misplaces them and they ask you to fill them out again!! 

Whats the ATF squat?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

ATF= Ass To Floor(IE:deep/below parallel)


----------



## dalila (Aug 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ATF= Ass To Floor(IE:deep/below parallel)



thanks premier, hahaha for a moment it sounded like a guerilla fighting unit of some sort LOL!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING! *  its rainy.......not much to be excited over but oh well. Allergies bothered me terribly bad last nite.  

Jakey-not a snow bunny...  I make a better rugged ski-doo'er! lol 

Pattypoo-I didnt feel that way working in that wood!  haha

JD- Thanks but that doesnt amaze me or any of my family. LOL Been playing with the wood since I could lift little peices of wood.... as I always say... hill billyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Dalila-I never thought of making copies!  My mom was going to take care of them and fax them away today at work so I hope shes not the lutz to mess it up!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning hill billyyyyyyyyyyyy  

If there were more hill billyyyyyyyyyyyy in the world wouldn't it be a nicer place to live ? LOL

You're great Jen, wish there were more like you .


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

Gary- Evening STRONGMAN!  Your far too kind!  Always so supportive! Hope you had a good day! 


Well, I guess me and mom are just going to head over to the shores tomorrow to the City there rather than where I am moving to next week for school. Ill just apply for jobs next week. Besides us girls are going house-hunting on Thursday or Friday anyways! 
Hopefully it will be nice, Im going to take my bikini anyways incase its nice at the beach. Were going to do some shopping, make it a girls day out! :bounce:


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

*Training*

Cardio: 1.5hrs cutting/piling wood 

Weights: back/bis
-unassited Chinups
bw/12, bw/11, bw/10, bw/10
-Yates Rows
125/10, 125/10, 135/8, 135/7
-HyperExtensions
25/11, 35/10, 35/10
-alt. db Curls
20/11, 25/9, 25/8 drop 15/8


*Diet*
m1: protein pancakes- sf jam- coffee w.milk
m2: 1 can tuna- ww pita- lf cream cheese- veges
m3: protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- 5 fish oil- coffee w.milk
m4: shake n bake chicken(no skin)- spinach/apple salad- sf jello
m5: 3/4c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- 1/2oz.almonds- cucumbers-5 fish oil


----------



## dalila (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope you have nice weather Jen, I love beaches!!! Yoour mom sounds lovely too, it seems like you two have lots of fun together!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

*G'MORNING!*  

Its 36F out!!!!!!!!!!!  I dont think Ill be jumping in the ocean unless it drastically warms up later!  I think my sunflowers must have died of frost too.. boo hoo



Dalila- Thanks!  Im sure that we will have a good time today even if I dont get in the water, I love just walking thebeach and being there, always have since I before I could remember!  
My mother and I do get along better than we used too...........it used to be like Lioness and Mouse  She's really suffered a lot these past few years with my parent splitting, menopause and all that great stuff.. lol but shes certainly coming more around and not so hard on me as she used to. But you know...... I think that I am thankful for the way that I was treated in my younger years, its made me out to be a much more independant and responsible individuel and Im very outspoken.  There's ALWAYS a reason for the way things are! 
Hope you have a great day!  (dont mind my babbling!)


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *G'MORNING!*
> 
> Its 36F out!!!!!!!!!!!  I dont think Ill be jumping in the ocean unless it drastically warms up later!  I think my sunflowers must have died of frost too.. boo hoo


 You aren't a member of the polar bear club ? good day Jen !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Morning Babe!! Sorry about the weather- hope it warms up!! A day in the sun would be super relaxing.  Have fun house hunting.  I'll give you a jingle later on hun!! Luvs Ya!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll take 36F over that hot temp. we are having in NYC any day.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Good morning Jen!

You must be on the West coast cause it's super sunny and warm over here near the East Coast


----------



## jfrance (Aug 25, 2004)

Good Morning, Jen.    It's spectacular here in North Carolina today.    As I was cycling into work this AM, it was 65 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.   I'm lucky I didn't bring my water bottle, b/c I was seriously considering calling in sick and spending the rest of the day riding....
   Cycling on a perfect day.   I can't think of any better exercise.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

GOOD EVENING!  We just got back late this evening from Bathurst( the city we went to). Did some shopping, clothes, pj's, towels and things for my move,yadda yadda. We went to the Beach!  but it was WAY to cold to get into the water! Just walked along the shore, SO NICE, I love the ocean!!! Ate at this chicken place for lunch called St.Huberts. It was soooooooooooooooo good roasted chicken and the salad was huge!  Fresh seafood for supper at a lil fancy restaurant, yum! All in all great day. 
OH and Jakey I took a pic(Ill upload tomorrow) of the leaves, changing color, red and yellowy oranges already!!! scary!!!  

Good Day Gary!  nope not a member of the polar bear club... I like to feel cozy in a parka instead! 

Andrea- heya hun! Hope you had a good day! It did get sunny out just not bikini weather! booooooooooooooo. House hunting Friday, I think. One of my girl friends is out in BC until late tonite.. so Ill know more tomorrow I guess. 

Pattypoo-Id take the heat.. as long as it wasnt humid! I do like the fall weather though... just not what comes after it 

Velveteyes- Hey! Good Evening!  Actaully I AM on the East coast.... Maritimes, northern New Brunswick. 

Jamie- Hey, hope you had a good day at work, cycling sounds great instead! Hopefully it will be just as nice on your next day off!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

Wednesday, August 25th 

*Training*

COMPLETE REST DAY  
........except walking around the malls and beaches! 


*Diet*
m1: 1/2c.oats- 1c.egg whites- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w.milk
m2: roasted chicken breast- large garden salad- vinegar coleslaw
m3: protein shake- 5 fish oil - apple- coffee w.milk
m4: scallop/shrimp skewers- steamed wild rice- salad
m5: 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery/cucumbers-5 fish oil
...+ a few wheat thins and lf cream cheese dip


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

hey Jen, my mom was going thru her menopouse when I was in my teenage years!! What a combo!!  We couldn't talk to each other without yelling for years!!  

When are you moving out?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING! *




Its darn cold here again last nite, 38F! I had to put on my flannel jammies when I got up!  No idea whats in store for today, I think perhaps piling some food since my dad and brother finished cutting it yestarday  And do whatever Dad leaves me for work, calls, etc. I was hoping that we were going to go House hunting today, but I never heard from one of the girls last nite who was supposed to fly home. We're just waiting on her. Il give her a call later today, hopefully we can go tomorrow! Im eager to get our house!  


Dalila- menopause and a growing teen sure do not match... its terrible for my brother!  
Im not sure when exactly I am moving, sometime next week. We're planning to get our house before this weekend or by then.  Ive already began to pack!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *GOOD MORNING! *
> 
> 
> 
> No idea whats in store for today, I think perhaps piling some food since my dad and brother finished cutting it yestarday


I think you were hungry when you wrote this    Have a day great day Jen !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!   You must be hungry this morning- you wrote piling food   !!  Call me later if your not to busy.  And I'm jealous- you had scallops- I love scallops   .  I had some over the weekend and I *bread* them in garlic salt and parmesean cheese and then cook them in a frying pan- OMG- they are SOOOOO good like that.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hot stuff!   You must be hungry this morning- you wrote piling food   !!  Call me later if your not to busy.  And I'm jealous- you had scallops- I love scallops   .  I had some over the weekend and I *bread* them in garlic salt and parmesean cheese and then cook them in a frying pan- OMG- they are SOOOOO good like that.



ha ha, personally I'd rather pile food but I'm very impressed that you are really stacking the wood..now there's a workout!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Piling food sounds like my kind of workout 

Stay warm hon, drink tea!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

OPPSSY DAISY!!! haha I didnt realize I posted food!! hahah I guess I was hungry! 

Gary- You have a super day too! 

Andrea those scallops sound yum that way too!! I love seafood!! We were going to buy lobster yestarday to bring back but we forgot the cooler!  

Velvet Eyes- It is a great workout! Thats why my brother tries to hide when we do it, hes lazyyyyyyyy 

Viv- Ohhhh I sure was drinking lots of tea earlier, its warmed up some!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jen...


It's not your brother, we are all lazy......

How's your day?  I hear it's cold over there, so I am not even going to start telling you about the weather down in Miami...92F, Clear, Humid,....er....sorry, it just came out  
Listen, keep warm and have a great day!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

If I am REALLY cold, drinking something warm is the only thing that helps, I dunno why drinks have such a temperature effect on me.  Hot coffee in slightly warm weather makes me sweaty, yuck


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Good evening!  Today went by fasstttt!! Got my things done for dad, worked out, and piled some wood for a couple hours  Dyed Moms hair tonite! Im surprised she trusted me! hehe
Yestarday I bought my FIRST lottery thingy cards.. those crossword games. I won 10$, so I cashed them in for 5 more today.. only 2 were winners, but enough to get 2 more cards! Ill play until I dont win again. lol 
Tomorrow, I have a wedding to go to...... my Grandmothers!!  Shes insane, doesnt even like this man much, always complains about him, hes a drunk loser IMO. Dad didnt want to go alone, since my mom is working, so I guess I have to go! I should stand up and say I object! 
Ordered some more protein powder today too. 

Tony- UGH I would take my cold weather over sticky humid heat!!  
Hope you had a great day too! 

Viv- I totally agree, theres nothing like a hot cup of anything (cocoa is great) when your cold!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Thursday, August 26th 

*Training*

Cardio: 2 hrs or so of piling wood!  

Weights: rest

Other: Functional Training (owwwiieeeee)
-forearm planks
-four- point opposite lift
-single leg balance squat
-front lunge rotation
-high-to-low woodchop
-reverse ball fly



*Diet*
m1: 1/2c.oats- 1c.egg whites- 1yolk- coffee w.milk
m2: 1/2c.Fiber 1- 1/2c.blueberries- lc yogurt- 3/4c.cottage cheese
m3: protein shake- 1Tbs. peanut butter- 5 fish oil - coffee w.milk
m4: 2sm. lc tortillas- grilled chicken- veges- lf sour cream/lots of salsa
m5: protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 10 almonds-veges-5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, it's been awhile since I've been here. I've alot of catching up to do! Your grandmother is getting MARRRIED?!?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Im not lazy...

Our cold front(50ºF) is supposed to leave early next week... then we will be back into triple digits


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

hey Jen! has the pain in your shins completely disappeared?
Your grandmother is cool! how old is she? Mine is 87 and still climbs trees when she feels like picking fruits herself!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol Dalila. My grandma is in her 70s and still climbs the roof when the shed adjacent to her house starts leaking.


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL thats's funny aggies! I tend to think that funny grannies have funny granddaughters!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh you have no idea lol. She still watches WWE wrestling too. She got that from my grandfather. She also lets the phone ring and ring and then answers "what?" when I call her (too many solicitors she says lol). I lived with her for 9 years...utter hell, but now I just think that she's funny.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

*G'MOrning!!! *  Stayed up late last nite and watched Big Brother and then CSI, gosh I love that show! I dont watch much TV but that one just cant keep me away!  
My bumbum is SOOOOOOOOO sore and so arent my abbies!!!  that training yestarday was brutaL!! 

Rock- Hey! :Wave: thanks for stopping in! Good to see you here! How have you been?
Yes yes my grandmother getting married!!  Shes a nutcase I guess. She met this man(who I dont even know) at some coffee shop this past winter. They became friends I guess but all she ever did was complain to my dad about how rude and a big bum he was... and now she calls some last minute wedding!  Im certainly not close to her whatsoever, so I honestly just find it rather amusing! My dad doesnt even want to go, but he feels he has to, so I said Id kick along with him. 

Jakey-no no you are not lazy! Just my brother is!  Ugghhh triple digit heat! Only felt that once, and when I was in Texas. Ill get that picture of the colored leaves changing up! 

Dalila-Yuppers, shins are A-OK!!  Thank goodness! haha my grandmother isnt cool, yours sounds like she is though! Shes ummm 73 or so I think.


Aggies- your grannie sounds awesome!!  lol! My great grandmother is 95 and still lives alone in her own house, bakes, climbs stairs to her bathroom and bedroom, goes to bingo once a week... although she cant hear much, you have to literally yell at her. And she cranks the heat in her house to 90+ even in the dead of summer heat!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

OH I found out last night that one of the girls that I am loving with is still in BC, her flight was delayed until late today!  And one of the other girls that was going to live with us(who I didnt really know) isnt anymore. So its just the 3 of us chickies!  We're going to go house hunting on Tuesday, make appts. on Monday. One of the girls is already down in the city, she started her esthetics course last week but staying with her aunt temporarily until we get a place!  I cant wait!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Jenny Muscles!!

What is a high to low woodchop?    and a reverse ball flye?  Can you move to NY and train me in person??  PLEASE!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Morning hottie!! Who got evicted last night on Big Brother?  Why don't your make a work out video and you can send it to all of us and be our personal trainers!!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH I found out last night that one of the girls that I am loving with is still in BC, her flight was delayed until late today!  And one of the other girls that was going to live with us(who I didnt really know) isnt anymore. So its just the 3 of us chickies!  We're going to go house hunting on Tuesday, make appts. on Monday. One of the girls is already down in the city, she started her esthetics course last week but staying with her aunt temporarily until we get a place!  I cant wait!!!




One of the girls you are LOVING with?   My, that's going to be an interesting living arrangement.   
Jen, you have got to stop with these Freudian slips, unless you just do that to entertain us...
     good luck getting a great place.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

I need some help.  pleeeeeze!

Would this be considered 'sprints' on a treadmill??
-Sprint, speed 8-9 1 minute
-Power walk 4.5-5 1 minute
-Repeat
This is what I did this am, WOW! I thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest! It felt great. I was sweating like a piggy!

1 other thing. Ive basically replaced my oaties with fiber 1, for now. Do you think thats ok?

Thanks


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Jen, how's it going....


Well, I take your cold weather any time over this hell we call South Florida...
How are them shins?  Behaving?
You really seriously do need to market your own workout video....You'd be rich...
By the way, I have to tell you that you, as young as you are, are teaching me a lot in this group and I appreciate it.  Not just for your comments, but the things in your diary that make me go   "why didn't I think of that?"
Talk about teaching an old dog new tricks  

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Ahh.. sorry Jen.  My comment was for Fantasma62, because he stated we are all lazy(men in general).

Post a pic, I will get one too.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh.. sorry Jen. My comment was for Fantasma62, because he stated we are all lazy(men in general).
> 
> Post a pic, I will get one too.


Hey Premier, sorry I generalized, I shouldn't have.  After being married for 8 years I have learned that I don't do half as much as my wife and I know that most guys on a sunday are watching the game, while the women are washing, cleaning around or taking care of the kids....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Its funny.  My dad just applied for divorce from my stepmom.  Why?  because she was lazy.  He did the cooking, cleaning, yard work etc.  All the while she sat and watched tv.
I guess it just bugged me a bit when you said that, because I pride myself on being like my father.  I always do most of the work when it comes to these types of things, probably because I feel I can do it better


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny. My dad just applied for divorce from my stepmom. Why? because she was lazy. He did the cooking, cleaning, yard work etc. All the while she sat and watched tv.
> I guess it just bugged me a bit when you said that, because I pride myself on being like my father. I always do most of the work when it comes to these types of things, probably because I feel I can do it better


 
Don't get me wrong, I also emulate my father.  He and my mother have been married for over 35 years.  He helps around.  I cook, clean, take care of the kids, etc.  But I have always felt that my wife does more than I do.  I just go to work, come home and take care of the kids while she rests...then my workout of course...I am the one that cooks, since it is my hobby (it figures right?)
I am sorry I did say that....should watch myself next time...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

GOOD MORNING! UGH it got REAL muggy and sticky out yestarday and I barely slept a wink!!  My Grandmothers wedding was a bit of a riot! haha I wish I could have tapped it and sent it into funniest home videos!  goodness! ah well, its her life and she has never once taken the time to get to know me or the initiative to even care. Hasnt bothered me any, Ijust went for my Dad. I felt like a dumbo being one of the only ones dressed up except for my dad and the bride and groom! LOL  

Oh and well Im done playing those lottery crossword puzzle thingys... played the last one yestarday and lost.  

I got approved for my line of credit yestarday too, went to the bank and signed all the papers with Dad. yaho! 

Daddy measured me on a wall measure yestarday, im 5'9 and a lil bit.  thought I was less! haha But mom thought I was more!  

Cyndi- Hey woman! haha I dont think Id make a good trainer! 
lets see if I can explain: 1) the high to low wood chop: you hook a resistance tube/band to the top of a doorjam, and then stand with your right side to the door. Hold the tube with both hands together, feet a bit more than hip width, left foot a foot above the right. Then pull the tube down toward your left hip, rotating your torso and flexing forward from hips slightly as you shift weight to left foot. Then rotate back to starting position, using your butt and obliques to initiate the movment.  make sure you keep feet flat and dont pull with arms, use your body instead. 
2) the reverse ball flys: quite simple really. its the same as a bent over lateral raises except with this you use a stability ball. Lie on it so you're on the ball from lower ribs to hips. Extend your legs, balls of feet hip-width apart on the ground. Then do a lateral raise as normal. Their tough!

Andrea- Hey hun! Natalie got evicted the other nite(think you know by know, hehe). I dont think its on tonite though!  haha ME make a workout video? Id be the clumsy unproper sort of training!  

Jamie- OPSSS I do have an issue with typos dont I !! hahaha I meant LIVE .. LIVE... I need to take a typing class! lol 

Jilly- Thats SUPER for sprints!!  I could never run on a tread with my shins, but if you can then you go girlie!! sweat it up! 
Hmmmm well since the Fiber 1 has less cals per half cup compared to oaties and it has more fiber than starch, perhaps you could increase the amount a wee bit. Or just monitor your progress really. I think its fine! Fiber 1 is great! Ive been sorta burnt out of oaties for a lil while, only having once a day and sometimes not. lol 

Tony-Thank you!!  you always have such motivating posts for me! Im glad that I can help in any way! Your support means alot! .... Im just not sure on that workout video! haha 
Shins are 110% better! 

Jakey- Ill get that pic uploaded sometime today! Not much to do today except workout and maybeee pile wood! lol 
Im glad your so much like you father! lazy men piss me off!!!  I would never marry or even DATE a man who was alike.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Friday, August 27th 

*Training*

Cardio: 35min a.m Powerwalk

Weights: none

Extra: walking around in dangerous high heels  
(thats a workout, right! ) haha 


*Diet* 
m1: 1/2c.oats- 6 egg whites- 1 yolk- coffee w.milk
m2: ww pita- 1 can tuna- lf cream cheese/salsa- veges
m3: protein shake- 5 fish oil 
m4: small. peice of cheese- raw veges/lf dip- dcf.coffee w.milk
m5: protein shake- 1Tbs. peanut butter- celery- 5 fish oil 

.... meal 4 wasnt much... was at my Grandmother's reception and all the food was sweets and pizza dips and chips except for the vege tray


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

> walking around in dangerous high heels
> (thats a workout, right! ) haha



pictures?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pictures?



   

I had to hold my fathers arm going up the stairs at the Church!  



Getting back from sprinting shortly ago... dang it is SOOO gross and sitcky out!  Thinking I need to go swimming in the ice cold river!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Good morning Jen!!!!

At least it's cool over there, we have mugginess and rain coming our way and to boot, now we have a hurricane looming for the end of next week......
Anyway, just passing by to say hi....

Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

My shins are sore from the sprints yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2004)

> Daddy measured me on a wall measure yestarday, im 5'9 and a lil bit. thought I was less! haha But mom thought I was more!




You're a little bit more than 5'9"? I always pictured you 5'4"-5'5", wow.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Yea 

Your taller than me!  And like a foot taller than P


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Good Evening!  It got VERY sticky and warm today, low 80's. We call this our Indian Summer. We get it around this time of year, a couple days of real warm weather and then it all goes downhill  fall's on its way. My favorite season though for some reason! 
Was happy to get my kayak in the water today!  Moving soon and the cold weather coming is closing that for this year... phhooeyy
Not much going on tonite at all, Dad and I are just going to watch a movie in a bit and hang out together(just the 2 of us here), unless something comes up.  

Tony- I feel your mugginess! Its clouded over here, in for a nasty thunderstorm to push all this heat out!  Hope youve had a good day too!

Jilly- YAY on the sprints! but BBBoooooo on the shins! Ice and heat them!  

Mikster- 5'4 or 5'5?  you have GOT to be kidding me!! lol I havent been that since elementary school!



Jakey- you two are just shorties!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Considering average is 5'10" I am short(5'8")


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

*Saturday, August 28th* 

*Training*

*Cardio*: Sprints  
warmup: 800m jog
sprints: 100m x 10
buttkicks: 40m x 2

*Weights*: none

*Extra*: 1hr 20 mins Kayaking   


*Diet*  
*M1:* burritos: 2 lc tortillas-4egg whites-1yolk-lettuce-lf sourcream/salsa- coffee w.milk
*M2:* 2 wg bread- bunch of peanut butter- sm.banana 
*M3:* protein shake w.crystal light- 1c.berries- 5 fish oil 
*M4:* pizza: 1ww pita- homemade tomato sauce- grilled chicken- veges- ff moz. cheese- salad 
*M5:* lc yogurt- 1 personal bag lite popcorn- crystal light w.coconut rum   (had to have a drink with my old man!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

I didn't know you were that short Jake! Well, you make up for it in muscle


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

Jen- you have such a cool life and outlook! I like reading through your journal. How do you find time to do all these things that you do?!?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Fawk


----------



## Monolith (Aug 28, 2004)

*stares down at all the little people*

 sup


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Rock-cool life?  dear man I dont think I quite understand what you mean!  find all the time to do what exactly? hmmm well I do have a bit more time on my hand this summer than normal thats for sure, working for my father has been a bit less time consuming compared to past jobs. I certainly cannot complain, although I admit that I am VERY excited for school and getting my nose in the books again!   

Jakey- problemo?  



Mono-


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

wow, you are tall....I am only 5'5".  I always guessed you to be around there......maybe that was just a pipe dream...lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

It seems your always doing something cool. Kayaking, weddings, camps, etc... Remember, I'm a guy that gets up, goes to gym, goes to work, goes to sleep.  Your life is exciting compared to mine!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It seems your always doing something cool. Kayaking, weddings, camps, etc... Remember, I'm a guy that gets up, goes to gym, goes to work, goes to sleep.  Your life is exciting compared to mine!!!




Ditto


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

*Good MORNING! *








It got chillingly cold again last nite!  All the heats gone and its back to fall weather! Need a new jean jacket, Im going to have to look for one when Im in the city on Tuesday apartment hunting with the girls! 
No plans for today, Moms working,brothers away still at his girlfriends. Just gym, clean this place, and maybe start packing up some more things. 

Pattypoo-I dont know why everyone thought I was so short ?  (er shorter......hehe), I have long legs and long torso. I was always the tallest on my basketball teams except for one year one girl was slightly taller. My brother is over 6ft. Dads about my height and moms shorter, 5'5 or a lil less. We just grew like bad weeds. 



Rock- hmmmm I suppose I never thought of it that way. In all honesty a day in the life of Jennie is nothing spectacular or exciting!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Good MORNING! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning...
I figured you were probably 5'7" or 8".   It's pretty obvious from your pictures that you aren't short.    
   You must have been around 6' with your heels...  

When does school start again?


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

Its pretty cold here late at night and in the mornings now too. I hate winter...actually I dont mind winter, I hate the cold!!!!

Off to do sprints That makes me think of you. Im having a day like you, pretty relaxed, except I did my cleaning at 11pm last night!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

Holy snap jen!!!!!! Your new avi rocks!!  You look like such a hottie.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Love the new avi


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

*Good Afternoon! *



Got a TON done already today, worked out, spent an hour or so piling wood for my lazy ass good for nothing Brother!  He'll come home and see all that I did for him and I gaurantee I wont get a thank you. Ah well! At least I tryed to get a tan in 62F weather!  

Jamie- haha Yah I suppose that I am quite tall in my hells!  School starts Sept.27th but Im moving at the end of the week I think.

Jilly-I dont like the cold either, I just like fall weather, its not too too cold, more "crisp". I hate piles and piles of snow... just enough to go skidoo'ing really and make it pretty. If winter was only 2 months Id be happy.. but its our LONGEST darn season!  
Hope you had a peaceful day girlie! And dont you do those sprints unless shins are ALL better! 

Pattypoo- dont let the picture fool you!  

BritChick- Thanks!  YOURS is beautiful!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well good day Jen....

First of all, I have to tell you what I told you not too long ago.  You should *definitely* have no problem getting yourself a good guy.  You look real nice in your new AVI and it's amazing to me that you are not taken yet.... 
Well, we chilled out at the beach, since it rained.  Read a book, played with the kids...

I hope you are having a great day!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

> Pattypoo- dont let the picture fool you!



Don't hate on yourself little one.  You are a beautiful person, inside and out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 29, 2004)

Love the new avatar Jen! 




> wow, you are tall....I am only 5'5". I always guessed you to be around there......maybe that was just a pipe dream...lol




I never realized you were 5'5", damn... There are a few short guys at my gym that have a decent physique, though. The have short arms so they're very strong in pressing movements because their ROM is so short.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 29, 2004)

jennymuscles =jennybeautiful!    I love the new avi! you are so pretty!

as for the weather? mmm I agree. I love the fall when its "crisp" and you have to wear a sweater in the evenings, and its cool enough to sleep well. Ah.. where my uni is, the weather is sooo humid. its gonna be such an adjustment at first! 

I cant wait to go back though!! exciting stuff about the house! im doing the whole rez thing again. I get my same single room back I cant wait! a bunch of my friends are on my floor as well, so itll be fun!!

also, team is having mon/wed/fri workouts at 6am this year. so it will be good!!    on the other days, im just going to come in around 7 and workout before classes! i cant wait!

for real though, post some more pictures! Id love to see some from the wedding, or of your current progress (as im sure everyone else would agree with!)

have a good day jen! and thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

Good Evening! Had a productive afternoon, did 3 loads of laundry... hung them on the line.. only for it to rain after the last load was almost dry!  Watched a movie and packed up a few things.

Tony- I hope youve had a good day as well! Sounds peaceful! Thank you for the kind comments 

Pattypoo-do you always have to be so nice?!  TY! 

Mikster- Merci beaucoup!  

Holly- Is Hali/Dart. humid right now? Thats one thing I couldnt stand about living there, it was sticky A LOT! Even in the winter it felt "wet" and chilled ya right to the bone!  
Sounds like an awesome plan for the gym with the team once school starts back up! Are you planning to still train with that friend again from the ball team? 
Thank you for all the sweet comments, you are always far too kind!  I dont have any pics of the wedding with me in them, except the corner of my head in the audience!  Ugh prog pics? well I am a bit smaller and umm nothing impressive. But.. I am very happy.  


Jakey.. here's the pic I mentioned about the leaves changing. I wish I got another one yestarday! It was unbelievable!! ...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

*Sunday, August 29th*

*Training*

*Cardio:* 1hr+ Piling wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Weights:* chest/delts/tris
-incl db press
20/10(wu), 35/10, 35/10, 35/9
-decline pushups
..4 sets 15
-seated db military press
25/10, 30/8, 30/8
-bent over lateral raise
15/12, 15/11, 15/11
-unassited dips
bw/12, bw/11, bw/9, bw/8


*Diet*
*M1:* burittos: 2 sm. lc tortillas- 4egg whites-1 yolk- lf creamcheese/salsa- lettuce- coffee.w.milk 
*M2:* protein pancakes- sf jam
*M3:* protein shake- apple- coffee.w. milk
*M4:* grilled steak- lots of stirfry veges- 1tsp.olive oil- 5 fish oil 
*M5:* 1c.cottage cheese- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- cucumber- 5 fish oil


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

> Cardio: 1hr+ Piling wood



LMAO.....love that smilie


----------



## jfrance (Aug 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *
> Jamie- haha Yah I suppose that I am quite tall in my hells!  School starts Sept.27th but Im moving at the end of the week I think.
> *


*


Ah ha, it just struck me that that's another reason you have had a difficult time finding a guy.   Not only are most guys intimidated by strong women, they are intimidated by tall ones, too.    You are just too good for the average guy.     

This online journal thing really works, doesn't it.   It's the first time I've written down everything in months, and I see the signs that I've been being a little too permissive.   

I wish I was going out an pilling wood for 1 hour for cardio.
    All I get to do are machines, running or biking.
You have it all, girl.

Your work out is like Rocky when he's against the Russian.    


PS - Great Avi!*


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

Jen, you look so cute in your new Avi!!!


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2004)

The last time I went kayaking I nearly drowned 6 people and we all got pneumonia!   So now I dont kayak any more   

Jen when is your next competition? I love your haircolor girl, is it natural? It must be coz I've had them all on my hair and none looked that nice a shade LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Jen, just wanted to say you look beautiful in your new avi (as all the others!)  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

"It's raining, its POURING, the old man is snoring...." (la la la) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Started raining heavy in the middle of the night. DAMN my brother got lucky not having to pile wood for today... hmmm unless I find him a rain coat!  Plans for today.. make some calls and do a bit of sorting for Dad, workout and make a bunch of appointments to see apartments/houses tomorrow!  

Pattypoo- I didnt really wear a helmet though 

Jamie- Rocky?  haha I certainly do not have near "it all" I live in the middle of no mans land! Only for another week though, thank goodness!!  
maybe I should chop off my feet? then maybe I could get a guy! lol JK!!

Sara- Thank you!  

Dalila- my goodness, was that your first time kayaking???  I have never flipped my kakak except for on purpose for the fun of it or to clean it out.  
Actually thats my natural hair color, never dyed it before. And thats my hair.. WET!  I got out of the shower yestarday and just snapped the pic for the heck of it! My hairs a bit lighter with natural blondish and reddish highlights(moreso in the summer). 

Rock- Far too nice! your all silly! Thank you for the kind comment!  Hope youve had a great weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny.  My dad just applied for divorce from my stepmom.  Why?  because she was lazy.  He did the cooking, cleaning, yard work etc.  All the while she sat and watched tv.
> I guess it just bugged me a bit when you said that, because I pride myself on being like my father.  I always do most of the work when it comes to these types of things, probably because I feel I can do it better



Way to go, we need more guys like you and Tony in the world.  I've been lucky in the past to be with guys who LIKE to do the chores and let me relax..   But then I feel guilty and help out   

Oh, and PreMier...girls can ALWAYS do it better, don't kid yourself hon *we hear the creaking of the worm can opening in the distance*


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> "It's raining, its POURING, the old man is snoring...." (la la la)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahh, you are always so colorful Jen!  Hope you had a great weekend and are looking forward to a great workout week!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning hottie!!! Love the new avi!!   Your just as tall as me hun, when I wear heals I'm always the tallest out of my friends.  I use to hate it but I don't anymore, I like being tall now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

That pic is too cute! Yeah even tho I am only 5'7 I always wished I was a shortie, but now I am fine with it!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That pic is too cute! Yeah even tho I am only 5'7 I always wished I was a shortie, but now I am fine with it!



   Oh great, now it's not just a bunch of hotties on this board, but a bunch of tall hotties....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

WELL phoooooooeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my friend and I have been working on apartment search today for tomarrows viewings. Turns out that there are going to be 4 of us now. A 17yr old boy, in grade 12 is going to live with us, one of the girls close friends of the family. Needed a place. 
So we were looking for 4 bdrms. and there were only 3 aval. One sounded awesome and we called to make an appt. and they said that it would most likely be gone by tomorrow  But we could have a viewing at 4:30 today. PERFECT....but I cant go..  Parents and brother all left. No vechile and I cant get down to the town where my friends at... 2 hrs away. So she and the other friend are going to look at it and call me on the cell when they view it. Works fine for me, as long as its not a shoebox or dump, and it doesnt sound to be.  wish I could have gone though. ah well. As long as we get a place thats all that matters. 

Velvet- color makes its more livelier!  Thanks, hope you have a great day too! 

Andrea- hey sweets! I agree, I like being tall! I could never imagine being short!! I call ya in a bit  

Viv- Thank you!  wanted to be short? sillywoman! height is beauty! lol (well long legs anyways.. )

Jamie- lol!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Uh-oh!! 17 year old boy + raging hormones + hot little Jen running around = trouble!!!     Is he cute??   

That sucks that you won't be able to see the apartment, hope your friends have good taste!   

Talk to you later hottie!!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Uh-oh!! 17 year old boy + raging hormones + hot little Jen running around = trouble!!!     Is he cute??
> 
> That sucks that you won't be able to see the apartment, hope your friends have good taste!
> 
> Talk to you later hottie!!




    I don't know...  It could go either way.   The boy could have the best living situation imaginable!      Living, flirting, (and maybe more   ) with 3 older girls, one of which being the amazing Jen.     Or, the poor guy could end up having like 3 older sisters who pick on him and make his life very difficult...

   If anything, Jen, you will need a guy to practice your theraputic massage on.    I'd imagine with the different muscle tone and body shape, you'll need to practice on guys and girls...   He's your perfect test subject.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Ahh, nice picture Jen, thanks.  Although I dont see too many leaves that changed, its hard to tell 

Also, like others before have said, smokin avi.  Seriously hot!
I would also like to add that, that little 17year old kid is lucky as hell.  Why couldnt I have been put into a situation like this when I was his age?  Wtf did I do wrong lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2004)

You weren't born Canadian Jake!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Well better news, the girls checked out an apartment and a house this afternoon. The house sounded the best, so wer'e going back down tomorrow for me to look at it and finalize it if we want it!  

Andrea- haha I dont think that he's hot or anything, then again I have never met the kid, I will tomorrow and let you know! But dont forget I live with and around 17yr olds (my brother)  

Jamie- hah let me put it this way the kid has got it lucky, the other 2 girls are both very very pretty! He may just get picked on  

Jakey- Ill take more pics, I know that one didnt turn out well eh? and thank you for the nice comment  

Rock-  


OH YAH! unbelievable! I ordered my protein on Friday afternoon and it was delivered to my door(first time ever) this morning!!!  imagine that! Im def going to order from that website again (I wont tell my ex boss) :shhhh:


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

* Monday, August 30th *

*Training*

*Cardio:* 20min kickboxing video  

*Weights:* none

*Other:* Functional Training
-forearm plank
-4 point opposite lift
-single leg balance squat
-front lunge rotation
-high to low woodchop
-reverse ball fly

...membership to gym expired.. working out at home now. Weights will be lighter, I wont be tracking them just listing what exercises I do, etc. I dont want to be so anal with my lifts anymore, its just about balance to me.  Im happy, thats all that matters   (sorry Mono) 


*Diet*
*M1:* 1/3c.RedRiver cereal- 4egg whites- 1yolk- coffee w.milk
*M2:* 1/2c.Fiber 1- 1/2c.blueberries- lc yogurt- 1/2c.cottage cheese
*M3:* protien shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery- veges- 5 fish oil- coffee w.milk
*M4:* grilled chicken- salad w.apple/strawberries-grilled zucchini- 5 fish oil
*M5:* protein shake- personal bag lt. popcorn!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You weren't born Canadian Jake!



Thank god too!  All the women are hot, but most the guys that are from there are a bit weird *cough* Ian *cough*


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> ...membership to gym expired.. working out at home now. Weights will be lighter, I wont be tracking them just listing what exercises I do, etc. I dont want to be so anal with my lifts anymore, its just about balance to me.  Im happy, thats all that matters   (sorry Mono)


 LOL, dont worry about it, half of the stuff youre doing id probably kill myself attempting, anyway.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> * Monday, August 30th *
> 
> *Training*
> 
> ...



oh-kaaay ...  but you are gonna hafta give a few little insights into the functional training. 4 point opposite lift?


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Dalila- my goodness, was that your first time kayaking???  I have never flipped my kakak except for on purpose for the fun of it or to clean it out.
> Actually thats my natural hair color, never dyed it before. And thats my hair.. WET!  I got out of the shower yestarday and just snapped the pic for the heck of it! My hairs a bit lighter with natural blondish and reddish highlights(moreso in the summer).


Darn! I knew it was natural!     Which means my sorry ass can never have it!    

Kayaking  yeah it was the first time, but I didn't flip it over accidentally... instead I decided to leave the kayak and go for a swim when we were soooo far from the shore there was no way we could swim back! I also managed to convince the other 5 kids to do the same   , and 2 could't swim at all! We flipped them over ( OFCOURSE!) when trying to get back in....Then had to wait 45 min in very cold water for someone to pass by and help us get  back! My dad was so mad!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Training*
> 
> *Cardio:* 20min kickboxing video



Good morning Jen     Which video were you doing?  Have you tried Denise Austin's video yet?   It has 2 20 min kickboxing workouts on it that rock! Even tho, personally, I can't stand her voice..shes' waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to peppy for me


----------



## atherjen (Aug 31, 2004)

WOOHOO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 We got our house!!! Its real cute! A 4 bedroom, hardwood floors, real big bedrooms, HUGE kitchen, big fireplace, big backyard, etc ,etc. Very close to our school(s)-Mine/Selena's and Danny's too. I met Josh(the 17r old). He seems like such a polite and responsible kid!  Hes got a huge Tv and stereo system with surround sound for the living room with free high speed internet and cable for us! right on!   The basement is rented out for three GUYS from Nova Scotia, havent met them yet but hope their cute!  Im very excited. We stopped in to our school today as well as the student loans office and all is well there. 
Bloodwork went ok, my body hates to give blood unless I am clumsy I think. The nurse had to try to draw blood 3 times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Ultrasound went ummm well I dont know. The nurse looked things over then got a doctor to look things over too, and I just know something wasnt right, he had me doing some funny breathing and kept checking the places again and looking with deep thought at things.. and checked some different areas I hadnt had done before. But he said he couldnt tell me anything, that was up to my doctor, whom I dont see until the 16th. I hate waiting! 
my butt is sore from all the driving.. 6 hours  

Jakey- I should have had the camera with me today, the leaves are really turning red!! BBRRRRrrr

Mono- haha! Thanks for understanding!  

carb chick- For sure!  Want me to explain all the moves? and the fundamentals behind it? 

Dalila- Thats horrible story, but yet sooo funny about the kayaking experience!  ...... WELll there are new dye kits that you can buy that highlight and dye at the same time.. I think... 30$/box though! 

Velvet- ACTUALLY I do have Denise Austins Powerkickboxing, the 1999 version. I also have The New Method 20/20 cardio kick.  they're fun! I laugh at myself for doing them!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 31, 2004)

* Tuesday, Augst 31st*

*Training* 

Cardio: none

Weights: none

Other: squeezing my butt in the car 


*Diet*
*M1:* burritos: 2sm.lc tortillas- 4egg whites- 1yolk- lf.cream cheese/salsa- veges- coffee w.milk
*M2:* pb&J sandwich(wg bread, sf jam)
*M3:* 6oz.yogurt cup- 1 pickled egg+1 white- apple- coffee. w.milk
*M4:* protein shake- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 5fish oil - tons of veges

.......on the road and terribly busy all day  grabbed a sandwich at Selenas before we left and then on the way home stopped at a gas station and got the best I could.. was starving when I got home.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Crap, im such a spaz.  I havent gone to take a picture yet 

Did I miss something?  Was the ultrasound for your shins?  What was the bloodwork for?
I had to get blood drawn once.. I am such a wuss, I passed out from seeing the needle go into my arm


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats on your house, Jen!

You must be so excited!    

Hope the medical stuff turns out well.   (for luck)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Crap, im such a spaz.  I havent gone to take a picture yet
> 
> Did I miss something?  Was the ultrasound for your shins?  What was the bloodwork for?
> I had to get blood drawn once.. I am such a wuss, I passed out from seeing the needle go into my arm



yea whats with the ultra sound

and man you are a wuss prem


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I can kill and skin a deer/elk/moose, but when I see my own blood I get 'woozy'


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 31, 2004)

JenJen!!

Great news on the house! you will have so much fun.. and lets hope the guys are hotties for you. although Im sure they are gonna be shocked when they find out who is living in the house above them!!!

I cant wait to go back! I move into my dorm on the 8th at 2pm. Team meeting at 4pm! LOL!! I register for my classes tomorrow, and the way I have it worked out now, if I get everything I want, my earliest class is at 11, and Im done at either  2:15 or 3:45 everyday. Except Thursday, when I have a THREE HOUR journalism seminar! but thats ok, Ill be able to work out AND study in the am! wahoo!!

make sure you keep us updated on the move and all!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Awesome news on the house!! (can I come too, PLEASE??!!) Sorry the nurse had to stick you 3 times. Next time come to me, I'll get it on the first try and it won't hurt  (Not you though Jake, I'd make it slow and painful for you. LOL )

Good luck with going to the DR and all!


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

Jen it sounds to me like you did an ultrasound of your tummy? Or was it something else ? When are you gonna see your dr again? Hopefully all will be fine! 

When I went for my ultrasound ( tummy area), the silly dr. couldn't find my ovaries ( sometimes they hide behind the intestines) and she asked me if I was born a woman?!?!?  She must've thoguht I'd gone through a sex-change op  I swear the things that happen to me......


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 31, 2004)

poor dalila


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 31, 2004)

congrats about the house jenjen! it sounds NICE!

and sorry about the blood, once they stuck me 5 times... not a happy day, i passed out!


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

Greeky, you don't know the half of it! Did you see my journal? The hospital also managed to lose my clothes when I went in for the MRI LOL!! 

And before I forget again ( getting old here!), Jen congrats on the new house! Yoru housmates sound nice!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

*Good Morning! *



Slept well last night, didnt have to get up and go pee as usual!  

Jakey- your not a wuss if you can skin other animals, even my brother wont do that! I always have to clean the fishies and partridge!   I had an Ultrasound done to check up on all my female organs! ovaries, uterus, cervix and all those things... last time I had it done was 4 years ago, and all they found was a smaller than normal uterus. It was just to be sure nothing else had occured in that time. Had estrogen levels tested yestarday too...(blood). They still dont know wth is wrong with me 6 years after all this testing.  

Jamie- Thank you!  I am VERY excited about the house, school, the move.. everything!  

Holly- Thank you girl, Ill keep everyone updated! Best of luck with YOUR move. Do you know who's in your dorm room yet or on the floor? Nice schedule for classes! I remember my thursdays sucked... I had 3hr chem labs followed by 2hr tutorial in the afternoon, but dont forget the next day is friday!!!  

rock- Thanks !!  I wish I could just get my mother to take my blood and then give it to them (shes a nurse as well). I always had to go wait 2hrs 2X week for allergy shots growing up, would have been easier for mom to stick me at home! (ummm maybe that wouldnt have been smart when she was upset.lol) 

Dalila- yupp on my tummy, and then he checked part of my back, under my ribs.. I swear I had that goopyy stuff all over me! he was like "ok breath in like santa and hold it"  I was full of too much pee too!! I made sure I drank lots of water,last time I didnt know I even had to have afull bladder! 
Thats hilarious the dr asked you that!!  sometimes I wonder about them...  

Viv- Thanks darlin!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

Morning Cutie   .  Glad the Dr. visit went well.  I always make my mom draw my blood if I can help it. It makes me less nervous.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Good Morning! *
> 
> 
> 
> Slept well last night, didnt have to get up and go pee as usual!


Don't ya hate that, all part of the thing we do though hey.... 
Hope i find you well AJ, its always great to see you all ova the place encouraging people, you are awesome


----------



## Flex (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Aj,
looks like everything is goin great.

Don't you hate when u gotta wake up and pee! it used to be like clockwork for me. eeeeeevery single day. 

is that you in your avi? if it is, you look cute as hell!

talk to ya later,
Aj


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Good Morning Jen  
So happy you got a place now.. now is time to PARTY!!!    

Where you get all the cute smilies from?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

WEhoo got a ton done this morning, worked out, made calls for Daddy(still a few more left to do) and boxing some things.  
Its damn cold here again  drinking lots of tea!! 

Andrea- hey hun!! Ill give you a call when you get back from lunch!  

Rissy-  Hey!! Thank you for the nice comment and stopping by!  How have you been? I need to catch up with the coolest Aussie! 

Flex- Aloah Aj!  It is clockwork for me to get up and pee everynight. Thats why last nite was weird! lol!! 
yuppers thats lil ol me in my avi. 

Sara- Thanks!!  We plan to celebrate our house next saturday once we're all moved in! 
you mean these cute smilies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hehe  secret


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Good Morning! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I was the only one that did that at night......    Apparently lots of other people are up at night too 

Your house sounds like fun!!   Party at AJ's house this weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one that did that at night......    Apparently lots of other people are up at night too
> 
> Your house sounds like fun!!   Party at AJ's house this weekend!!




Well if I would just learn not to drink so much in the evening I would be alright  

haha Ill let you know if it's fun!  we cant move in until Danny gets her student loan and pays her damage deposit and rent for sept.  which will be sometime next week. Thats ok though, more time to pack.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

*Wednesday, Sept.1st* 

*Training*

*Cardio:* 25min Powerwalk

*Weights:* Bodyweight exercises
-lunges 
-jump squats
-handstand pushups
-horizontal pullups
-horizontal curl-ups
-chair dips
-v situps


*Diet*
*M1:* 2sm. lc tortillas- 1/2c.egg whites- lf cream cheese/salsa- lettuce- coffee.w.milk
*M2:* protein shake-2 oatcakes- sf jam
*M3:* 1/2c.Fiber 1- 1/2c.cottage cheese- lc yogurt- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w.milk
*M4:* lean pork loin- grilled zucchini/steamed gr.beans- 5 fish oil
*M5:* protein shake- 5 fish oil- personal bag lt.popcorn 

...not really an appetite today?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

Jen, I always have a problem of drinking my water at night. I guess waking up in the middle of my sleep doesn't bother me that much, otherwise I would've changed my drinking habit!   

I really like how your training and diet is laid out. Can I ask you something? Where did you get all this info on both training and nutrition? Professional advice? Also, what are your calories and macros for the day? I hope I'm not being too nosy.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Jen, I always have a problem of drinking my water at night. I guess waking up in the middle of my sleep doesn't bother me that much, otherwise I would've changed my drinking habit!
> 
> I really like how your training and diet is laid out. Can I ask you something? Where did you get all this info on both training and nutrition? Professional advice? Also, what are your calories and macros for the day? I hope I'm not being too nosy.




girlie, NEVER think your being nosy!!  Ask me anything! the color of my undies, what kind of deotarant I use, whatever!!!  I certainly have nothing to hide and dont mind! 
As for where I _get_ my info?  I really dont know, years of my own research and learning I suppose. I am a REAL *GEEK* and there is not denying that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read my biology and physiology texts for my own purposes and loved it all!  
Hmmm dont look at my calories or macros for today!  bad day eating and so was yestarday! But Im not striving for perfection right now, just balance and not getting anal about every little bit, it drives me too insane and I dont want diet and training to control my life, just be healthy and active. Thats whats important to me. I fear sometimes people let those above things preoccupy them too much, which leads to destorted relationship with food and body.  I try to aim for 1800-2000 or so calories each day, carbs in 3 meals usually, EFA's in the other 2. I dont weigh my meats or measure veggies or the milk I add in coffee, etc. Its all just ruff estimates. I take one day a week where I let myself have some treats, which is generally clean anyways(aside from alcohol sometimes, 1 or 2 sm. drinks).


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome post Jen. Focusing on moderation and stability is a great thing IMO. Keep it up.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL! I love that geek smiley! Wow, you really are such a nice person...why aren't there more people like you, huh?  That's where I get my info from, reading. I love doing research on fitness and nutrition. It's like a little hobby of mine. I guess you can say that roming around this forum is me searching for unanswered questions I have. 

You definitely are helping me, Jen! Thank you.   I think I should do the same with my diet...concentrate on eating clean and balanced meals. Sometimes a person can get disconnect with their body and I might as well be in this situation now, as I've been busy with work, school, and other things in life. As long as I'm active and burn more calories than I consume, I should reduce my bf% (hopefully one day achieve a similar body development as you with your muscles showing!).


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Jen.. what color are your undies... thong?


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Jen, when you say docs don't know what's wrong with you, what do you mean? Don't you generally feel well?

Yeah I figured it was the tummy scan, I did it the other day when they lost my clothes!!  Blood works too, and everything came back perfect, save the fact that I may have a tummy hernia... those docs!! I pay them good money and they bring me bad news!! Where's logic in that?!?!  

Sleep well little-tall one!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Rissy-  Hey!! Thank you for the nice comment and stopping by!  How have you been? I need to catch up with the coolest Aussie!


 The coolest Aussie hey...... 
I have been soooooo busy  Just got some time back so i tripped through some journals and couldn't go past yours 
Dieting hard for my comp, 24 days to go and praying everything will fall into place, Gopro is looking after me so that gives me alot of confidence 
So what kind of deodorant do you use Jen?? You can tell alot about a woman by the way she smells


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

*G'Morning!! * Its cold again!!! 34F this morning! had to put on my flannel jammies this morning! I have to drive my brother to his girlfriends this morning, run some errands for Dad, buy a couple appliances for me, and get groceries!  

Mikster- Thanks!  I wish that you could see things that way too.

Diana- Thank you for the nice comment! I am so impressed to see your vast interest in healthy already too! You remind me a lot of me! Your parents and family should be very proud, and you should be as well of yourself!  
I've personally learned through my own experiences that I just cant let myself obsess over every fine detail of diet and training.. it makes me unhappy rather than healthy and happy. Your doing soooooo good! Stick to what your doing and dont let any little thing stress you out!  

Jakey- I wear boy undies(style) to bed with tshirts normally. right now they're white with purple trim and say I love cookies on the butt!  

Dalila- by wrong I mean ammenorhea, for years. I always had a problem even having a period when I was 13, lack-there-of anyways. The docs have tested sooo sooo much and put me on different things over the years, with no such luck yet. Only thing that was found was Dyplasia, ie. precancerous cells growing in the cervix(no worries, its monitored).  
Your dear woman you have bad luck at he hospitals eh!!!

Rissy- yes the coolest and only one I know!!  Im glad to hear that things are going so well with your comp prep! You will do wonderful, I have no doubts! 
my deotarant, well I just bought a new one- Soft&Dri powerstripe in passion flower. Its smells ok.. works alright too I guess. lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, Jen, that's great news..the house sounds awesome!  And the prospect of cuties in the basement sounds even better...keep us posted on the hottie-situation eh?  lol

Haven't tried any of the Method tapes yet...I'll have to check them out!  Surprising too, becuase I have a library of over 50 fitness videos


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> LOL! I love that geek smiley! Wow, you really are such a nice person...why aren't there more people like you, huh?



Hi Diana!  Look around this site, there are A LOT More people on this site that are really really nice and very very smart....Jen's a great example of both qualities!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, and Good Morning Jen!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Jen*, I'll keep everything you said in mind. Thanks for your support. 


*Velveteyes*, I have noticed lots of people here with such qualities. I just wanted to point out to Jen about hers. 

Oh, I've read your journal and it's very inspiring. I'll be sure to check in here and there to comment on your workouts!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 2, 2004)

atherjen
[COLOR=Magenta said:
			
		

> Jakey- I wear boy undies(style) to bed with tshirts normally. right now they're white with purple trim and say I love cookies on the butt!  [/COLOR]
> 
> [/COLOR]




   I've got a bunch of the same ones that I sleep in.  I've got a hot pink and purple pair that say Naughty Girl!! LOL!!

Morning babe- call me if you get a chance.


----------



## jstar (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Jen!

Just wanted to say hi and hope you are having a great day! Too bad it is getting cold - 34F - that is almost freezing 

Oh, I love your avi - you look so pretty!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

hi jen!

have a good day. I miss talking with you!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

its me again

I was wondering if you could explain the new stuff you are doing since you dont have a gym for the next little while..   

thanks jenjen!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2004)

> Jakey- I wear boy undies(style) to bed with tshirts normally. right now they're white with purple trim and say I love cookies on the butt!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I sleep in pink satin ones that say "spunky"! 

Come on Patrick, give me some love too   

I'm in such a weird mood today.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 x2

 Jen, pics?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Good Evening!! :bounce: Long day but very productive. Got my workouts in, errands ran, groceries, yadda yadda. Bought a new toaster, couldnt find a good blender though and I argued with the cashier(in french) at the hardware store on the price..  
 Finally got my mom to start taking fish oil caps too and she went for a powerwalk with me! Its yet, another, start to healthier living.  
I bought this awesome Tomato Sauce today at the groc.store. All natural ingredients, no added sugars or fats and high in fiber(4.6g). Its soo good and I tried spagetti squash too, killer alt. to real spagetti! 


Velvet- Thanks! I havent met the guys downstairs yet, hopefully they will be cute!!   Your OWN library of 50 fitness videos?? WOW lucky duck! 
And your right, this place(IM) is wonderous for all the amazing and supportive people! 

Diana- Anytime I can be of help  

Andrea- Heya hun! Sorry I didnt have a chance to call today, I was terribly busy! Ill call tomorrow! 
dang same undies too? too much alike!  lol 

Starystar- Hey!!  Good to see you again! I hope that all is well!! your right its cold, is sweater season again, summer clothes packed away. boooo

Holly- Hiya! which part exactly would you like me to explain? I dont mind at all. 

Pattypoo-  

rock- Pink!!  one of my fav colors! haha 

Mono- pics of my undies?  ummmmm. sillyman


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

*Thursday,Sept.2nd*

*Training*

*Cardio:* 30min Powerwalk

*Weights:* --------

*Other:* Functional Training
-forearm plank
-4 point opposite lift
-single leg balance squat
-front lunge rotation
-high to low woodchop
-reverse ball fly


*Diet*
*M1:* protein pancakes- 1/3c.blueberries- coffee w.milk
*M2:* yogurt cup- apple- raw veggies w.little bit of lt.ranch
*M3:* protein shake- 2 oatcakes- sf jam- coffee w.milk
*M4:* lean grnd.deer- spagetti squash- 1/2c.tomato sauce-salad  
*M5:* 1/2c.cottage cheese- 1/2c.yogurt- sprinkle of Fiber 1- 1Tbs.peanut butter- celery/cucumber- 5 fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2004)

Do snatches with me!  Theyre so damn cool... i wish i had started them a loooong time ago.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

hey jen!   

I love looking at your diet, and seeing what you eat together, it gives me good ideas! Im a little worried about getting stuff ready for school, meals I mean. the caf is great, but Im going to be so busy, esp in the afternoons, practices from 430-730 ish every day, then library after that, so Im trying to get some good ideas to take with me and eat! 

I'd love to know about your functional training stuff. like the opposite lift, and the balance squat, basically everything you mentioned in your last workout!    If thats not too much of a bother!


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

Jakey- I wear boy undies(style) to bed with tshirts normally. right now they're white with purple trim and say I love cookies on the butt!  

[/QUOTE]

Jen, they make boy undies with purple trim where you live???  What kinda boys wear them?  I know, I know what you meant, just teasing!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

*GOOD FREEZING COLD ARTIC MORNING! *



LOL! Dad built a fire on for us this morning it was so cold!! brrrrr!! 
didnt sleep well after 2pm. My darn cat woke me up 3X, once when he came and slept with me all curled up near my head purring  (he NEVER does that.. must have been cold too. haha), and then he was tugging at my hair so I got up to feed him and then he whined to go outside later. evil cat!  
Not much going down today, a few things to do for Dad, workout, and then when my mother wakes up(she worked nights last night) I have to clean for family and everyone else coming this weekend. 
OH funny thing, my grandmother called last night to tell us that she had the wedding reversed? (forget the name of it)- she said she realized that man was drinking heavy behind her back(my grampy was an alcoholic) and that he was lying a lot to her. FINE time for her to realize that.. haha at least now and not later I guess.  

Mono- what am I supposed to snatch.... my chunky dog?  
seriously though, Id need someone experienced to teach me that sort of stuff, and I know of no one.  maybe Patrick can come visit and show me! 

Holly- I managed really well taken meals with me to school last year, etc. 
some ideas off the top of my head: 
carbs: fruit, bagged Fiber 1 cereal, precooked protein pancakes, homemade oat/berry muffins or cookies (check the recipe section), ww pitas and whole grain bread.  
protein: cottage cheese- yogurt- protein (keep dry in shaker bottle then add water when ready to drink)- protein pancakes again- tuna or chicken on ww pita and wg bread. 
fats: peanut butter on celery or on an apple or mixed in cottage cheese- little container of fish oil caps. A salad drizzled with olive or hemp oil, etc. 
 
Ill make another longer post on the functional training then. 

Dalila-  well see, no wonder I cant get a man the're all feminine!! haha jk!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning hottie!! So, what's on that little bootie today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning Jen! Sorry about the sleep, that sucks!  I haven't slept much lately. Your Grandmother sounds like she has a very interesting life, LOL.  Have a good day!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Jen!

Wow!  It's that cold already???  At least you won't be without power!  No power is like living like a caveman and everything closed is like living in a ghost town.  Problem there is, 1 million people with nothing to do tend to drive around looking at destruction, not paying attention, causing accidents!

Congrats on your new place BTW!  That should be a fun-wonderful experience!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Mono- what am I supposed to snatch.... my chunky dog?
> seriously though, Id need someone experienced to teach me that sort of stuff, and I know of no one.  maybe Patrick can come visit and show me!


 Just watch videos, read descriptions, etc.  Obviously your form won't be great unless someone demonstrates it, but i think you can get the basics down.  Try it, it's fun.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Jakey- I wear boy undies(style) to bed with tshirts normally. right now they're white with purple trim and say I love cookies on the butt!







			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I've got a bunch of the same ones that I sleep in.  I've got a hot pink and purple pair that say Naughty Girl!! LOL!!
> 
> Morning babe- call me if you get a chance.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm glad your granny got her wedding annulled! (i think thats the word!)

Balance  I don't weigh my meats anymore..protein is good for me and if I am still hungry my body needs it!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

What a day! Had more to do for Dad than anticipated, cleaned the house for company coming tomorrow, worked out and helped my Mom pack for her move on monday. It was COLD here all day!! high was 48F. Dad kept the fire built all day in the woodstove, baked some healthy banana muffins for my Dad.  

Andrea- hey sweets! I am sooooo sorry I didnt get a chance to call!  Ill try you at home over the weekend or if your at your moms let me know! 

rock- OH for sure my Grandmother is DRAMA QUEEN!!!  Its quite amusing. But I have never been close or really known her, her choice, which I am fine by.  (long story)

David- Hey!  How are you? You havent been evacuated from Flordia yet?  I keep watching it on the news! scary!!! I hope all is well for you!  

Mono- umm well... I have seen videos and instructions.. I tried real light before but I dont think I ever did them proper.  I may try again! we see.. 

Jakey- 

Viv- THATS the word!!  you smart cookie!!
Im glad that you are finding better balance too! Its all about lifestyle change rather than drastic measures!  to me anyways. I have been there and felt like... poooo..


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

*Friday, Sept.3rd*

*Training*

*Cardio:* Sprints  
warmup:800m jog
sprints: ladders- 100m sprint/100m walk x 12
buttkicks: 40m x 2

*Weights:*-------------------

*Other:* Power Yoga 
(very challenging, moreso than some pilates moves I do, and felt soo energized and clear minded after)
-note:also started meditating 10-15mins/day. 


*Diet*
*M1:* protein pancakes- sf jam- coffee w.milk
*M2:* 2 wg bread- 4sl.turkey- 2tbs.hummus- spinach salad
*M3:* 6oz.yogurt- 1/2c.blueberries-strawberries- 1/3c.lc specialK- coffee w.milk
*M4:* shake n bake chicken(didnt eat skin)- fiddleheads- 5 fish oil
*M5:* protein shake- 1Tbs.peanut butter- veges-sf jello- 5 fish oil


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

g'night jenjen!

maybe you can explain functional training tomorrow? 

have a good morning! hope its not too cold for you, its been getting CHILLY here when I wake up too!! talk to you soon!


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

Your new place sounds great, Im glad it worked out for you!!! WHen are you moving?

Boy undies, cute. I like the little boy shorts to sleep in, Steve like em too!

Oh, what is a fiddlehead? Oh ya, how did you like the lc special k?? I saw it the other day, and wasnt sure If I should buy it. WHat do you think is better (healthy for you), that or F1?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Bonjour!!  * Wow I stayed up late last night, a couple of my guy friends stopped by(their visiting with their family-close friends of ours) just for the night. Then I sat around wide awake and watched 60minutes. scary topics about gastric bypass surgery  
I am sooooo soooo sore today from the yoga and sprints yestarday!  Also, the mediatating is sooo relaxing and I cant tell you how glad I am that I started doing it. 
Today I think that Im meeting one of my lil girlfriends in town for coffee and chatting and a lil shopping maybe. She goes back to school Tuesday and Im leaving next week sometime, so just a lil goodbye(although Im not far away).  

Holly- Gmorning!  Ill type all that out for you after I go eat, its quite long but I dont mind  

Jilly- Thanks! Im moving sometime this coming week, depending when Danny gets her student loan so she can pay her damage deposit and rent for sept. none of us can move in until she does. I really need to get my butt in gear and pack more!  
A fiddlehead is a type of wild fern that grows around here. Im surprised that you being Canadian arent familiar with it.. but then again I dont know if you get them out west?  We pick them in the spring and freeze them to eat all year long... Ill include a pic!  
as for the lc special K... it is YUM!  maybe too yum, it could be dangerous! LOL!!! I would say that fiber1 is better for you though. the sk has soy protein in it.

fiddleheads for Jilly:


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

Better to be safe than sorry, Im gonna stick with F1....help to not trigger a binge.

Those fiddley thingies are weird lookin! What do they taste like? How do you prepare em? No, I have never seen tham before.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

Morning Jen!!!

ahhh my arms are dying, I did sooo many pushups last night. And I am feeling it today!  If you dont mind writing out your training that would be soo nice! I'd really appreciate it. Another thing I dont really get, as stupd as it sounds, is I want to start running sprints on the field, but I dont really know how. I have done them with my friend before, but she arranged everything/timed etc. Is there a simple way to explain that? Im sorry for al lthe questions, and the things youll have to type out! you are a lifesaver Jen!   

Hope you had a good breakfast! I had blueberry pancakes, yogurt and an ew!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

Jilly- your right! I dont think that it would be safe to keep in the house if you already have to control yourself with Fiber!  
haha weird looking indeed! You can buy them in the store, frozen though.. McCains sells them(straight from NB!) lol. I just steamed them and then add vinegar or lf sourcream and pepper.  

Holly- Morning!  I wrote ALL of it out earlier for you and anyone else that may be interested!  might be some typos, I typed fast! lol as for the sprints..  its quite simple to just begin with. do you plan to run the track length or just use the feild? if so then get a cuple markers, anything even(a hat, old shoe, binder, anything) set one down and then take 100 HUGE steps- this is about 1 meter. when you get to the other end mark that end. warm up by jogging that 8 times or just around the track. then to sprint, start at one marker and go as absolute FAST AND HARD as you can until you reach the other marker. then walk back to begining and repeat. you can take a slight 2min rest after 5 sprints or so. thats just a simple basic plan to start with.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Functional Training* is focused on three-dimensional training: more sophisticated, "functional" moves that work your body the way it operates in the real world. "Wether your hiking, spiking a volleybal or just hauling groceries, you're constantly changing directon" says Another Carey, co-owner of FunctionFirst, an exercise therapy clink in San Diego. " Soits a lot more effective to train movements rather than specific muyscles." but theres a catch. Functional moves may be more effective than traditional exercises, but they're also more difficult to master. 
To get the most out of functional training, your technique is of paramount importance- and perfecting your form begins with your feet! 
Allignment insight: 
The goal is to position your feet, knees and hips so they're all in proper alignment- otherwise, your weight wont be distributed evenly, your balance and posture will be thrown off and the exercise will be less effective. Here are somepointers to help you get aligned: 
-make sure your knee is directly in line with your second toe at all times. 
-when doing standing exercises with your feet hip width apart, keep your arches lifted so youre not rolling your feet inward- but not so much that you roll onto the other edge of your feet, either. 
-when doing standing exercises, your weight should be above your arches- not too far forward on your toes or leaning back into your heels. 

1- Forearm Plank
~lie facedown with lefs extended and feet together, forearms and elbows on ground shoulders width apart, palms rotated in with pinky side of hands resting on the ground. Draw shoulders blades down, pull abs up. Keeping buttocks, hams, quads and calves tight and knees straight, tuck your toes under and lift torso, hips, legs off the ground as one unit so body forms a straight line from head to heels. 
hold for at least 20-30 seconds, progressing to 1minute. repeat for 3 sets total, resting 30 seconds between sets. 
pointer: at the top of the lift, contract all of your muscles, especially abs and butt to minimize any arch or sway in lower back. 

2- Four-point opposite Lift
~kneel with palms flat, wrists aligned under shoulders, knees hip width apart, arms straight but not locked. Find a neutral spine by letting abs drop, then pull belly up, keeping spine long so body forms a straight line from shoulders to hips: draw shoulder blades down. Maintaining torso position, lift arm left arm and straighten right leg up to torso height. Keep shoulders, hips and pelvis level. Pause and hold for 3-5seconds, then lower arm and leg and repeat with opposite arma nd leg. 
Continue to alternate until you have completed 10 reps on each side. complete 2 full sets. 
pointer:as you extend your arm and leg, keep torso motionless and picture your lifted hand and foot stretching apart from one another. 
dont lift your legg too high or you may arch your back, and dont shift weight to one side and loose balance. 

3- Single leg Balance Squat
~stand on your lef foot, leg straight with hips flexed forward, right heel lifted and right knee bent at 90 degress; relax arms at side and contract abs. If you can maintain balance, bend left knee, keeping hips square. pause, then straighten left knee and repeat. 
Repeat for 15 reps each leg or simply hold for 30seconds on each side. do 2-3 sets total. 
pointer: keep the toes of your standing foot pointing straight ahead. dont let the arch of your staninf foot drop inward, which can shift your knee inward, stressing the knee joint; dont lean too far forward, which causes your back to arch; dont let your hips shift and drop to one side, as this causes pelvic instabilitty.

4- Front lunge Rotation
~stand with feet hip width apart holding a 4-8lb medicine ball in frontof waist. Contract abs, lift chest and relax shoulders. Step forwardwith right foot, bending both knees so right knee aligns with right ankles and left knee appoaches ground, heel lifted. As you lunge, rotate torso to bring ball next to right hip. Rotate back to center as you push off right foot to return to starting position. repeat on opposite side, lunging with left leg and rotating to left. 
do 10 reps each side, 2-3 sets total. 
pointer: keep torso vertical throughout and dont drop your hips; dont move only your arms and dont lunge past your toes. 

5- High to low Wood Chop
~ you hook a resistance tube/band to the top of a doorjam, and then stand with your right side to the door. Hold the tube with both hands together, feet a bit more than hip width, left foot a foot above the right. Then pull the tube down toward your left hip, rotating your torso and flexing forward from hips slightly as you shift weight to left foot. Then rotate back to starting position, using your butt and obliques to initiate the movment.  make sure you keep feet flat and dont pull with arms, use your body instead. 
do 10 reps eachside, total of 2-3 sets. 

6- Reverse Ball flys: 
~quite simple really. its the same as a bent over lateral raises except with this you use a stability ball. Lie on it so you're on the ball from lower ribs to hips. Extend your legs, balls of feet hip-width apart on the ground. Then do a lateral raise as normal. do 2-3 sets of 10-12reps.
pointer: as you lift dumbells imagine youre pinching a pencil between your shoulder blades. dont hang head and only lift dumbells to shoulder height.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds interesting and something I would do. I already include the forearm planks in my ab workout (I can do 2 min. straight without rest) so I might as well try the other ones. Thanks for typing that info out Jen...you're an angel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Morning Jen! When your doing your sprints, do you ever have problems with your back or hamstring? Lately when i sprint I keep pulling or doing something wrong in that area


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jen, 


How are those shins?  

I hadn't been reading journals much lately, so I just came by to see how things were in your neck of the woods...I see training is going well...

Anyway, just came by to say hi and hope that you have a great day


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

COLD!!! darn I even wore a big sweater and jeans today and was still cold!! This 50F weather is freezzing!! I was looking at a leather coat to buy today... but I figured Id let my mommy dear pay for it!  I still need a new jean jacket too.. hmm Ill buy that one! 
A friend and I met up at the frenchie gym today, played around a bit, went our for  coffee and shopped a little bit  
My uncle and his wife are staying this weekend visiting and theres a bunch of friends/family up at the other lodges, so its a fairly packed place around here. No plans for tonite, just hanging around and probably watch Big brother in a bit.

Diana-2 mins is awesome!!  Your most welcome, those moves arent hard after you master them but they surely make me sore everytime!  I normally do Pilates a couple times a week too and just started power yoga instead... unbelievably difficult and my body is sooo sore today!  

rock- I havent experienced any pain from sprints. But if you are then I suggest to try not to hunch your torso forward too much as that can cause lower back pain and injuries for some. Increased low back curvature with tight hip flexors can cause forward tilting of pelvis which can increase the stress on the hamstrings. Also poor abdominal and lower back strength can increase stress to hamstrings, so they may be points that you want to emphasize a bit more in your weight training.  

Tony- Hey!  How have you been? My shins are ALL better thanks!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

wow!! thanks jen!   this was sooo much more than I had expected! I love it! I do the forearm planks, you can really feel it in your abs hey? I love them.. The other ones sound really interesting, esp the reverse ball flys! I have a ball, but I dont have the resistance tube/band. Do you know where I can get one/cost?    

again thank you!

now its back to PACKING! ugh the death of me. I hate packing so much. but only 4 days until I leave now! yay!!! I cant wait, I just wish I had my book lists for my classes already!  Im SUCH a nerd!!

have a good night Jenjen


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

oops! I was just posting this as you posted tonight!   

It sounds like you had a good day.. not sure if you've checked my journal, but sean, my friends bro, him and his team won the gold! you would have LOVED it, it was so intense. amazing to watch the concentration, and then giving everything in their races, like collapsing afterwards, it definitely impressed me!!


anyway, Im just getting some stuff ready.. listening to my marvin gaye/al green mix  and waiting for bb to come on! its going to be good tonight!! talk to you soon!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks. That helps alot. I do lean forward when I sprint, that's what I was always taught to do, but that makes alot of sense!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, got off of my fat ass and got pics.  Cold here and im not even that far north 

A lot of the trees are pines, so the oaks are orange.  Not all have changed yet though.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 4, 2004)

Cool climbing terrain.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

I want to incorporate Pilates into my routine as well because of the stretching exercises it involves. I'll add this functional training too...always was interested in this kind of stuff...  I agree that it leaves you sooo sore the next day. Some times even more so than weight training.  :bounce:


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

Good Morning!  What a night!!! I was cozied up watching BigBrother last night with my aunt sleeping since she has been sick... I heard a vechile drive in to the yard but after about 5mins no one came in..  so I went out to the walkway and turned on the light only to find my uncles truck parked....and to see my uncle crawling on the ground... first thought- he drive himself back from the other lodge and was overly drunk. Then he informs me that he broke his foot wrestling around with another guy and just wanted to go to bed  I hauled his sillybutt inside and gave him ice and he went to bed.. refused to go to the hospital despite the 3 cracks they he and 2 other guys heard. what a dumbo, still says he's going canoeing today!  

Holly- You're welcome, certainly no problem.  You can get those bands/tubes at any big sports store. I know SportsChek in the HFS has it, at least they did.. really though check any other them, should carry them and are under 10$. 
WOW I would have loved to watch that race!! how exciting!  Hope the packing is going well. 

Rock- Not a prob!  I hope that helps some with the sprints, let me know! 

Jakey- your awesome! thanks for taking those pics! !  I guess your leaves are changing a lot too! I need to take updated better ones.. I awoke this morning to 31F!  

Mono-  

Diana- I totally feel that variation and incorporating different types of training in your training is not only beneficial for endless reasons but it keep things interested!  
If you wanted to get started on just some basic Pilates or Yoga you could buy a tape or book.. arond 10-20$. Ill also check online for you for some basic routines!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

*Saturday, September 4th*

*Training*

*Cardio*: 15mins incl.tread pwo

*Weights*: 
-unassited chin ups
-unassited dips
-weighted pushups
-snatches  
........well Mono, I played around with these at another attempt today!  fun fun, droped the weight behind me the first go again.. BANG! loved the looks from people!  


*Diet*
*M1:* 1/2c.oats- 1/2c.cottage cheese- 1/2c.yogurt- blueberries- coffee w.milk
*M2:* 2 wg bread- sf jam- peanut butter- salad
*M3:* apple- skim string cheese- cafe au lait(skim)
*M4:* moose steak- green beans/baby carrots- salad- 5 fish oil 
*M5:* protein shake- 5 fish oil- cucumbers- little bit of lt.popcorn- sf hot cocoa made w.1%milk


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 5, 2004)

That's pretty funny about your uncle. I hope he's ok though!

I have bought Winsor Pilates dvd, so I have a nice collection for targeting different bodyparts and different lengths of exercise types. Thanks for offering to search for basic movements online, you're such a sweetheart!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *Saturday, September 4th*
> 
> *Training*
> 
> ...


Jen,
As pretty as you are there is no need to drop huge barbells to get the gym hunks to notice you !  J/K


----------



## Monolith (Sep 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> -snatches
> ........well Mono, I played around with these at another attempt today!  fun fun, droped the weight behind me the first go again.. BANG! loved the looks from people!


 LOL, cool!!

 I havent dropped the weight behind me yet (although ive done some crazy one legged hopping backwards trying to keep the weight up  ).  I did drop the weight forward once, and it ripped a line about 4 inches long into my left shin. 

 Did you get any good reps in?  Or overhead squats even?  Im still having trouble with em.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

Jen!

thanks for the info on the resistance band. I saw some at shoppers today! I thought it was kinda funny that shoppers had a bunch of that stuff and pilates mats and everything as well! I was going to get it, but I wanted to ask you a few questions first! If you dont mind.  The thing I was looking at was like two loops, if that makes sense, and it was for like bicep curls, rows, etc. Is this what you are talking about? And, if I were to do the exercises like it says if I cant get in to lift for whatever reason, does this provide a good workout? obviously not as good as lifting, but when we're on the road and stuff, I could do it in the hotel! 

Ah packing is killing me! I hate it so much. there is stuff everywhere and my mom is freaking out on me! everyone is tripping over my stuff, and it seems there is more than when I started. Im just getting my mom hemming like 6 pairs of pants, oh was so angry!   She was like "Holly!!!! I told you not to leave these for the last minute!!" but of course I did! 

Any more news on when you are leaving? soo exciting!

have a good day jen! talk to you soon.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Jen I thoguht some crazy things happen to me, but after reading your stories about ur granny and uncle, all I can say is " welcome to the family girl!"  But seriously I hope your uncle is fine?

Ashtanga ( power yoga) is awsome stuff! I love it too and I am always more sore after an hour of ashtanga than weights, probably because it activates the whole body through the entire time of practice. I had a wodnerful japanese teacher too... but for the time being is on the shelf too. HAve a great week ahead! O and by the way, kept meaning to ask - what's Faranheit in Celzius? ( and dont laugh!)


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

*Good Morn!* Had a nasty run through with my allergies last nite. bahhh need to go see my accupunturist again! 
My mom and brother are moving today into their new apartment back in my hometown. 
Update on my uncle- well he went to the hospital yestarday and they x-rayed and sent him away to the larger hospital in the city for surgery this morning.. 2 bad breaks.. needs a plate and a pin!!  poor poor man! Myabe thats where I get my clumsiness!

Diana- Ok thats perfect! I want Windsor Pilates sooo soo bad! Ive only seen it online or TV though, and shipping and amercian funds is pricy! Where did you buy yours? 

Gary-  trust me there were no hunks there! 

Mono- I suck!  I used fairly light weights since I couldnt even get form right with that! It was fun though, I didnt try any overhead squats.. if you say they are harder than the typical snatch then Im sure I couldnt do it.. 

Holly- Thats awesome about the bands!  Sounds better than what I have! lol!
haha I am leaving things to the last minute too!  its terrible.. I have packed SOME just have a ton more before friday.. and here it is monday..  I better get my butt in gear eh!  

Dalila- My family is twisted sometimes!!  Much drama, for the mostpart I generally try to ignore it all, there ARE a few sane ones of us though!  
I wish I could have a real teacher for the yoga! Might help me better with the breathing techniques, etc. 
ummmmmmmmmm  celcius.. its like double +32= farheniet. something like that... I honestly dont know A lick of celcius! and you think I would since most all of Canada follows that system,but growing up on a boarder town, all of our radio stations were American and I always read it in Farenhiet!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

*Sunday, Sept.5th*

*Training*

*Cardio:* -20min kickboxing video
-10min jumping jack intervals 

*Weights:* ---------

*Other:* 30min Power Yoga
(loving it!) 


*Diet* 
*M1:* burritos: 2 lc.tortillas- 4egg whites/1yolk- lf cream cheese- salsa- coffee w.milk
*M2:* homemade veggie soup- 2 wg bread- 3sl.turkey- 1Tbs.hummus- lettuce
*M3:* protein shake- 1/2c.milk- 1/2 sm.banana- 2tsp.peanut butter- 5 fish oil- veges
*M4:* pizza: 1 ww pita- grilled chicken- tomato sauce- veges- 1/4c.skim moz.cheese
*M5:* 1/2c.yogurt- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- 1/4c.blueberries- 1/4c.lc specialk- sf jello- 5 fish oil


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I suck!  I used fairly light weights since I couldnt even get form right with that! It was fun though, I didnt try any overhead squats.. if you say they are harder than the typical snatch then Im sure I couldnt do it..


 haha... oh well.  at least you gave it a try.  I'm determined to get my form down.


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

Jen, just wondering what time you wake up and eat your first meal, and what time you sleep and eat your last meal?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Well Mom and my brother are all moved and gone now. Just me and Daddyyoo.. at least until later in the week when I move..  Cant wait!! 

Mono- It was fun, all the best for you to perfect the moves more!  

Sara- 
a normal schedule right NOW.. (will change once schools starts.. and this isnt into account when I am out and about for the day busy... but.. 
normally awake at 7:30am.. have coffee.. 
meal 1 by 8:30
meal 2 11:30
meal 3 2:30
meal 4 5:30
meal 5 8:30
bed by 10pm. 
those are approx.. I dont live by the clock.


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

AJ-I wake up at 7ish, at the gym by 8, home by 10 and eat my *post wo* meal by 10:30. Do you recommend just whey, ew's, and fishies pre-workout, or whey, fishies, *F1* and ew's? Why??? Oh, I do weights than cardio.

thanks You're the greatest!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought mine @ http://www.theshoppingchannel.com/product_results.asp?departmentId=788&templateCode=PR (The Shopping Channel). They have a good price there and it's of course in CDN $$. They have variety as well. You can buy then via credit card or send cheque/money order.

BTW, I also buy from them "Pur Minerals" which is mineral based make-up. I love it so much, but they're usually out of stock because their products are good and get great feedback. Just so that you know!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Had a great afternoon/evening..... that is of course until Dad had some bright idea that we could clean the flu out from inside!  WHAT A MESS!!!! there was soot everywheres and I was all black!  

Jillybean- Id say have the whey/ew/fiber1 preworkout.. your body is in a catabolic state when you wake up and since you are doing more lifting that cardio at that time, your going to want the slow release of glucose(carbs) to sustain your workout. Then have carbs and protein postworkout. Are you still limiting carbs to pre and pwo only? 

Diana- Your awesome!! :bounce: Thanks so much for that link!! Much cheaper to buy it that way, especially via. Canadian(cheaper). Which package do you have? 
Ill have to look into that makeup!


----------



## dalila (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Jen, I just checked it ( I know, I know now you are frowning in front of your monitor, thinking, why the heck couldn't she do it in the first place!! ha ha).... and you are right 32 Fahrenheit is 0 Celsius!! OMG so all this while you've been saying it was 32-34 I coulnd't picture it, but now....  
Here where I live it really never goes below 22-24...

I always envy all of you who can sleep early and wake up early.... I miss that sometimes, but people here have dinner at 9-9.30, and no one sleeps early.. well mostly I am used to it, but sometimes I mis waking up to fresh morning air.


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Aj. For the next few days I am limiting carbs, to get rid of the water.

Check out Superstore and Wallymart for exercise dvd's and vhs tapes. I got my windsor pilates from SS fro CHEAP, and tonight I bought a multipel workout dvd with pilates, yoga, stretching, ball work and a whole bunch of other stuff (120 hours or something like that) for like $18. Havent done any of it yet...


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks girlie


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 6, 2004)

You're welcome!   

I have Winsor Pilates Plus Sculpting System and Winsor Pilate DVD set.   

As for the make-up, those kits change quite frequently, but I have the pressed powder (in light), mascara (black), eye liner, eye shadows, and I use to have the lip gloss. All very nice, quality products -- especially the powder. I don't know what I would do without this cosmetic line.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

*Bonjour Bonjour Bonjour mes amigos! *  Awoke with a silly headache... thinking because it was soooo hot in here last nite, dad just HAD to build on a huge fire in the fireplace since the flu was all clean..  Of course he's in the loft and can let the patio doors wide open... poor me!  hahah 

Dalila- haha Im not shaking my head! I always have to ask that too! All the time I lived in Halifax I had to ask people what the temp. was going to be in Farenheit because I was sooo clueless! It got annoying so then I decided I should learn the conversion.. but still I never use it!  
Your right its cold! But Ive grown up around here all my life(except the short couple years in Calgary, which I cannot remember).. so my bodies accustomed to the cold.. sort of. haha 
I could NEVER sleep past 9.. 8 even is pushing it for me sometimes.. I feel like Ive lost the best part of the day  

Jilly- I have a couple DVDs from SS, but I havent seen Windsor Pilates there  I might check Wallyworld first. 

Sara- very welcome!  

Diana- are both of those sets pretty much the same? 
thats so interesting about the makeup.. how do you find them better than say cover girl or l'oreal, etc?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

*Monday, Sept.6th*

*Training*

*Cardio:* 50min Powerwalk  

*Weights:* ---------

*Other:* 35min Power Yoga  


*Diet* 
*M1:* 1 apple- 4egg whites/1yolk- tomato sauce- 1Tbs.lf creamcheese (pizza omlet!)- cafe au lait (coffee w. 1/2c.skim milk)
*M2:* 2 wg bread- 1Tbs.peanut butter- sf jam- cucumbers
*M3:* 1/2c.yogurt- 2Tbs.cottage cheese- 1/2c.blueberries- 1/2c.lc special k- sf jello
*M4:* grilled moose steak- zucchni- salad- 5 fishoil 
*M5:* 1c.skim milk- 1scp.protein- 1c.frozen strawb./peaches- 5 fishoil


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning Jen  

Sounds like you had a busy weekend eh?  What's on the agenda today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

Morning Babe!!    I found the banana stuff!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Jilly- I have a couple DVDs from SS, but I havent seen Windsor Pilates there  I might check Wallyworld first.



I saw them there yesterday.

Oh, its getting pretty cold here to in the am's, and the pm's, around 0.


----------



## jfrance (Sep 7, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Dalila- My family is twisted sometimes!!  Much drama, for the mostpart I generally try to ignore it all, there ARE a few sane ones of us though!
> I wish I could have a real teacher for the yoga! Might help me better with the breathing techniques, etc.
> ummmmmmmmmm  celcius.. its like double +32= farheniet. something like that... I honestly dont know A lick of celcius! and you think I would since most all of Canada follows that system,but growing up on a boarder town, all of our radio stations were American and I always read it in Farenhiet!



to convert from celsius to farenheit, multiply by 9/5 and and add 32.
to go the other way, subtract 32, then multiply by 5/9.   

AJ, isn't most of Canada a border town?        After all, something like 90% of the Canadian population lives within 100 miles of the US....


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, one is more focused on certain body parts and the other is a total body set. 

The difference between "Pur Minerals" makeup and the ones you've mentioned is that it doesn't contain any FD&C dyes, oils, talcs, alcohols, fragrances or preservatives that might clog pores or iritate the skin. It also gives you natural sun protection because of the minerals. Also, it looks as though you're not wearing any makeup and blends with your natural skin tone. I hope this explains it a bit more.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

hey jenjen!

how's it going? I had to take a break from packing. its driving me crazy!! I cant believe I go tomorrow. im so excited,but I know its going to be INSANE. moving in, then meetings/practices. then class the next freaking say. buying books. paying for tuition. getting my id done since it was stolen. dealing with all the frosh stuff.. WEIGHTS AT 6AM!!  its gonna be CRAZY!!!

What is going on with you when you get to your new place? and what school are you going to?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Jen, what's cooking.....

Just shooting by to say hello and see how you were behaving.....

Take care...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Why did your mom and brother move out?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

jenjen

where are you? Im used to reading your posts by now!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

Good Evening! goodness I was busy ALL day!!  got my powerwalk in this morning, had planned to do an upper body workout or functional training, but got suckered into repiling a bunch of boards for dad in his shop.. took a couple hours. my poor back was achiy by the time I was done. spent the rest of the afternoon and evening packing things up and doing laundry.. pretty much all done now except for furniture, this computer, a few clothes I left to wear for the week, and daily essentials  
Dani called tonite and her mother is going to pay everything(dam.deposit/rent) for her this month, so we can move in either friday or saturday! *YAY!!* 

Jeni- Evening!  how was your day? busy day again for me!


Andrea-  WOOHOO!! where did you find it? 

Jilly- hmm maybe they just got them in? Ill check on Thursday.  

Jamie- I HATE math!  ummm well I suppose that SOME of Canada is on the boarder.. you'd be surprised the population that is not.

Diana- Ok, in your opinon which set is better? Im also going to look more into those makeup products then! Youve convinced me!  

Holly- Im with you on the moving stress! Ive been at it a lot today too!! But Im excited! I hope you have a safe move! I start school on Sept.27th at the Atlantic College of Theraputic Massage.. its right in Fredericton. One of my friends living with me is going there too.  

Tony- Hey!  Things are super here, and with you? 

Jakey- This is my brothers graduating year in high school and since my dad and mom moved 'here' its farther away than our hometown, and my mom promised my brother he could graduate with his friends. So for this year she got an apartment in that town.. where she also works, so closer for her and doesnt need to travel as far.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Moose steak... that's something I've never tried! Does it taste like beef Jen?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is a moose 






IMO moose is only good as burger.. their meat is kinda tough.  Good eatins though!


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a moose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, it looks like a deer!!! DO you guys get it neatly packed from a supermarket or do people go hunting it for their own consumption?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL!  If you saw one, you would freak!  Its about 4 times bigger than a deer.  People hunt them(atleast im sure Jen does).  Here where I live, its draw out only so I havent hunted one yet.  I am partial to elk anyway.  You know what an elk is right?


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You know what an elk is right?



OMG now I really feel I live on a different planet!  hahahah so no Premy, what the heck is an elk?? Sounds like one of those creatures from the star wars!! 

Jeeeeen you go hunting?!?! How cool is that! I learnt how to shoot when I was 16, but could never bring myself to shoot anythign! I am a wimp!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL!  Here is an elk.  They are also bigger than a deer, but smaller than a moose.  I belong to the RMEF, these are awesome animals.






I will get a pic in a while of me next to one my grandpa shot.  It was just shy of the Boone and Crocket record books.  From the bottom of its neck, to the tip of its antlers its about 8ft tall.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL!  Here is an elk.  They are also bigger than a deer, but smaller than a moose.  I belong to the RMEF, these are awesome animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez 8ft!! Me wouldn't dare to shoot it, in case its angry family comes after me! Me would turn around a ruuuuun! When are you posting the pic?

But seriously they are beautiful, I just never knew there are so many species of deer ( well I don't know if they are in the same family but they look like they are).


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

No, they are totally different than deer   There are only 3 species of deer here that I know of(Mule, White tail, Black tail).

Hmm, not sure when I can get the pic.  Grandpa is on vacation right now.  I will let you know when I take it though.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, they are totally different than deer   There are only 3 species of deer here that I know of(Mule, White tail, Black tail).



Oh red lights are going off! BRAIN ALERT, BRAIN ALERT!!! Too much information for my poor old brain LOL! But a good lesson indeed! Thanks PRemy!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Good morning Jen  


Another busy day planned?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

HOLY SMOKES *I  LOVE LOVE LOVE moose and deer meat!!!*  


havent had elk though, my Dad used to hunt it when we lived out west(Calgary), but we dont have elk in these parts.. Just white tailed deer and moose. And Jakey, its the same here, you have to have your name drawn to hunt moose..  and of course did *I* get my name drawn? NO!!!!  But my dads friend just gave him a freezer full since they had tooo much(he got it from his friend- native, meaning they can hunt anytime of the year, limitless). Im pretty certain Dad is guiding a guy this fall on a moose hunt, so if they get one that ensures him half a moose. And nevertheless there is always the big deer hunt this fall!  I didnt get my doe draw, but I want the antlers anyways!! 

Jakey you should see the deer in Texas.. they look like little anorexic fawns!!!  

Oh yes, and Good morning! 

Gary, no plans, cept packing and working out. Daddys got doctors appointment so Im free of work! yay!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

*Tuesday, Sept.7th*

**Training**

-40min Powerwalk
(the neighbors new puppy followed me home!  he was soooo cute! hated to take him back!  ) 

-2hrs.piling wood  


*Diet* 
*M1:* 1c.skim milk- pizza omlet- 1 apple- coffee 
*M2:* 2 wg bread- 1Tbs.peanut butter- sf jam-  (addicted to this!!) 
*M3:* 3/4c.yogurt- 1/3c.blueberries- 1/2c.fiber 1- sf jello
*M4:* chicken stirfry- 1/2c.brown rice- 5 fish oil 
*M5:* 1c.skim milk- 1scp.protein- cucumbers, few baby carrots- 5 fish oil


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Jen 

What's in a pizza omlet ??    Your diet looks good - it's making me hungry!!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jen, I like both sets, so which ever one you choose will be good.  

You should definitely try the make-up line! 

Your diet looks fabulous, BTW.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Good morning Jen     I, myself, have not tried moose meat but I tried Buffalo a few weeks ago (there's a buffalo farm on the Island) and it was yummy, very tender.  It's supposed to be a very lean meat!  You must be getting busier eh!  Have fun, enjoy the move!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, busy as a bee it seems lately! I feel SO relaxed right now sipping some herbal tea and browsing around a little. I can finely sit down and not feel rushed to get something else done  . Then again, tomorrow is another story. Preety much all packed, I slept in the spare bedroom last night since mine is full of so much luggage and theres no beding on my bed. I keep putting off cleaning out my Hope chest... its going to be a pain in the butt!  Ill do that later! 

YM- Hey!!  How have you been! I need to catch up!  oh a pizza omlet, my new creation yestarday.. egg whites/yolk(however many you want or need), cooked in a largre pan like an omlet, then spread half of it with a bit of lowfat cream cheese OR just use skim shredded cheese and tomato sauce.. I suppose you could add peppers and mushrooms or whatnot too, but I didnt. Fold over, let slightly heat and voila!  

Diana- Ok, Ill take your word on both the Pilates and makeup!  Thanks sooo much!!  

Jeni- no fair, you can get buffalo? LUCKY!! We cant around here, although I heard tell of a man a few hours away that has a bison farm.... I wonder if you can buy meat from him? Id be willing to try at least.  Deer and Moose are very lean though(the right cuts of meat anyways) and free of steroids and all that other junk you get from farmed beef, etc. and not to mention the taste is a million times better, IMO anyways.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 8, 2004)

Afternoon babe!! Glad your getting a chance to relax! What's on the agenda for tonight?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Wow, busy as a bee it seems lately! I feel SO relaxed right now sipping some herbal tea and browsing around a little. I can finely sit down and not feel rushed to get something else done  . Then again, tomorrow is another story. Preety much all packed, I slept in the spare bedroom last night since mine is full of so much luggage and theres no beding on my bed. I keep putting off cleaning out my Hope chest... its going to be a pain in the butt!  Ill do that later!
> 
> YM- Hey!!  How have you been! I need to catch up! oh a pizza omlet, my new creation yestarday.. egg whites/yolk(however many you want or need), cooked in a largre pan like an omlet, then spread half of it with a bit of lowfat cream cheese OR just use skim shredded cheese and tomato sauce.. I suppose you could add peppers and mushrooms or whatnot too, but I didnt. Fold over, let slightly heat and voila!
> 
> ...


My gosh, last time I had buffalo was last year for our 7th anniversary.  We went to a restaurant called Ruth's Chris.  It was a buffalo steak crusted with blue cheese....They cook it and then add the blue cheese after and put it back in the oven......OMG  that was outstanding....

Hi Jen, pizza omelet?  I am going to have to try that one day...Piling wood?  It's sounding a lot like my "piling hurricane shutters" workout from last week 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, in Texas the deer are white tails.  They arent as big as the mule deer here.  I bet its the climate that keeps them smaller too.  Not too much vegitation, and soo hot.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

G'Evening!  Peaceful evening, cleaned that darn hopechest as planned.. gosh there were a ton of old pictures! Fun times looking through them! 
My doctors office called and changed my appointment to this Friday now, not next thursday(which was sooo inconvient to have to come back home to go to it). So that rocks! I hope its all good news or at least some sort of news and no more freakin testing!  
Tomorrow morning Im going down to my Moms place.. were going to get our hair chopped, no idea what Im doing to mine yet. I plan to stay down the night(closer to get to the Dr.'s). Friday is packing the truck with all my stuff to leave on Saturday morning!  

Andrea- heya hun! I definitly needed that little relax time for sure!  not much going on tonite, had a nice hot bath, waiting for Dad to get home and probably getting to bed at a decent time. 

Tony- Mmm that steak sounds yum!  AHhh you are so right, piling shudders would not be fun! I lived through a hurricane last fall... hate to hear of anyone going through them! 

Jakey- I never thought of that(no vegetation) there because of the heat! You soo smart!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

*Wednesday, Sept.8th*

**Training**

- 35min Powerwalk

-20min Functional Training 

-20min relaxing Yoga


**Diet* *

*M1:* 1 pb&j granola bar(check recipe section)- 1c.skim milk- 1scp.protein- coffee
*M2:* 2 wg bread- 1Tbs.peanut butter- sf jam-  - raw veggies
*M3:* "berry-yogurt trash" - 1/2c.yogurt- 1/4c.cottage cheese- 1/3c.brainberries- 1/2c.lc special k- sf jello- coffee 
*M4:* spagetti squash-1/2c.tomato sauce- ground mooseburger-5 fishoil 
*M5:* protein shake- sf hot cocoa(1c.skim milk+1.tbs.cocoa/splenda) -5 fish oil- raw veggies


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> G'Evening!  Peaceful evening, cleaned that darn hopechest as planned.. gosh there were a ton of old pictures! Fun times looking through them!
> My doctors office called and changed my appointment to this Friday now, not next thursday(which was sooo inconvient to have to come back home to go to it). So that rocks! I hope its all good news or at least some sort of news and no more freakin testing!
> Tomorrow morning Im going down to my Moms place.. were going to get our hair chopped, no idea what Im doing to mine yet. I plan to stay down the night(closer to get to the Dr.'s). Friday is packing the truck with all my stuff to leave on Saturday morning!
> 
> ...


A hurricane?  Up in Canada?  Gosh that is something that you never forget (a hurricane) and I am glad that Frances didn't come in full force.  But now we have an unprecedented 3rd hurricane that has great chances to come our way.  Isn't it fun????   It is really getting old.  To boot, now it is pouring rain with thunder and lightning, so I can't get out to the gym or take Miriam's car out of the garage to at least do some of the workout....
Don't you love Miami weather?  It's not really as much fun as everyone thinks and I am too old to be going to South Beach.....
Have a good rest of the day.....


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 8, 2004)

My words come straight from the , especially when people treat me equally as nice.  BTW, you shouldn't thank me because you've done so much for me already!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

What are brainberries


----------



## atherjen (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Morning!  *achoo000ieeeee* Didnt sleep at all last nite, woke up sleeping on my bare bed with a blanket,,allergies were at their peak and terribly bothering me. I took some meds(which I hate hate hate to do), and then slept in the living room on the couch. froze my butt off  Daddyo just woke up and put a fire on in the fireplace for me!  
Leaving in a bit to head to my Moms. Supposed to have very heavy rain and winds from all the hurricanes today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! 

Tony- How do you tolerate living with such extreme weather conditions as such?  I never could! 
Yes, Halifax got hit badly by jurricane Juan last October.. I hate to think back to it..  I ended up leaving the city and going to a friends parents place on the shore for a week or so until I at least got some power.  

Diana- awww  too bad, I THANK YOU!! nanner nanner nanner  

Jilly- *BLUEBERRIES!!!*  On the Oprah show yestarday the doctor called them Brainberries! I already knew how awesome they were for you, but I like the new name! hehe both you and I are going to have strong quishy smart brains in our old age!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Jen     Those PB&J granola bars sound delish!  Bet I can't have them right now tho...only 6 more weeks..then I'm trying some of the yummy recipies y'all are posting.  It raining torrents here in Kingston, very windy, huge puddles ..or rather lakes on the roads...not looking foward to the walk across the street (knee deep puddle) to get to the gym at lunch   
What do you have planned for today?


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Jen, what are you allergic to? Do you know? Have fun at your mom's girl!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Jen  

TGIF !!!!!!!!!  have a great one !


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning Jen


----------



## atherjen (Sep 10, 2004)

Good Day! wave2: Got here to Dads later this afternoon, after my brother got off school. The stay at my Moms was nice.. got to spend a bit of time with her yestarday and today.. but I DID not sleep a wink last nite!  my moms snored, so I couldnt sleep in her room anymore, I moved to the living room but my brother has to sleep with the stereo on so he can sleep.. brat. Long night. 
I got my hair REALLY chopped off yestarday!!!  I Love it SOOOO much!!  . 
Had my doctors appointment this morning. MY ultra sound all came back fine, but my estrogen levels were below normal but not that low that it rises a huge concern. My doctor felt that its most likely just normal for my body, since thats the way things have been since I hit puberty. She is still going to refer me to a gynoglogist for a second opinon.  Had my Zelnorm refilled again too for another month!  It has been working like a miracle! 
The car is all loaded with my things.. just need to pile all my furniture and computer on the back of the truck in the morning and then we're heading to the city for my move!   CANT WAIT!!!

Velvet- I have been mighty busy as you can see and the next few days will be  too. haha Im sure that you cant have those granola bars right now.. but once comp is over and you can enjoy some foods again defintly make them!  Even my brother and parents liked them and that says something!! 

Dalila- I am allergic to SOOO freakin much!!!  I used to have to get shots 2X week for them.. Then had accupuncture done to treat some, which helped a lot but lately Im not sure whats making them flare.  

Gary- Thanks!  Any plans for your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Jen!
long time, no talk!
How's things? 
I've got the dang weekend off..and plans for tomorrow got cancelled...ow i hjave a free day..and no idea what to do with it.... (besides the gym..)
What are you up to?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Jen,

This weekend is the local street fair/beer garden/car show/tractor pull/etc etc .

Ok , where's the pics of the new do ?


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Have a great weekend!!

Oh post some pics of your new hair cut!!!

1 more thing, im really luvin' the pizza omlet, having it again tonight! Just went and bought some ff mozza!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Short hair?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jen,
> 
> This weekend is the local street fair/beer garden/car show/tractor pull/etc etc .
> 
> Ok , where's the pics of the new do ?


I was suposed to go to a sweet car show tomorrow..but my friend I always go with..is still in friggin Kansas..and no one else i know appreciates classics / hot rods and customs....not exactly something fun to do solo...

yeah...more pics!


so...explain this pizza omlet...sounds goooooood


----------



## atherjen (Sep 11, 2004)

Rise and shine!!!  Moving day!! ...just wish that sun would really come out.. I dont want my stuff to get wet.. not sure if we have tarps or not. 
Its rather early, I couldnt sleep, allergies, excited, not my bed,  you name it. 
Next I talk to everyone might be a few days or even a week.... unsure, as I have no clue when out internet will be hooked up  
love you all and hope you all have a wonderful weekend and week!  

BURNER!-how have you been??? I hope that things are super!! Need to catch up. Things are great here, on the move today to the city to start school on Sept.27th for massage therapy.  
the pizza omlet: egg whites/yolk(however many you want or need), cooked in a largre pan like an omlet, then spread half of it with a bit of lowfat cream cheese OR just use skim shredded cheese and tomato sauce.. I suppose you could add peppers and mushrooms or whatnot too, but I didnt. Fold over, let slightly heat and voila!  

Gary- Hey! Your weekend sounds like its going to be much fun!!  have a blast! and umm we'll see about that pic! haha 

Jilly- Im glad you liked the omlet!  not the real thing but sooo tasty! 
(I hate having my pic taken sometimes....lol) 

Jakey- well... some layers are!  the longest parts come to my shoulders! its sooooo cute and I think it finally makes me look older! haha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

wow...that sounds pretty good!
Good luck on your move! Hope it goes smooth!
Kinda funny...I had a friend of mine help me move into my house. He had my multi-piece bedroon set in the back of his big truck. long story short, he was driving too fast adn the wind ripped a cabinet from its base. This is made from oak and probably 40 lbs, easy.
I looked up into the air, (I was driving another truck behind him) and saw this 3 ft tall cabinet that was so high in the air..it looked like a shoe box.
All I could mutter out was: That's mine..and watched it plummet into the ighway and shatter.
Ok, actually it wasn't funny. That ruined a very expensive bedroom set. I hope your move goes great!

Massage herapist? hmm...I am told I give a great massage and I should go into that field as well. However, my hands give out aftre a good twenty minutes into it, so not gonna happen.
See ya back in a few days!
mike


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Jen,

So you are finally moving...I really hope it all goes well for you and that the move is seamless for you.
It's funny about the massage therapist thing.  I have been told more than once that I should become a massage therapist.  However, I only like giving her massages, so that disqualifies me from entering into that field.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Jen! Hope the move goes well and you love the new place! We'll miss you while your gone.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

Hear that guys, Jen said she loved me!    

Be safe moving, get back soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Good luck moving Jen!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hear that guys, Jen said she loved me!
> 
> Be safe moving, get back soon.


well buddy, she says she also loves her pepperoni omeletes..


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck Jen, enjoy the experience!!  Hope to hear from you soon!  Spill allllllllllllll the details...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well buddy, she says she also loves her pepperoni omeletes..



You saying that I am just a pice of meat.. and some egg?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You saying that I am just a pice of meat.. and some egg?


uhm...no.

besides..what is a pice? Is that a spice or something?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Piece!  Should have used the SpelChek lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

heh heh...I am also bad at going over my spellinks..

I fat finger so much...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning Jen!  You must still be in the middle of moving..hope all is going well for you guys!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey hun!! Hope you had a good move!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey everyone!  Wow a week can go by sooo slow when you busy with a million things to be done. School doesnt start until the 27th but nevertheless I was non stop everyday.. .I have THE worst blisters of my life... walking 2-4hrs everyday at the least.  
Our house is sooo more "cozy" now that we are moved in. We still dont have internet or cable tv yet. I just came home to my dads for the night..laundry and stuff. 
Things have been quite interesting all week.. from getting lost on 2hr bus ride out of the city, to getting a job and then having it taken from me, going out dancing and having such a blast, getting a pedicure and manicure(first ever) from on of my friends that live with me... just so much but a bunch of fun among all the chaos.  
Hope you all are doing well, I will check back when I can... wont be for a week Im guessing at least. 
 <-- to you all. Take care!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Good to see you back (even if it is only for a check in  ) - sounds like you have had a hectic time so far... moving always seems to be like that at first!

Hope the chaos settles soon - Have fun!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Jen! Great to see you back, hope that all is going well. Good luck with school, for me it's kinda' tough getting back into the swing of studying all the time, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Jen!
Glad that things are going well, more or less...call  that bus ride...an inexpensive tour of the city!

Hope everyting settles down and you get back in your groove soon!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

hope you're getting settled in.  miss you!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, come back!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

is she here yet?????


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

Miss you AJ


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

I was just thinking the same thing.. I miss you! Come back!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Bump, because I like to nag


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah, did she forget us?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 18, 2004)

She should be back soon. That reminds me, I am going to text message her right now.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Where's jen jen these days?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where's jen jen these days?




She moved about a month ago to go to school.  She'll be back on-line soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I just got a text message back from her saying she misses everyone and she'll be back online soon.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

We'll just whore up her journal till she's back hey??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> We'll just whore up her journal till she's back hey??


  Ok 

Hi Jen


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Whoring..la la la la la


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on Ris, yer slacking..whore with me...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

One time at band camp....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Ha ha.... sorry Velv


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

I can only post at work


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> One time at band camp....


I love those movies


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

And then.......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I can only post at work


lucky bugger...I can no longer post at work...they actually expect me to be productive during my 12 hours of hell....
sadists, I tell you!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> lucky bugger...I can no longer post at work...they actually expect me to be productive during my 12 hours of hell....
> sadists, I tell you!



BASTARDS!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, I'll start


One day while at the gym....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> BASTARDS!


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll start
> 
> 
> One day while at the gym....


I stuck an olympic bar up my.....
wait..I don't think I like this ending...
pardon the pun...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Stop whoring in here. Everytime I see someone post I run in thinking Jen is back, LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

ha ha...made you look!

Wsa'sup, Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn, got me again! LOL

Hey Mike, how's it going buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

fat..but otherwise..ok!

I'm in a 'race' with babsie to see who is gonna get leaner faster. Let's see..either way, we both win. 
you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm fat too but the weight's not coming off  Otherwise pretty well, work is upside down right now, LOL


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I stuck an olympic bar up my.....



...nose (Keep it clean burner..there could be kids in here    ) and had to get the hottie at the squat rack, to dig it outta there.  After he/she got it out with a plunger, he/she said...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burner02*
> _I stuck an olympic bar up my.....
> _
> ...


 
Maybe you should start with a standard size bar and work your way up to the Olympic bar.  And use a spotter for safety sake


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Maybe you should start with a standard size bar and work your way up to the Olympic bar.  And use a spotter for safety sake



  Smartass!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

what...you don't believe in proper safety?
tsk tsk...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...nose (Keep it clean burner..there could be kids in here    ) and had to get the hottie at the squat rack, to dig it outta there.  After he/she got it out with a plunger, he/she said...


excuse me, is there anything in my nose?
WOuld you be a dear and help me dislodge it? It would mean so much.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> excuse me, is there anything in my nose?
> WOuld you be a dear and help me dislodge it? It would mean so much.



...So I help dislodge the big-ass booger from the hottie's nose when all of a sudden..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

some dust gets into the unobstructed side of my nose, making me sneeze! The force is so tremendous, I shoot poor velvet across the room!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> some dust gets into the unobstructed side of my nose, making me sneeze! The force is so tremendous, I shoot poor velvet across the room!


Whoa  !  That was close !  I thought that was going to end in a grotesque (sp) way


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> some dust gets into the unobstructed side of my nose, making me sneeze! The force is so tremendous, I shoot poor velvet across the room!


She landed in a heap with gooey green slime driping from her still, very attractive body. So being the gentleman that i am i escorted her to the showers and.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

She invited him to join her.  So then they...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Washed between each others toes. Then they....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

scrubbed each others backs..BUT then something crazy happened...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Velv dropped the soap and as she bent down to grab it...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Velv dropped the soap and as she bent down to grab it...



  


  One sunny day, I was walking a long the beach...
*changes the subject*


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 25, 2004)

anyone know when she's coming back?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> One sunny day, I was walking a long the beach...
> *changes the subject*


And off in the distance Velv could see....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And off in the distance Velv could see....


a gleam in the sand.
Upon further inspection, it was her necklace that had fallen from her neck when she was bent over in the shower...it must have gone thru the drains, out to sean and then washed back upon the beach....again she bent over and ....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a gleam in the sand.
> Upon further inspection, it was her necklace that had fallen from her neck when she was bent over in the shower...it must have gone thru the drains, out to *sean* and then washed back upon the beach....again she bent over and ....




thats my name lol

and btw, why is everyone whoring up aj's journal?

what did i miss?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet ! Don't bendover ! Burner and Riss are behind you !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> thats my name lol
> 
> and btw, why is everyone whoring up aj's journal?
> 
> what did i miss?


Cat,

We don't want her to have to search very far for her journal when she comes back .


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

ha ha, you guys are funny!

I'm lost..where were we?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a gleam in the sand.
> Upon further inspection, it was her necklace that had fallen from her neck when she was bent over in the shower...it must have gone thru the drains, out to sean and then washed back upon the beach....again she bent over and ....


Picked up her necklace. Burner and Riss were amazed at the sight they had just seen and offered Velv $20,000 to...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Picked up her necklace. Burner and Riss were amazed at the sight they had just seen and offered Velv $20,000 to...



$20,000..OMG, I feel so cheap now   

Velv, just brushed the hair off her shoulders and told the boys that this chicky ain't for sale, as she turned...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Dats not cheap for what you woulda got...

she realised that deep in her heart she really had strong feelings for da Riss....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Dats not cheap for what you woulda got...
> 
> she realised that deep in her heart she really had strong feelings for da Riss....




LMAO   

So she turned back, winked, and said 'You going my way Hottie?".  He said...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> $20,000..OMG, I feel so cheap now
> 
> Velv, just brushed the hair off her shoulders and told the boys that this chicky ain't for sale, as she turned...


You go girl    I feel like the guy in the theatre that yells at the people on the screen like it's going to help .


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> So she turned back, winked, and said 'You going my way Hottie?".  He said...


"I was actually going the other way, but after scrubbing between your toes in the shower i am changing direction. Lets hit the club and bust some moves"   
So.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> "I was actually going the other way, but after scrubbing between your toes in the shower i am changing direction. Lets hit the club and bust some moves"
> So.....



I asked, "Where's Burner? I think we are waaaaaaaaaaay to much for him!"  So I pulled you to the dance floor, pulled you in close and started to...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You go girl    I feel like the guy in the theatre that yells at the people on the screen like it's going to help .



lmao..yer funny


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I asked, "Where's Burner? I think we are waaaaaaaaaaay to much for him!"  So I pulled you to the dance floor, pulled you in close and started to...


move to the rythem of the music, the beat was intense as we locked eyes and allowed the primitive side take over.... It was like no one else was there just the 2 of us, our bodies moving in unison, the pounding of the music driving us. We danced until.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> move to the rythem of the music, the beat was intense as we locked eyes and allowed the primitive side take over.... It was like no one else was there just the 2 of us, our bodies moving in unison, the pounding of the music driving us. We danced until.....



Burner showed up, drunk and disorderly and carrying a....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Baseball bat!!! He was cursing and foaming at the mouth about how i had stolen his girl.... Velv threw her arm around the Riss and pledged her undying love and that no matter what, Riss would always be her one true love  With that the B man snapped and drew back the bat and....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Am I the only one "watching" this little soap opera ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Baseball bat!!! He was cursing and foaming at the mouth about how i had stolen his girl.... Velv threw her arm around the Riss and pledged her undying love and that no matter what, Riss would always be her one true love  With that the B man snapped and drew back the bat and....



lmao 

...Velv jumped in the middle to calm the boys down (while still holding Ris' hand of course)...then said 'I have a friend...her name is Ivy (GG) and she's smokin'!....with that Ivy walks in the door, burner turns to her and...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> ...Velv jumped in the middle to calm the boys down (while still holding Ris' hand of course)...then said 'I have a friend...her name is Ivy (GG) and she's smokin'!....with that Ivy walks in the door, burner turns to her and...


Oh Boy !  A new player !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh Boy !  A new player !



dunno, burner was here for a while ...wanna join?  Hop in Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> dunno, burner was here for a while ...wanna join? Hop in Gary!


I like to watch !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> ...Velv jumped in the middle to calm the boys down (while still holding Ris' hand of course)...then said 'I have a friend...her name is Ivy (GG) and she's smokin'!....with that Ivy walks in the door, burner turns to her and...


Ivy says to him "sorry B i only have eyes for gwcaton" with his spirit crushed B dropped the bat and reveled the homo tendisis he really had for the Riss and couldn't live with himself anymore.....
So with that Ivy, GC, The Velv and Riss took off to go party.....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I like to watch !


Your in now


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> ...Velv jumped in the middle to calm the boys down (while still holding Ris' hand of course)...then said 'I have a friend...her name is Ivy (GG) and she's smokin'!....with that Ivy walks in the door, burner turns to her and...


   ... says, "Woah! You're smokin' alright... but my Velvet. My maple-syrupy sweet, Canadian goddess... How could she..." 

 Tears of anger flashed in his bloodshot eyes, as he gripped the bat tighter, making his knuckles turn white.

  "Chin up big boy," said Ivy. "Put the bat down and come dance with me."

  "but..."

  "No buts, I've had my eye on you for a while..."

  "You have?"

  "Well, no. Not really, but I want to dance and you're suddenly available..."

  Burner followed Ivy onto the dancefloor, but just as they began to move to the music...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ivy says to him "sorry B i only have eyes for gwcaton" with his spirit crushed B dropped the bat and reveled the homo tendisis he really had for the Riss and couldn't live with himself anymore.....
> So with that Ivy, GC, The Velv and Riss took off to go party.....


 HEY!!! I thoguht i was writing next!!! hahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... says, "Woah! You're smokin' alright... but my Velvet. My maple-syrupy sweet, Canadian goddess... How could she..."
> 
> Tears of anger flashed in his bloodshot eyes, as he gripped the bat tighter, making his knuckles turn white.
> 
> ...


I like that one better 
Now i'm off to bed so i want some good story tellin done while i'm asleep.
Shock me girls


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ivy says to him "sorry B i only have eyes for gwcaton" with his spirit crushed B dropped the bat and reveled the homo tendisis he really had for the Riss and couldn't live with himself anymore.....
> So with that Ivy, GC, The Velv and Riss took off to go party.....



OMG     That's so mean!   

...off to go party....but what they didn't know was that Burner, eyes a blaze, was following closely behind...with that baseball bat...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Whoops, missed Ivy's post..ha ha..where were we?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rissole*
_Ivy says to him "sorry B i only have eyes for gwcaton" with his spirit crushed B dropped the bat and reveled the homo tendisis he really had for the Riss and couldn't live with himself anymore.....
So with that Ivy, GC, The Velv and Riss took off to go party....._


OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's so mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...off to go party....but what they didn't know was that Burner, eyes a blaze, was following closely behind...with that baseball bat...




			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG  That's so mean!
> 
> ...off to go party....but what they didn't know was that Burner, eyes a blaze, was following closely behind...with that baseball bat...


I thought it was kind of mean to, I hope Burner doesn't come after me with the bat !   I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rissole*
> _Ivy says to him "sorry B i only have eyes for gwcaton" with his spirit crushed B dropped the bat and reveled the homo tendisis he really had for the Riss and couldn't live with himself anymore.....
> So with that Ivy, GC, The Velv and Riss took off to go party....._
> ...


Ya no kidding...he might open a can of whoop ass on us all!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

Holy crap!!!!
I leave for a couple days and come to find out, I am a homicidal, homosexual, guess you'll do guy....

I think I may cry...
NOT!
What y'all don't know is that Burner, our GALLANT HERO! Protector of virtue, defender of the faith and all around nice guy...
Had to step out and do heroic acts of bravery, leaving his buddy, pal and friend Ris to protect these three ladies from lustful and wicked doings of lesser mortals.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!!!
> I leave for a couple days and come to find out, I am a homicidal, homosexual, guess you'll do guy....
> 
> I think I may cry...
> ...



YAY! You're back! Now where's jen! hahhaha!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

yeppers! I am ....
as far as Jen..
the mystery continues...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!!!
> I leave for a couple days and come to find out, I am a homicidal, homosexual, guess you'll do guy....
> 
> I think I may cry...
> ...



  Welcome back!   See what happens when you aren't tuned in!  Don't worry, we think you are a really *handsome* homicidal, homosexual, guess you'll do guy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

ok...let's SKIP the homosexual part! I'm a lesbian, dammit!

if you have doubts, I'd be willing to prove it. And for those of you who are...married...bring me a suitable substitute!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...let's SKIP the homosexual part! I'm a lesbian, dammit!
> 
> if you have doubts, I'd be willing to prove it. And for those of you who are...married...bring me a suitable substitute!


I can vouch for him


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

shhhh! Stop it, meatball!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Burners train goes "lickety split, lickety split, lickety split, lickety split,"


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Silly boys


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

sounds like she was referring to...YOU....Pete..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

I would wanna hope so


----------



## atherjen (Nov 21, 2004)

HEy gang!!!  Im just stopping by to let you know that I am alive and well! SO SO SO S OS OS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO busy with school and other things in my life right now and unable to get online much. School is intense and requires tons of my time with nose in the books! 
I hope everyone is doing great! Miss you all!! Happy early holidays!  
ttys! 

-Jen


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

hi jen!!


----------



## sara (Nov 21, 2004)

Jen we missed ya


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Jen


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Good to see you again!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Come back!!!  You have to STAYYYYYYYYYYYY.  We miss you!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jen- How have you been hun!!! I'm glad you checked in, I hope everything is going super for you.  I've missed you!! Take care of yourself


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jen!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy abracadabra Batman! She's back!

nice to see you Jen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Jen!! We all miss you!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

Happy 20th Birthday Jen.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Happy 20th Birthday Jen.



I second that.  Have a wonderful fun filled birthday!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

For some reason, I dont think Jen comes here anymore..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For some reason, I dont think Jen comes here anymore..


Yea, I know.  I just remember her being a big part of this board before I had joined while I was sort of a lurker.  I saw that it was her birthday, and thought it was necessary.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

I wish she would come back


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

me too! I'd rather look at her 6-pack than pete's...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Jen,


Just coming by to say   and to wish you the best of luck in school....


----------

